# Marriott's Ocean Pointe Owners and Friends



## Quilter

I asked Brian if we could have a thread to replace the Yahoo group "Marriott's Ocean Pointe Owners" https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/OPnewsgroup/info which will be shut down on 12/15.   He said there was no problem with this.

The Yahoo group for OP owners has been a terrific opportunity to develop a sense of "community" amongst the owners.   Here's hoping that community continues and grows from this thread.   Therefore, this is the beginning of a new chapter for Owners and visitors to Ocean Pointe.   As the Marriott forum here on TUG encompasses a wide range of topics, this particular thread may simply incorporate popular topics on the OPnewsgroup, i.e., hurricane/storm warnings and damage, COA issues, social gatherings, personnel changes, loans/exchange of beach chairs, etc.

TUG has so much more to offer the Owners at OP than we could provide on the Yahoo website.  To copy off a MI grocer's motto, it's "one stop shopping".

So please welcome and take advantage of this new thread.


----------



## TUGBrian

added this as a sticky to make it easier to find for folks coming over.

if the traffic/activity warrants, we can certainly consider a specific subforum for this group under the marriott forum.


----------



## Quilter

Thank you Brian


----------



## hangloose

Thank you Suzzanne and Brian!

As an Ocean Pointe owner and also member of the Yahoo OP newsgroup, I find the information shared there very valuable and often times a bit closer to the ground for local input, board information, etc.

Glad to see it finding a potential home on TUG! The value TUG can bring via additional function via forum posts (vs email) will be a nice add.

Long live Ocean Pointe!


----------



## ste104

Great idea to have it part of tug


----------



## tatmtr7

Thanks Suzanne for being so clever and thoughtful!  Brian, thanks for allowing this to happen!  I have been a tug member for more years than I can remember!  
We are such a privileged group of OP owners to be able to share news, information etc!
Jeannine


----------



## GrayFal

I am an owner at Westin St a John and there is a loooooong thread on the Starwood/Westin forum.  It’s nice to keep all the info together.


----------



## pedro47

Thanks you Quilter and TUGBRIAN for your cooperation on this agreement.


----------



## jmhpsu93

This Ocean Pointe friend will be saying hello there on January 3rd.


----------



## bags7777

Thank you. I have moved over from the Facebook group.


----------



## DIB

Hope most OPers are able to find their way here

David and Ann Brandwein
West Hartford, CT


----------



## jmhpsu93

Welcome to the new TUGers by the way.


----------



## tatmtr7

Good Morning,
Have a unit up for rent but received an email from VacationCandy.  Anyone here have any experience with them?  Actually kinda turned it down but now wondering if I should contact them.
Thanks


----------



## Toni Sprinkel

Quilter said:


> I asked Brian if we could have a thread to replace the Yahoo group "Marriott's Ocean Pointe Owners" https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/OPnewsgroup/info which will be shut down on 12/15.   He said there was no problem with this.
> 
> The Yahoo group for OP owners has been a terrific opportunity to develop a sense of "community" amongst the owners.   Here's hoping that community continues and grows from this thread.   Therefore, this is the beginning for a new chapter for Owners and visitors to Ocean Pointe.   As the Marriott forum here on TUG encompasses a wide range of topics, this particular thread may simply incorporate popular topics on the OPnewsgroup, i.e., hurricane/storm warnings and damage, COA issues, social gatherings, personnel changes, loans/exchange of beach chairs, etc.
> 
> TUG has so much more to offer the Owners at OP than we could provide on the Yahoo website.  To copy off a MI grocer's motto, it's "one stop shopping".
> 
> So please welcome and take advantage of this new thread.


Thank you, Brian and Suzzanne!  I'm in!


----------



## mjkanter

TUGBrian said:


> added this as a sticky to make it easier to find for folks coming over.
> 
> if the traffic/activity warrants, we can certainly consider a specific subforum for this group under the marriott forum.


Thanks Brian- Marty & Sue Kanter have joined


----------



## Quilter

tatmtr7 said:


> Good Morning,
> Have a unit up for rent but received an email from VacationCandy.  Anyone here have any experience with them?  Actually kinda turned it down but now wondering if I should contact them.
> Thanks



I have worked with them.   Had a couple contracts with them when Covid broke out.   I had already received 100% payment so it was up to me to contact them before the check-in date.   All renters were give option of replacement vacation or 65% refund.   All accepted 65% refund.   Be sure you get 100% payment upon putting the renter's name on the reservation.   Be sure your contract fully describes terms of cancellation.


----------



## South Jersey shore

Thanks Suzanne and Brian


----------



## dioxide45

Double check Vacation Candy's policy on cancellations. I am sure they dealt with a lot of problems during COVID and may have been hit with a lot of chargebacks. Do they still pay 100% upfront to the owner?


----------



## jpfry2

Thanks as well


----------



## freeport28

I think it's a good idea to be part of Tug. long time member myself.


----------



## byrne2310

tatmtr7 said:


> Good Morning,
> Have a unit up for rent but received an email from VacationCandy.  Anyone here have any experience with them?  Actually kinda turned it down but now wondering if I should contact them.
> Thanks


The last time I bought new Marriott Vacation/Destination Points (Feb 2020) the Marriott agent indicated that he often uses VacationCandy for his own properties.  I have not gone further than that, however.  If you do check it out, please post your findings here!
Jim Byrne


----------



## SueDonJ

Welcome to the new TUGgers!

If you have any questions about TUG there are several links in the task bar on the top of every page to find help, learn the rules, and learn how to make the most of TUG. Feel free to ask anything - we're happy to help. 

I do want to mention that the info you post to TUG can be scammed by bad actors who harvest bulletin board systems to target users for bad things (which in this forum usually means scam companies that take upfront fees and give false promises that they can get rid of your timeshare for you.) Harvesting doesn't happen here often and admin does what it can to prevent it, but you should know that it's not a requirement on TUG that you publish your names or other contact information in your posts. You're certainly welcome to do it but the warning is worth mentioning.


----------



## GAGirl

Thanks


----------



## raycorbin

Toni Sprinkel said:


> Thank you, Brian and Suzzanne!  I'm in!


----------



## raycorbin

Thanks. I am in the tread


----------



## Mary in Tennessee

Glad to have just one place to check now that my OP Forum is part of TUG. We have used TUG fo 18+ years and often suggest to friends that they join.


----------



## Quilter

SueDonJ said:


> Welcome to the new TUGgers!
> 
> If you have any questions about TUG there are several links in the task bar on the top of every page to find help, learn the rules, and learn how to make the most of TUG. Feel free to ask anything - we're happy to help.
> 
> I do want to mention that the info you post to TUG can be scammed by bad actors who harvest bulletin board systems to target users for bad things (which in this forum usually means scam companies that take upfront fees and give false promises that they can get rid of your timeshare for you.) Harvesting doesn't happen here often and admin does what it can to prevent it, but you should know that it's not a requirement on TUG that you publish your names or other contact information in your posts. You're certainly welcome to do it but the warning is worth mentioning.




Thank you Sue.   I copied and forwarded this to the Group.


----------



## Quilter

tatmtr7 said:


> Good Morning,
> Have a unit up for rent but received an email from VacationCandy.  Anyone here have any experience with them?  Actually kinda turned it down but now wondering if I should contact them.
> Thanks





byrne2310 said:


> The last time I bought new Marriott Vacation/Destination Points (Feb 2020) the Marriott agent indicated that he often uses VacationCandy for his own properties.  I have not gone further than that, however.  If you do check it out, please post your findings here!
> Jim Byrne





February was early in US Covid history.   Repercussions from cancelled rentals really hit the fan in March. 

I did a quick search using just the words "vacation candy" and came up with a number of threads for more details.

tatmtr7, you can experiment with the "Search" feature in the top right of the page.


----------



## A2Holly

Quilter said:


> I asked Brian if we could have a thread to replace the Yahoo group "Marriott's Ocean Pointe Owners" https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/OPnewsgroup/info which will be shut down on 12/15.   He said there was no problem with this.
> 
> The Yahoo group for OP owners has been a terrific opportunity to develop a sense of "community" amongst the owners.   Here's hoping that community continues and grows from this thread.   Therefore, this is the beginning of a new chapter for Owners and visitors to Ocean Pointe.   As the Marriott forum here on TUG encompasses a wide range of topics, this particular thread may simply incorporate popular topics on the OPnewsgroup, i.e., hurricane/storm warnings and damage, COA issues, social gatherings, personnel changes, loans/exchange of beach chairs, etc.
> 
> TUG has so much more to offer the Owners at OP than we could provide on the Yahoo website.  To copy off a MI grocer's motto, it's "one stop shopping".
> 
> So please welcome and take advantage of this new thread.


Thank you for this Suzanne.  I have registered and look forward to continuing with our newsgroup.  Holly Seelig


----------



## mm by the sea

Quilter said:


> I asked Brian if we could have a thread to replace the Yahoo group "Marriott's Ocean Pointe Owners" https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/OPnewsgroup/info which will be shut down on 12/15.   He said there was no problem with this.
> 
> The Yahoo group for OP owners has been a terrific opportunity to develop a sense of "community" amongst the owners.   Here's hoping that community continues and grows from this thread.   Therefore, this is the beginning of a new chapter for Owners and visitors to Ocean Pointe.   As the Marriott forum here on TUG encompasses a wide range of topics, this particular thread may simply incorporate popular topics on the OPnewsgroup, i.e., hurricane/storm warnings and damage, COA issues, social gatherings, personnel changes, loans/exchange of beach chairs, etc.
> 
> TUG has so much more to offer the Owners at OP than we could provide on the Yahoo website.  To copy off a MI grocer's motto, it's "one stop shopping".
> 
> So please welcome and take advantage of this new thread.



sounds great, thank you !


----------



## Jeff7132

mm by the sea said:


> sounds great, thank you !


not sure how to make post.
jeff7132


----------



## Frayminic

Hi.  I own two u it’s at Ocean Pointe.  Never knew about the yahoo group.  Glad to find this group


----------



## Quilter

Jeff7132 said:


> not sure how to make post.
> jeff7132



Looks like you figured it out


----------



## nannajay

this is just a test to see if i’m in the group. moved from yahoo
will any of you be at OP in january/feb?
jeanette annunziata


----------



## jstoeber

Long time TUGGER, but now watching this thread (moving over from Yahoo group).


----------



## popcorn

Thanks for setting this up. Hoping to see our beloved OP soon.  I am trying to rent my units on Red Week but no luck so far.   Our arrival is uncertain because of COVID.  The Canadian border is still closed.


----------



## dioxide45

popcorn said:


> Thanks for setting this up. Hoping to see our beloved OP soon.  I am trying to rent my units on Red Week but no luck so far.   Our arrival is uncertain because of COVID.  The Canadian border is still closed.


You can still fly. Only the land border is closed. However, the 14 day quarantine is probably problematic upon return.


----------



## PsuFrh

Happy that Suzzanne got this group started. I hope it is as effective as the Yahoo group has been.
Florence Hoffritz
Malvern PA


----------



## suzabelle

Hi Florence, looks like we were able to join also.  Take care.  Brad and Sue


----------



## janrow1

Thank you Brian & Suzzanne....I am in.


----------



## PsuFrh

suzabelle said:


> Hi Florence, looks like we were able to join also.  Take care.  Brad and Sue


Excellent. Hope all is well with both of you.


----------



## TUGBrian

also for those who wish to get the usual email notification when someone replies to the thread, click the WATCH link (WHEN LOGGED IN) at the top right hand corner:


----------



## Luvtoride

Hi all, glad I noticed this.  I wasn't on the Yahoo group but I do view here regularly.  I'm a long time Ocean Pointe owner with a 3 bedroom unit there.  I have probably stayed there more than any other MVC resort I own at. I live in NJ, where Governor Murphy just advised residents NOT to travel out of state due to Covid 19 concerns here.  
I hope we can all get back to traveling to our favorite resorts soon.  Stay well, all!
Brian


----------



## JerseyShoreBeachbum

Thanks Suzzanne for your continual efforts and interest in helping Op owners staying informed n updated with Tug.


----------



## larry gulick

Very happy to see this. When we go to Ocean Pointe this coming June it will be our 14th or 15th year. Have never traded it, my wife and kids  (who are now adults) would disown me.  My brother and sister-in-laws also have a unit.  We all go at the same time. The reason we go in June is it appears the humidity is not quite so bad, and the water is usually very clear. So each year we pack 10 or 12 beach chairs, 3 or 4 umbrellas, and a canopy for a fun week. We live in Florida, so we drive there from the Tampa area. 
I don't post very much anymore, but I check Tugs 2 or 3 times per week.  We don't have points, so nothing for me to post about concerning them. Way back I always remember reading several posts where people said buy a resort you like and to stay there. I took that advice and we have been very happy with it.































































very happy


----------



## jzeman1

Made the move from Yahoo. Thanks to Suzzanne for the work. Donna and I are hoping to make it down in March.


----------



## SeekingOne

nannajay said:


> this is just a test to see if i’m in the group. moved from yahoo
> will any of you be at OP in january/feb?
> jeanette annunziata


I plan to be there until January 10 or January 13 or maybe longer.
Debbie


----------



## happyguy

Mary in Tennessee said:


> Glad to have just one place to check now that my OP Forum is part of TUG. We have used TUG fo 18+ years and often suggest to friends that they join.


how do you post in here???


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

happyguy said:


> how do you post in here???




You just have.....  Congratulations!






.


----------



## JoanieB

Quilter said:


> Thank you Sue.   I copied and forwarded this to the Group.


Thank you Suzanne.  I have figured out how to find the Marriott Ocean Pointe page. I am new to TUG so just feeling my way. Would we use this page to rent a week or would we pay the annual membership to become a TUG member and post the week on a rental and resort section? 
Joan Muschiatti


----------



## TUGBrian

JoanieB said:


> Thank you Suzanne.  I have figured out how to find the Marriott Ocean Pointe page. I am new to TUG so just feeling my way. Would we use this page to rent a week or would we pay the annual membership to become a TUG member and post the week on a rental and resort section?
> Joan Muschiatti



rentals arent permitted on the forums other than in the last minute rental section (and certain limitations apply).

but yes, you can post rentals in the marketplace with a membership.


----------



## freeport28

nannajay said:


> this is just a test to see if i’m in the group. moved from yahoo
> will any of you be at OP in january/feb?
> jeanette annunziata


Yes, My wife and I will be doing the two weeks split using one of our weeks.


----------



## MaineStarr

test just trying out


----------



## TandKIsgro

We usually stay the month of February, but with my new position as “Nonni-Care” to our precious granddaughter, we will only be there for one week February 2021. Has to be a quick ‘thaw’ from the Northeast!


----------



## tatmtr7

We have not received our annual meeting notification or vote proxy.  Anyone else receive it yet?  I looked to see if I could view it on the MVCI website but couldn’t find it.  Maybe not out yet?


----------



## PsuFrh

We got the one from Canyon Villas but not Ocean Pointe. Guess it'll come soon.


----------



## dougp26364

I received mine via email along with the proposed budget. The proposed budget is the fully funded version mandated by the state of Florida and not the final budget.


----------



## wt123

_[MERGED]_

Hey fellow OPers - Susan and I will arrive at OP in late January and will hang around until early April, and we will again "host" OP owners and guests at weekly no-host cocktail parties at the Kingfish. This will be our 6th year doing this, I believe, and we've had as many as 30 folks attend, so the more the merrier. We begin at 5 pm every Thursday. Everyone brings snacks that are shared with other attendees, and everyone brings their own drinks. The pool bar is usually open until 6 so you can get cups and ice there, and drinks/food as well, until they close. Of course the bar may not be open due to the COVID situation, so we'll play that by ear. Also, because of the virus, we'll have to adjust the seating to keep everyone safe. Hey, we'll give it a shot and see what happens. As always, we will provide name tags to protect the innocent. See you in January! And please stay safe! Will send additional reminders out as time goes by.


----------



## WPBRET

Frayminic said:


> Hi.  I own two u it’s at Ocean Pointe.  Never knew about the yahoo group.  Glad to find this group


I think I am in!


----------



## hcarman

tatmtr7 said:


> Good Morning,
> Have a unit up for rent but received an email from VacationCandy.  Anyone here have any experience with them?  Actually kinda turned it down but now wondering if I should contact them.
> Thanks


I used them once for Crystal Shores.  It was very smooth and easy.  I too was skeptical at first but read some reviews and talked to the folks at Vacation Candy.  They pretty much deal with Marriott and a few select other properties.


----------



## SKY

tatmtr7 said:


> Good Morning,
> Have a unit up for rent but received an email from VacationCandy.  Anyone here have any experience with them?  Actually kinda turned it down but now wondering if I should contact them.
> Thanks


Hi I have rented many of my weeks with them and everything always went super well.  So you can 100% trust them!!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

SKY said:


> Hi I have rented many of my weeks with them and everything always went super well.  So you can 100% trust them!!




Except during Covid, lol.



.


----------



## Vacationer47

MaineStarr said:


> test just trying out


Same here.  Not sure if Suzanne received my email that I am now registered in TUG.


----------



## Irish Ayes

Just testing!


----------



## DGregory87

tatmtr7 said:


> Good Morning,
> Have a unit up for rent but received an email from VacationCandy.  Anyone here have any experience with them?  Actually kinda turned it down but now wondering if I should contact them.
> Thanks


I have dealt with Vacation Candy with several rentals over the years, and they are very good and reliable.
Don


----------



## crjask

Anyone else notice that the glowing reviews for Vacation Candy are coming from people that have registered yesterday and this is their first post?  Hmmmmm...


----------



## dioxide45

crjask said:


> Anyone else notice that the glowing reviews for Vacation Candy are coming from people that have registered yesterday and this is their first post?  Hmmmmm...


I think that is to be expected in this thread as this thread is mainly full of people moving over from an existing Yahoo group that is going away in December. I don't suspect any of them are shills.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

dioxide45 said:


> I think that is to be expected in this thread as this thread is mainly full of people moving over from an existing Yahoo group that is going away in December. I don't suspect any of them are shills.




I agree!


.


----------



## cmasner

I'm just posting to see if I get an email when there are posts.  Right now I'm not.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

cmasner said:


> I'm just posting to see if I get an email when there are posts.  Right now I'm not.




Be sure to click the "WATCH" box about one third of the way down from the very top of the page on the right hand side.  ALSO, be sure you are logged in.



.


----------



## PsuFrh

We have received our Proxy form for Ocean Pointe and plan to reply via the internet.


----------



## PsuFrh

We are coming down late Feb into early March. Will there be spacing at the pool areas to comply with COVID rules? Will there be a reduced number of units occupied for the same reason? I'm concerned that if we come down in prime season we won't have the same accommodations and space as in more "normal" times.


----------



## TandKIsgro

PsuFrh said:


> We are coming down late Feb into early March. Will there be spacing at the pool areas to comply with COVID rules? Will there be a reduced number of units occupied for the same reason? I'm concerned that if we come down in prime season we won't have the same accommodations and space as in more "normal" times.


We are reduced to only 1 week this year (instead of our 4-6), not because of covid, family dynamics... And we are just hoping for the best! Coming from New York, the thaw alone will be a blessing  .


----------



## lindam913

Testing. Just moved over


----------



## PsuFrh

TandKIsgro said:


> We are reduced to only 1 week this year (instead of our 4-6), not because of covid, family dynamics... And we are just hoping for the best! Coming from New York, the thaw alone will be a blessing  .


We will drive down from Philly and stay at OP for 2 weeks. We, too, will be hoping for the best and better weather there than here. I guess we need to decide by mid December for sure taking into consideration the levels of COVID here and there.


----------



## SeekingOne

PsuFrh said:


> We are coming down late Feb into early March. Will there be spacing at the pool areas to comply with COVID rules? Will there be a reduced number of units occupied for the same reason? I'm concerned that if we come down in prime season we won't have the same accommodations and space as in more "normal" times.


Chairs were spaced out when we were there in September, but occupancy was not reduced.  They were supposedly running 85% occupied during the week and 90 to 95% on weekends.  Weekends were not the normal crowd.  Many people smoking and vaping at the pool and security did not stop it.  We were told it was the Miami crowd coming up to get out of the restrictions.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

PsuFrh said:


> We are coming down late Feb into early March. Will there be spacing at the pool areas to comply with COVID rules? Will there be a reduced number of units occupied for the same reason? I'm concerned that if we come down in prime season we won't have the same accommodations and space as in more "normal" times.





I am guessing that Marriott will be spacing things everywhere as practical as possible.  I don't believe unit occupancy will be less as Marriott does not own our Villas (each Villa is individually owned).   Now the work out area may be closed, as well as the bar.

My best advice is just to use common sense, avoid gatherings, avoid things you don't feel comfortable with.  Utilize your balcony as much as possible, and just be cautious when doing anything outside of your Villa.

I'm guessing that no matter what, it will likely be 30 or 40 degrees warmer that wherever you are coming from!





.


----------



## ruthquilts

PsuFrh said:


> We have received our Proxy form for Ocean Pointe and plan to reply via the internet.


I have not received any Proxy forms, electronic or snail mail.  Is there somewhere you can go online to vote.


----------



## SeekingOne

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I am guessing that Marriott will be spacing things everywhere as practical as possible.  I don't believe unit occupancy will be less as Marriott does not own our Villas (each Villa is individually owned).   Now the work out area may be closed, as well as the bar.
> 
> My best advice is just to use common sense, avoid gatherings, avoid things you don't feel comfortable with.  Utilize your balcony as much as possible, and just be cautious when doing anything outside of your Villa.
> 
> I'm guessing that no matter what, it will likely be 30 or 40 degrees warmer that wherever you are coming from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Workout room was open when we were there, but reduced hours and I think only 10 people.  (Closed at 4 or 5 pm).  Bars were open, but you could not sit at the bar.  They did have wait staff bringing food and drinks to poolside.


----------



## dioxide45

ruthquilts said:


> I have not received any Proxy forms, electronic or snail mail.  Is there somewhere you can go online to vote.


In order to vote your proxy online, you need the code. You would have to get that from the email or snail mail letter.


----------



## ruthquilts

dioxide45 said:


> In order to vote your proxy online, you need the code. You would have to get that from the email or snail mail letter.



I called Ocean Pointe this morning and had a difficult time finding anyone who even knew about Wednesday's meeting.  When I did , I was advised that there is no one there who can assist me until Monday.   It would be interesting to know if I am the only one who has not received voting info.


----------



## SeekingOne

ruthquilts said:


> I called Ocean Pointe this morning and had a difficult time finding anyone who even knew about Wednesday's meeting.  When I did , I was advised that there is no one there who can assist me until Monday.   It would be interesting to know if I am the only one who has not received voting info.


I did receive my proxy in the mail, but voted online.


----------



## PsuFrh

SeekingOne said:


> I did receive my proxy in the mail, but voted online.


Same here. It was several weeks ago that it came in the mail.


----------



## GTLINZ

SeekingOne said:


> Workout room was open when we were there, but reduced hours and I think only 10 people.  (Closed at 4 or 5 pm).  Bars were open, but you could not sit at the bar.  They did have wait staff bringing food and drinks to poolside.



We also were there at the end of Sept.  Love love love Ocean Pointe - I trade in thru Interval and go low season (usually May) and have gone now 8 years in a row.  This was a rebook after May was cancelled.

The staff worked hard to make things nice. Things were spaced as mentioned and you could not sit AT the bar - but there were extra hightop tables placed around the perimeter and had service. You waited in a spaced line for food and drinks - and there were far more servers walking around and taking orders than usual.  On the Rocks stayed pretty busy.

The gym was open but you had to wear a mask EVEN IF YOU WERE THE ONLY ONE IN THERE. I don't like CO2 poisoning so working out with a mask on is not a good idea IMHO. We walked the island and the beach every day. We were there when the storm was near and the wind blew hard and the red flags were out. It was spectacular to watch. We setup chairs as far back as possible but still got waves got our stuff wet as it went as far as into the grass.

They did not require masks outside but did in the buildings - not everyone followed orders.  We did in consideration of others when inside and tried to keep distance from non-family while outside.  The elevator was restricted to families or singles but not everyone did that either. We gave people the option to ride with us if they wanted since we already had masks on.

I felt like they did a great job of cleaning so we felt totally comfortable there. One odd thing did happen - i parked in the middle underneath most of the week and got some nasty red substance on my car that would not wash out (it had to be buffed out). The windshields were filthy from the ocean air and spray and I suspect it made some sort of rust goo get on my car from the pipes above.  Just a warning for where you park - but that may have been a storm thing.

Captain Charlies Reef grill was open to our relief. Best key lime pie outside of KW !


----------



## PsuFrh

GTLINZ said:


> We also were there at the end of Sept.  Love love love Ocean Pointe - I trade in thru Interval and go low season (usually May) and have gone now 8 years in a row.  This was a rebook after May was cancelled.
> 
> The staff worked hard to make things nice. Things were spaced as mentioned and you could not sit AT the bar - but there were extra hightop tables placed around the perimeter and had service. You waited in a spaced line for food and drinks - and there were far more servers walking around and taking orders than usual.  On the Rocks stayed pretty busy.
> 
> The gym was open but you had to wear a mask EVEN IF YOU WERE THE ONLY ONE IN THERE. I don't like CO2 poisoning so working out with a mask on is not a good idea IMHO. We walked the island and the beach every day. We were there when the storm was near and the wind blew hard and the red flags were out. It was spectacular to watch. We setup chairs as far back as possible but still got waves got our stuff wet as it went as far as into the grass.
> 
> They did not require masks outside but did in the buildings - not everyone followed orders.  We did in consideration of others when inside and tried to keep distance from non-family while outside.  The elevator was restricted to families or singles but not everyone did that either. We gave people the option to ride with us if they wanted since we already had masks on.
> 
> I felt like they did a great job of cleaning so we felt totally comfortable there. One odd thing did happen - i parked in the middle underneath most of the week and got some nasty red substance on my car that would not wash out (it had to be buffed out). The windshields were filthy from the ocean air and spray and I suspect it made some sort of rust goo get on my car from the pipes above.  Just a warning for where you park - but that may have been a storm thing.
> 
> Captain Charlies Reef grill was open to our relief. Best key lime pie outside of KW !


Thanks for your details about your OP stay. It does sound doable if proper precautions are taken by us and others. Not sure how much spacing there will be in March, but I'm thinking we'll go and take our chances.


----------



## LMOR

I think the usual snowbirds can be depended on to exercise precautions for theirs and everyone's health if they return to OP this winter. Hopefully they will fill up the resort.


----------



## LMOR

Has anyone stayed in the villas on the north side of the Kingfish building? I am curious about the views from these villas.  Thanks


----------



## dioxide45

LMOR said:


> Has anyone stayed in the villas on the north side of the Kingfish building? I am curious about the views from these villas.  Thanks


We stayed in one on our last stay there. The views aren't great. You can certainly see the ocean, but also the parking lot below. I do show the view from one of the north facing Kingfish balconies in this video.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

LMOR said:


> Has anyone stayed in the villas on the north side of the Kingfish building? I am curious about the views from these villas.  Thanks




Those particular Villas rarely get sun (except early in the day), but do have a beautiful view of the parking lot of the old pink building (now white).



.


----------



## LMOR

Thanks for the replies about the Kingfish.


----------



## JBK

New to the group.


----------



## Chochino93

[DELETED]


----------



## Quilter

I have been given permission to relay the following from someone who recently visited Ocean Pointe for the annual Board meeting:

1* Masks are the LAW in Palm Beach Shores. * Marriott requires them at all their properties.  YOU MUST wear one except when social distancing at the pool or the beach.  YOU MUST wear them in the gym while working out.  NO EXCEPTIONS folks!

2 One person at a time in the elevators unless you are a family unit SHARING a unit. Patience required!

3 Occupancy is up -- 70-80% range. Most FL Marriott properties near/on beaches have occupancy in this range.  Not so in Orlando, much lower.  All of this could change at any time.

4 Take out food only at OP.  Marketplace hours are limited. No newspapers in the buildings.  No furniture in the lobby. No place to sit indoors. The Sailfish conference room and the teen room off the lobby are closed. These are MANAGEMENT, not Board, decisions.

5 The Activity Center is closed.  Towels at the outdoor location.  No housekeeping services.  Use ZINGLE to get what you want.

6  Brian Vahey is our new Director of Operations. His first day was 11/9/20.  Dennis Nau, our GM, is retiring on 12/31/20. No news on his replacement. Consider emailing/calling/writing either of these gentlemen to wish them well.

7 The Sailfish refurb is complete.  It is lovely although some corrective measures are underway for the height of the dining room chairs and banquette. The timetable for completion is unclear. The Dolphin refurb is on schedule for fall 2021.

8 No group activities -- coffee, VINES, aquafit, stretch, bingo, etc.....

9 You will be getting information on the 2021 maintenance fees shortly via mail or e-mail.

10 Hank Reynders decided not to continue on the Board.

Our new Board member is Marty Kanter from the Chicago area. Welcome him 1/17/21when he arrives for several weeks.

11 During a conference call on 11/18/20 the Board will decide on officers for the coming year.  Most likely (but not for certain), they will remain the same -- John Parker, VP; Mark Holzhauer, Secretary; Bob Sanford, Treasurer and Chair of the Finance Committee; Marty Kanter, Director, and member of the Finance Committee; and Julie Parmegiani, President.

If things change and we are allowed to gather once again, we will hold MEET THE BOARD meetings in January to early April. Please don't count on this as COVID continues to rule our lives.

12 Finally, please remember your OP Board of Directors has the responsibility of approving the budget and overseeing FINANCIAL concerns only.  We do not control/direct Marriott management decisions on gatherings, housekeeping, etc...

If you have issues, PLEASE deal with the management team at OP -- Dennis Nau, current GM; Brian Vahey, Director of Operations; or Suzanne Ngoon, Director of Rooms.

A few other things:

13 Most area restaurants are open and active. Many have covered outdoor seating.

14 COSTCO now sells gas. $1.83 regular when I was there. Otherwise gas is about $1.95 regular.

*If you have questions about the resort, the management team can best answer them.*


----------



## CMNUDELMAN

I have joined tug.
Carole Nudelman


----------



## Quilter

This is a test for those who registered this week.   If you clicked on "Watch" you should get an email notice that this was posted to the thread.


----------



## South Jersey shore

Thanks!


----------



## BCHunter

Quilter said:


> This is a test for those who registered this week.   If you clicked on "Watch" you should get an email notice that this was posted to the thread.





Quilter said:


> This is a test for those who registered this week.   If you clicked on "Watch" you should get an email notice that this was posted to the thread.


Do I need to stay signed in in order to receive the email notices that post?  We did not receive the notice but if I sign in, I can find it.


----------



## dioxide45

BCHunter said:


> Do I need to stay signed in in order to receive the email notices that post?  We did not receive the notice but if I sign in, I can find it.


Make sure you have signed up for email notification. Then you won't need to be signed in to see the notifications. You will be emailed when new posts are made to the thread.


----------



## NonnaandPop

dioxide45 said:


> Make sure you have signed up for email notification. Then you won't need to be signed in to see the notifications. You will be emailed when new posts are made to the thread.
> 
> View attachment 28836


Where is watch this thread


----------



## pedro47

CMNUDELMAN said:


> I have joined tug.
> Carole Nudelman


Welcome to the TUG Website.


----------



## pedro47

NonnaandPop said:


> Where is watch this thread


Welcome to the TUG Website


----------



## pedro47

BCHunter said:


> Do I need to stay signed in in order to receive the email notices that post?  We did not receive the notice but if I sign in, I can find it.


Welcome to the TUG website.


----------



## pedro47

South Jersey shore said:


> Thanks!


Welcome to the TUG website.


----------



## pedro47

Chochino93 said:


> [DELETED]


Welcome to the TUG website.


JBK said:


> New to the group.


welcome to the TUG website.


----------



## pedro47

LMOR said:


> Thanks for the replies about the Kingfish.


Welcome to the TUG website.


----------



## dioxide45

NonnaandPop said:


> Where is watch this thread


Top right.


----------



## pedro47

PsuFrh said:


> Thanks for your details about your OP stay. It does sound doable if proper precautions are taken by us and others. Not sure how much spacing there will be in March, but I'm thinking we'll go and take our chances.


Welcome to the TUG website.


----------



## pedro47

SeekingOne said:


> Chairs were spaced out when we were there in September, but occupancy was not reduced.  They were supposedly running 85% occupied during the week and 90 to 95% on weekends.  Weekends were not the normal crowd.  Many people smoking and vaping at the pool and security did not stop it.  We were told it was the Miami crowd coming up to get out of the restrictions.


Welcome to the TUG website.


----------



## pedro47

ruthquilts said:


> I called Ocean Pointe this morning and had a difficult time finding anyone who even knew about Wednesday's meeting.  When I did , I was advised that there is no one there who can assist me until Monday.   It would be interesting to know if I am the only one who has not received voting info.


Welcome to the TUG website.


Quilter said:


> I have been given permission to relay the following from someone who recently visited Ocean Pointe for the annual Board meeting:
> 
> 1* Masks are the LAW in Palm Beach Shores. * Marriott requires them at all their properties.  YOU MUST wear one except when social distancing at the pool or the beach.  YOU MUST wear them in the gym while working out.  NO EXCEPTIONS folks!
> 
> 2 One person at a time in the elevators unless you are a family unit SHARING a unit. Patience required!
> 
> 3 Occupancy is up -- 70-80% range. Most FL Marriott properties near/on beaches have occupancy in this range.  Not so in Orlando, much lower.  All of this could change at any time.
> 
> 4 Take out food only at OP.  Marketplace hours are limited. No newspapers in the buildings.  No furniture in the lobby. No place to sit indoors. The Sailfish conference room and the teen room off the lobby are closed. These are MANAGEMENT, not Board, decisions.
> 
> 5 The Activity Center is closed.  Towels at the outdoor location.  No housekeeping services.  Use ZINGLE to get what you want.
> 
> 6  Brian Vahey is our new Director of Operations. His first day was 11/9/20.  Dennis Nau, our GM, is retiring on 12/31/20. No news on his replacement. Consider emailing/calling/writing either of these gentlemen to wish them well.
> 
> 7 The Sailfish refurb is complete.  It is lovely although some corrective measures are underway for the height of the dining room chairs and banquette. The timetable for completion is unclear. The Dolphin refurb is on schedule for fall 2021.
> 
> 8 No group activities -- coffee, VINES, aquafit, stretch, bingo, etc.....
> 
> 9 You will be getting information on the 2021 maintenance fees shortly via mail or e-mail.
> 
> 10 Hank Reynders decided not to continue on the Board.
> 
> Our new Board member is Marty Kanter from the Chicago area. Welcome him 1/17/21when he arrives for several weeks.
> 
> 11 During a conference call on 11/18/20 the Board will decide on officers for the coming year.  Most likely (but not for certain), they will remain the same -- John Parker, VP; Mark Holzhauer, Secretary; Bob Sanford, Treasurer and Chair of the Finance Committee; Marty Kanter, Director, and member of the Finance Committee; and Julie Parmegiani, President.
> 
> If things change and we are allowed to gather once again, we will hold MEET THE BOARD meetings in January to early April. Please don't count on this as COVID continues to rule our lives.
> 
> 12 Finally, please remember your OP Board of Directors has the responsibility of approving the budget and overseeing FINANCIAL concerns only.  We do not control/direct Marriott management decisions on gatherings, housekeeping, etc...
> 
> If you have issues, PLEASE deal with the management team at OP -- Dennis Nau, current GM; Brian Vahey, Director of Operations; or Suzanne Ngoon, Director of Rooms.
> 
> A few other things:
> 
> 13 Most area restaurants are open and active. Many have covered outdoor seating.
> 
> 14 COSTCO now sells gas. $1.83 regular when I was there. Otherwise gas is about $1.95 regular.
> 
> *If you have questions about the resort, the management team can best answer them.*


That was some outstanding information. Thanks for posting.


----------



## flatiron

Anyone know when our final 2021 maintenance will be posted and what percent of the "full reserve" it will include? I think they voted recently on this. Thanks!


----------



## Quilter

NonnaandPop said:


> Where is watch this thread



Please look at the upper right on this page.   Same line as the page numbers only on the right.   You will see "Jump to New" "Ignore" "Watch".   Click the Watch and the pop-up that dioxide45 will appear.


----------



## pegasis1234

Quilter said:


> I asked Brian if we could have a thread to replace the Yahoo group "Marriott's Ocean Pointe Owners" https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/OPnewsgroup/info which will be shut down on 12/15.   He said there was no problem with this.
> 
> The Yahoo group for OP owners has been a terrific opportunity to develop a sense of "community" amongst the owners.   Here's hoping that community continues and grows from this thread.   Therefore, this is the beginning of a new chapter for Owners and visitors to Ocean Pointe.   As the Marriott forum here on TUG encompasses a wide range of topics, this particular thread may simply incorporate popular topics on the OPnewsgroup, i.e., hurricane/storm warnings and damage, COA issues, social gatherings, personnel changes, loans/exchange of beach chairs, etc.
> 
> TUG has so much more to offer the Owners at OP than we could provide on the Yahoo website.  To copy off a MI grocer's motto, it's "one stop shopping".
> 
> So please welcome and take advantage of this new thread.


not sure if this is working for me.  Trying to figure it out.  I am pegasis1234.  Thanks, Brian


----------



## NonnaandPop

Quilter said:


> Please look at the upper right on this page.   Same line as the page numbers only on the right.   You will see "Jump to New" "Ignore" "Watch".   Click the Watch and the pop-up that dioxide45 will appear.





Quilter said:


> Please look at the upper right on this page.   Same line as the page numbers only on the right.   You will see "Jump to New" "Ignore" "Watch".   Click the Watch and the pop-up that dioxide45 will appear.


Mine only says “ignore” unwatch.


----------



## dioxide45

NonnaandPop said:


> Mine only says “ignore” unwatch.


It means you are already watching. You can unwatch then watch again to set the email notification.


----------



## NonnaandPop

dioxide45 said:


> It means you are already watching. You can unwatch then watch again to set the email notification.


it appears that I am only watching my tread.   My only notifications are for this post.  I want to see all post for this tread.


----------



## dioxide45

NonnaandPop said:


> it appears that I am only watching my tread.   My only notifications are for this post.  I want to see all post for this tread.


Did you Unwatch then Watch again? You can't watch specific posts. But anytime someone replies to one of your posts, you may receive an alert that someone replied to you.


----------



## TUGBrian

oddly enough ill be staying at this resort during the 2nd week of december as dad is unable to make his usual trip!  First time to this resort and looking forward to it with the family!


----------



## Quilter

TUGBrian said:


> oddly enough ill be staying at this resort during the 2nd week of december as dad is unable to make his usual trip!  First time to this resort and looking forward to it with the family!



What a coincidence with this thread beginning this fall.  I know it’s unreasonable to feel responsible for how you find the experience but strangely, as a multi week owner I do.   Must be those quirky control issues . 

I sure hope you have a grand time.


----------



## TUGBrian

dad visits there regularly as its a convenient spot from the villages...hes just unable to make it this year and invited us in his stead.  he says that and the wyndham clearwater are easily his two favorites to visit these days.


----------



## Quilter

TUGBrian said:


> dad visits there regularly as its a convenient spot from the villages...hes just unable to make it this year and invited us in his stead.  he says that and the wyndham clearwater are easily his two favorites to visit these days.



If pictures of the Wyndham in Clearwater are accurate that looks like a beautiful property.  I grew up in Plant City and Clearwater was our “go to” beach.  On the way home the family would stop at the Mullet Inn on the causeway for dinner.


----------



## foretravel

We are long time OP owners with an upcoming multi-week (deeded, not points) stay beginning February 6th, 2021.  Usually our airfare from DTW to PBI is long booked by now but Covid concerns have caused us to hesitate.  It has been at least ten years since we have not visited the resort in our Platinum season.  At this late stage, what are our best options if we decide not to travel to the resort in February?  I have a feeling renting the weeks on Tug or Redweek would not be very easy right now.  Is Interval still a viable option?  Can we still deposit the weeks there?  Is redeeming the weeks at a Marriott resort later a challenge?  There are surely others with similar concerns.  Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## dioxide45

foretravel said:


> We are long time OP owners with an upcoming multi-week (deeded, not points) stay beginning February 6th, 2021.  Usually our airfare from DTW to PBI is long booked by now but Covid concerns have caused us to hesitate.  It has been at least ten years since we have not visited the resort in our Platinum season.  At this late stage, what are our best options if we decide not to travel to the resort in February?  I have a feeling renting the weeks on Tug or Redweek would not be very easy right now.  Is Interval still a viable option?  Can we still deposit the weeks there?  Is redeeming the weeks later a nightmare?  There are surely others with similar concerns.  Thanks for your thoughts!


If you do deposit with II, make sure to do it outside of 59 days from February 6th. If you don't, your deposits will be restricted to Flexchange. Not sure if your weeks are enrolled in DC or not. Even if not, you may be able to lock off and deposit multiple weeks into II to get the most value. Almost any trade you get will be a down trade, but consider it best than losing the weeks.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

foretravel said:


> We are long time OP owners with an upcoming multi-week (deeded, not points) stay beginning February 6th, 2021.  Usually our airfare from DTW to PBI is long booked by now but Covid concerns have caused us to hesitate.  It has been at least ten years since we have not visited the resort in our Platinum season.  At this late stage, what are our best options if we decide not to travel to the resort in February?  I have a feeling renting the weeks on Tug or Redweek would not be very easy right now.  Is Interval still a viable option?  Can we still deposit the weeks there?  Is redeeming the weeks at a Marriott resort later a challenge?  There are surely others with similar concerns.  Thanks for your thoughts!





Covid is a serious concern so I don't blame you for your hesitancy to travel anywhere.  An alternative to flying is to drive in your own car (which is a pain in the neck), however it does get you there without the need to rent a car.

The advantages of OP during the Platinum season is of course the weather.  A majority of Platinum owners are from colder climates, so the temperatures are a relief, and no need to deal with snow and ice.

So, the question really becomes "do I stay at home and keep a low profile" or "do I go where I own winter property and keep a low profile there instead" ?   Everyone needs to come to their own conclusion as to what to do, and how to handle this terrible situation that the world has been placed in.

I am heading to OP, plan to spend a lot of time on the balcony, use take out menus, keep social distancing, and take daily walks around the island (hopefully no jacket will be needed).   An effective vaccine is said to be around the corner and maybe we won't need to deal with these issues in 2022.

Interval International is alive and well, and does offer at least some type of alternative to occupying or renting your ownership weeks.



.


----------



## Swimmer Girl

foretravel said:


> We are long time OP owners with an upcoming multi-week (deeded, not points) stay beginning February 6th, 2021.  Usually our airfare from DTW to PBI is long booked by now but Covid concerns have caused us to hesitate.  It has been at least ten years since we have not visited the resort in our Platinum season.  At this late stage, what are our best options if we decide not to travel to the resort in February?  I have a feeling renting the weeks on Tug or Redweek would not be very easy right now.  Is Interval still a viable option?  Can we still deposit the weeks there?  Is redeeming the weeks at a Marriott resort later a challenge?  There are surely others with similar concerns.  Thanks for your thoughts!


We have flown out of DTW to OP 3 times since Memorial Week on Delta with no problems.  I personally feel that flying is safer than going to the grocery store.  Everyone wears a mask and no one sits next to you on the plane.  Delta has left the middle seat empty on all planes until the end of March.  Delta cleans the planes excellently and they give you wipes to wipe down your area also.  No cold drinks, just a clear bag with a small bottle of water, several snacks and hand sanitizer.  We have several more weeks coming up that we are going to flying Delta out of DTW to PBI and rent a car from National.  They clean their cars very well.  We have had no problems.


----------



## foretravel

Swimmer Girl said:


> We have flown out of DTW to OP 3 times since Memorial Week on Delta with no problems...



Thanks for the encouragement re Delta and National.  We typically fly often for work and play but not in 2020.  Palm Beach Shores is a lot more attractive than Michigan in February.  We will watch for you in the Executive Aisle and at the beach


----------



## Islnd

For all the Ocean Pointe owners, I spent most of this past week at the resort.  I really liked it, however was disappointed with the beach.  That is, it was pretty rough the five days I was there so, I did not let the kids in the water.  Just curious, is it always like this at this location?


----------



## Quilter

Islnd said:


> For all the Ocean Pointe owners, I spent most of this past week at the resort.  I really liked it, however was disappointed with the beach.  That is, it was pretty rough the five days I was there so, I did not let the kids in the water.  Just curious, is it always like this at this location?



It can be.  Especially with storms.  You really need to watch the flag color at the lifeguard stand.

Sometimes it’s very wavy without the undertow.  Then you can play in the waves if you’re strong enough. 

With any wave action there’s usually an undertow right at the entry and you have to time the waves to get through it.

When the weather is clear it can be warm and beautiful.

There is a public beach at Phil Foster park under tge Blue Heron bridge.  On pretty days but rough waves at OP it can be just the opposite at the bridge beach.  

Also, a day trip to Peanut Island can be a nice smooth beach experience.

It is definitely a different beach experience than the west coast of Florida.


----------



## dougp26364

Islnd said:


> For all the Ocean Pointe owners, I spent most of this past week at the resort.  I really liked it, however was disappointed with the beach.  That is, it was pretty rough the five days I was there so, I did not let the kids in the water.  Just curious, is it always like this at this location?



We typically go the first week of December and have for nearly 20 years. Typically during a week long stay, there will be one or two days of calm water, one or two days of choppy water and a few days or rough water. Some years there’s only one calm day. There have been years were the water was rough or choppy the entire week.
It’s always a crap shoot as to what we’ll get and I’ve learned to not be disappointed by the weather.


----------



## jimf41

We own 4 weeks at OP, 3 silver and 1 plat. My original plan was to use the plat last week in April and one of the silvers 1st week in May and the 2 other silvers in Sep/Oct time frame. Did this for a few years until the points program came out. April/May was a nice visit weather wise but Sep/Oct were really rough surf conditions. I enjoyed it as I grew up on Long Island and the beach conditions were similar but my young grandchildren couldn't go in without two adult good swimmers with them.
The points program was a game changer. Now I turn in all the OP weeks for points and use them for gold season. You might ask who wants to go to Florida in the summer months. Well you'll be right if you were going to central Florida, Orlando for example. It's hot, sticky and not much of a breeze. OP is hot, breezy cool, humid but you don't notice it because of the ocean breezes. The surf is warm and gentle, fine for young kids and adults who are not comfortable in rough surf. On top of that it's much cheaper point wise to go in summer rather than the seasons I own. As an example I turn in my 3bdm silver for 4225 points. I then reserve a 3bdm in July but it only costs me 3675 points. I turn in my silver 2bdrm OF for 3825 and use it at MFC in Feb for 4125 points. That costs me 300 points but really, 300 points to go to MFC in Feb rather than OP in Sep, that's a no brainer. With my 3bdm swap I'm still ahead about 300 points.

As far as beach conditions OP in Gold season is the best choice in my opinion.


----------



## captbob

Does anyone know why Ocean Point removed the swings that were around the property. The GM doesn't know but all that is left is the A frame and the swings are gone.


----------



## Quilter

captbob said:


> Does anyone know why Ocean Point removed the swings that were around the property. The GM doesn't know but all that is left is the A frame and the swings are gone.




The GM doesn't know?


----------



## Quilter

Got this message from OP's Board President:

"Please join me in welcoming Andy Mitchell, the current GM at Oceana Palms, as the new GM at OP starting in late December.

Also please join me in thanking Dennis Nau, our current OP GM, and wishing him good wishes on his retirement.

As I mentioned in a previous e-mail, we have a new Director of Operations at OP, Brian  Vahey, so we will have some new faces along with numerous familiar ones at the resort."


----------



## dioxide45

Quilter said:


> The GM doesn't know?


Perhaps someone just came in the middle of the night and took them? Strange response from the GM...


----------



## Superchief

Quilter said:


> Got this message from OP's Board President:
> 
> "Please join me in welcoming Andy Mitchell, the current GM at Oceana Palms, as the new GM at OP starting in late December.
> 
> Also please join me in thanking Dennis Nau, our current OP GM, and wishing him good wishes on his retirement.
> 
> As I mentioned in a previous e-mail, we have a new Director of Operations at OP, Brian  Vahey, so we will have some new faces along with numerous familiar ones at the resort."


I'm sure Andy will be happy to have pools that don't get shaded out in the afternoon by the monstrous building next to Oceana Palms. That building definitely changed the appeal and views of the resort. Good luck to him.


----------



## Quilter

Superchief said:


> I'm sure Andy will be happy to have pools that don't get shaded out in the afternoon by the monstrous building next to Oceana Palms. That building definitely changed the appeal and views of the resort. Good luck to him.



Well on a positive note, at least the guests don't have to compete for the umbrellas or cabanas.


----------



## wt123

_[Owners Social at Ocean Pointe - MERGED]_

Her fellow OPers - Susan and I are not coming to OP this coming winter so we will not be able to “host” our weekly Thursday evening cocktail party for owners and guests. If anyone else would like to host this, please let me know how I can be of help. We didn’t want to take the chance of catching the virus away from home.


----------



## WeGVeg

Hello Everyone,
We are Walt and Ginny from Michigan. We are down to MOP every year for the first two weeks in March. We also own at Oceana Palms, but we like OP better and usually turn in our week for points. We have taken nine trips with Colette Travel.
We found our way into Tug this evening, but are afraid that it won't be so easy after 12/15.  Please let me know the steps to find the Marriott OP thread after mid December.
Thank you very much to anyone or all who to take the time to answer our question.


----------



## Quilter

Hello Walt and Ginny,

You're here.   Simply copy this link into your browser:  









						Marriott's Ocean Pointe Owners and Friends
					

For all the Ocean Pointe owners, I spent most of this past week at the resort.  I really liked it, however was disappointed with the beach.  That is, it was pretty rough the five days I was there so, I did not let the kids in the water.  Just curious, is it always like this at this location?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## bzzybee13

Hi all. Does anyone know which Ocean Pointe buildings have construction going on right now? We will be there starting on the 13th and I'd love to know what to expect. Thanks.


----------



## Swimmer Girl

bzzybee13 said:


> Hi all. Does anyone know which Ocean Pointe buildings have construction going on right now? We will be there starting on the 13th and I'd love to know what to expect. Thanks.


It is Sailfish.


----------



## bzzybee13

Swimmer Girl said:


> It is Sailfish.



Great thanks!


----------



## NonnaandPop

I do not get any email notifications to this thread.  I have no idea what I am doing wrong. I am read to close my account   Where can I find to get help.


----------



## Quilter

NonnaandPop said:


> I do not get any email notifications to this thread.  I have no idea what I am doing wrong. I am read to close my account   Where can I find to get help.



As clear and simple directions have been laid out it’s also difficult for others to know what you’re doing wrong.  I got an email notice that you replied to this thread.  

Have you checked your Junk mail to see if the notifications are going there?   Have you clicked on the tab to “Watch” this thread?

TUG has so much more information to offer with regards to MVC ownership besides this thread.  Just look at the range of topics in the other threads.  Now that you’ve found TUG it would be a waste to delete your account.  As you are at Guest status I suspect your membership is free.  Therefore any help you receive is freely given from others.  Please try to keep this in mind.  

Please check your Junk folder in you mail account.  Be sure you have clicked “Watch” at the top of this page.


----------



## NonnaandPop

Quilter said:


> As clear and simple directions have been laid out it’s also difficult for others to know what you’re doing wrong.  I got an email notice that you replied to this thread.
> 
> Have you checked your Junk mail to see if the notifications are going there?   Have you clicked on the tab to “Watch” this thread?
> 
> TUG has so much more information to offer with regards to MVC ownership besides this thread.  Just look at the range of topics in the other threads.  Now that you’ve found TUG it would be a waste to delete your account.  As you are at Guest status I suspect your membership is free.  Therefore any help you receive is freely given from others.  Please try to keep this in mind.
> 
> Please check your Junk folder in you mail account.  Be sure you have clicked “Watch” at the top of this page.


there no messages in my spam folder.  Also there three rectangles at the top of this page jump to new, ignore, unwatch.   I do get replies to my questions but none other.


----------



## Quilter

NonnaandPop said:


> there no messages in my spam folder.  Also there three rectangles at the top of this page jump to new, ignore, unwatch.   I do get replies to my questions but none other.



Click Unwatch.  Then click back on Watch.  Make sure to check the pop up “with email notifications “


----------



## NonnaandPop

NonnaandPop said:


> there no messages in my spam folder.  Also there three rectangles at the top of this page jump to new, ignore, unwatch.   I do get replies to my questions but none other.





Quilter said:


> Click Unwatch.  Then click back on Watch.  Make sure to check the pop up “with email notifications “


ok got watch on but not Sure where to check pop up with email notifications


----------



## dioxide45

NonnaandPop said:


> ok got watch on but not Sure where to check pop up with email notifications


When you click on the Watch button in the top right of this thread, you get this popup. Make sure you check the first option, then click the Watch button.


----------



## TUGBrian

stay wasnt exactly ideal...we wound up leaving early...but this was more due to our kids than anything else.  have typed up a lengthy review and will post shortly....but ill share this pic.

you truly dont appreciate all the childproofing you did to your own home until you stay somewhere that has zero childproofing!


----------



## Jwerking

We are at Ocean pointe for 2 weeks in January for the first time and currently at Oceana Palms - also first time.  Would appreciate suggestions for favorite restaurants that are moderately priced - seafood, Greek, Asian, Latin, Mexican - we love all types of food.


----------



## TUGBrian

enjoyed johnny longboats....seemed a very popular place with both inside and outside seating less than a mile up the road from the resort.  they even had a handmade pizza/italian kitchen right next door if you were hankering for that.

also ate at two drunken goats... it seemed like more of a bar than a restaurant but they had advertised breakfast so we gave it a shot.  not terribly impressed and would not suggest.


----------



## Swimmer Girl

TUGBrian said:


> enjoyed johnny longboats....seemed a very popular place with both inside and outside seating less than a mile up the road from the resort.  they even had a handmade pizza/italian kitchen right next door if you were hankering for that.
> 
> also ate at two drunken goats... it seemed like more of a bar than a restaurant but they had advertised breakfast so we gave it a shot.  not terribly impressed and would not suggest.


I would recommend Waterway Cafe on PGA Blvd in Palm Beach Gardens, Duffy's on Route One and PGA in the plaza there.  For Mexican I would go to Rocco Taco's on PGA west of Military Trail.
Hopes this helps.  We also like Grease in West Palm Beach, was on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives.  Then we walk down to the yachts and look around.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Quilter

TUGBrian said:


> enjoyed johnny longboats....seemed a very popular place with both inside and outside seating less than a mile up the road from the resort.  they even had a handmade pizza/italian kitchen right next door if you were hankering for that.
> 
> also ate at two drunken goats... it seemed like more of a bar than a restaurant but they had advertised breakfast so we gave it a shot.  not terribly impressed and would not suggest.



I think Johnny Longboats and two drunken goats are run by the same people.   Their menus are very similar.


----------



## Quilter

Guakamoles is our favorite nearby restaurant for the food.   It may seem pricey but the portions are large enough to share entrees.  

I said "for the food" with Guakamoles because I think everything is excellent.   For waterside atmosphere we enjoy the walk to Sailfish Marina for lunch on the patio, appetizer and beer in the outdoor bar or sunset dinner.   Food is good.   Sitting by the marina is the main purpose for going.


----------



## larry gulick

TUGBrian said:


> stay wasnt exactly ideal...we wound up leaving early...but this was more due to our kids than anything else.  have typed up a lengthy review and will post shortly....but ill share this pic.
> 
> you truly dont appreciate all the childproofing you did to your own home until you stay somewhere that has zero childproofing!





Quilter said:


> Guakamoles is our favorite nearby restaurant for the food.   It may seem pricey but the portions are large enough to share entrees.
> 
> I said "for the food" with Guakamoles because I think everything is excellent.   For waterside atmosphere we enjoy the walk to Sailfish Marina for lunch on the patio, appetizer and beer in the outdoor bar or sunset dinner.   Food is good.   Sitting by the marina is the main purpose for going.


----------



## larry gulick

The last three or four years we have returned  going to Johnny Longboats and have been satisfied with the food. drinks, and service. The last two or three years we have also returned to going the Sailfish Marina. We go one night for a family dinner with six to twelve people,always enjoyable.  Every year both places some comment here they like these two places and some comment how bad they are.  I would suggest go and make a decision. A place we haven't been for several years is Guanabonas (hope spelling is correct}. Love the atmosphere and location, but we did have a problem and have never returned.  My wife ordered a salad and changed her mind to have chicken added. The salad was overpriced to begin with (not that they have a monoply on this), but they charged us additional fifteen dollars for a small amount of chicken added. Left with less than stellar opinion. Again go and see if you like it.


----------



## Swimmer Girl

larry gulick said:


> The last three or four years we have returned  going to Johnny Longboats and have been satisfied with the food. drinks, and service. The last two or three years we have also returned to going the Sailfish Marina. We go one night for a family dinner with six to twelve people,always enjoyable.  Every year both places some comment here they like these two places and some comment how bad they are.  I would suggest go and make a decision. A place we haven't been for several years is Guanabonas (hope spelling is correct}. Love the atmosphere and location, but we did have a problem and have never returned.  My wife ordered a salad and changed her mind to have chicken added. The salad was overpriced to begin with (not that they have a monoply on this), but they charged us additional fifteen dollars for a small amount of chicken added. Left with less than stellar opinion. Again go and see if you like it.


----------



## Swimmer Girl

We like Guanabonas, but they do not take reservations, and there is always a wait.  Not sure how they social distance.


----------



## Jwerking

Thank you all for the restaurant recommendations - we will likely give Guanabonas and Johnny Longboats a try.

My research shows that OP has 5 buildings.  Which building should we request in priority order?  Are there ocean views from all rooms?  We are there for 2 wks in Jan thru II exchanges for the first time, but given some priority since we our multi-week Marriott owner’s.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## aka Julie

Jwerking said:


> Thank you all for the restaurant recommendations - we will likely give Guanabonas and Johnny Longboats a try.
> 
> My research shows that OP has 5 buildings.  Which building should we request in priority order?  Are there ocean views from all rooms?  We are there for 2 wks in Jan thru II exchanges for the first time, but given some priority since we our multi-week Marriott owner’s.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


We just came back from Ocean Pointe after spending a week at Oceana Palms. This was our first time at Ocean Pointe.

I know I shouldn’t compare since we had a newly remodeled ocean front unit at Oceana Palms which had a spectacular view.

It was quite a come down when we moved to Ocean Pointe to a unit badly in need of updating. We were in Dolphin. The kitchen appliances need to be replaced. Dents in refrigerator, dishwasher sounded like it was dying, microwave was extremely low over cooktop and the light button was depressed in so you could not use it. The bathroom vanities are low. Still have the large jetted bath tub in master. The soft goods were ok and I liked the lamps. We knew we had an Oceanside unit and we could see the ocean. Since we had to be out of Oceana Palms by 10:00 (asked if we could stay a bit longer and told no due to time to clean units). I had called Ocean Pointe ahead of time and told them our situation and asked to be assigned to first available. When we got there about 10:30 we were able to get in. It might have helped that it was a Friday which I think is less popular for check-ins.

We did not eat out. Primarily cooked in villa. Got carry out from Two Drunken Goats (not very good) and pizza carry out from someplace I can’t remember.


----------



## Swimmer Girl

Jwerking said:


> Thank you all for the restaurant recommendations - we will likely give Guanabonas and Johnny Longboats a try.
> 
> My research shows that OP has 5 buildings.  Which building should we request in priority order?  Are there ocean views from all rooms?  We are there for 2 wks in Jan thru II exchanges for the first time, but given some priority since we our multi-week Marriott owner’s.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


Exchanging with II will only give you the unit that the owner put into II.  If they put an ocean view in that's what you get, if they put an ocean front in that's what you get.  You can request a certain building, but since you are trading with II and not an owner, there are no guarantee's.  Many Ocean Pointe owners come to Ocean Pointe for many weeks or the whole season.  Of course they have priority.  But then as owners we don't even know for sure which building we will get or floor until we check in.  You will receive an email letting you know all of this.  At this time there's not a lot of activity going on because of Covid, so the only real question is what pool do you want to be near and if you want to be near the take out food.


----------



## TUGBrian

we stayed in the kingfish building....it was the furthest building from the rest and actually separated from the resort by a large condo complex.  it seemed to have been updated based on the other pictures from the review pages.

still has its own private pool/hottub/bar...and entrance to the beach but it is right on the inlet and leaves you really only one way to go to walk down the beach or find a socially distant spot to enjoy.

I actually uploaded a map to the review page from my stay so you can see all the buildings and amenities etc.


----------



## Jwerking

Our 2 week reservations are for Oceanside per the Marriott system.   I like the Kingfish building- as I like quiet and away from people.  But would the units facing the inlet be considered Oceanside or are they oceanfront?

Btw, does this resort provide free chairs on the beach like Oceana Palms?


----------



## dioxide45

Jwerking said:


> Our 2 week reservations are for Oceanside per the Marriott system.   I like the Kingfish building- as I like quiet and away from people.  But would the units facing the inlet be considered Oceanside or are they oceanfront?
> 
> Btw, does this resort provide free chairs on the beach like Oceana Palms?


The units that face the inlet are considered Oceanfront. If you want Kingfish, just request it. Chances are good that they will put you in Kingfish since most people want to be in the main resort section. However, the views aren't great from the oceanside villas.

No free chairs are provided at Ocean Pointe like Oceana Palms. There is a beach vender that rents chairs. The price is also steep for beach chair rentals from Oceanside Beach Service. $65/day for two chairs and an umbrella. A lot of people just go and buy a couple chairs and umbrella and then leave them behind.

I have several videos about the resort from our stays at Ocean Pointe on my YouTube channel if you are interested.


----------



## TUGBrian

id certainly have preferred an inlet view on the south side than the view we had from the north which was essentially staring at the condo building next door.  all rooms seemed to technically have an ocean view off the balcony if you leaned your head out or looked up the beach from your balcony etc.


----------



## GAGirl

I understood if I hit the watch button at the top I would receive an email when someone post.  I have not gotten anything?   is there something else I need to do?


----------



## Quilter

GAGirl said:


> I understood if I hit the watch button at the top I would receive an email when someone post.  I have not gotten anything?   is there something else I need to do?



This was discussed in post #147

#https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/m...owners-and-friends.310273/page-6#post-2540896


----------



## GAGirl

Quilter said:


> This was discussed in post #147
> 
> #https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/m...owners-and-friends.310273/page-6#post-2540896


Thanks


----------



## LMOR

My brain was going this morning thinking about our reservations for 2021 at Ocean Pointe. I own weeks and legacy points. If I were to cancel my weeks in 2021 within 60 days of the commencement of the stay, could I convert the cancelled weeks to vacation/legacy points?


----------



## tatmtr7

LMOR said:


> My brain was going this morning thinking about our reservations for 2021 at Ocean Pointe. I own weeks and legacy points. If I were to cancel my weeks in 2021 within 60 days of the commencement of the stay, could I convert the cancelled weeks to vacation/legacy points?


Sorry but no!


----------



## dioxide45

LMOR said:


> My brain was going this morning thinking about our reservations for 2021 at Ocean Pointe. I own weeks and legacy points. If I were to cancel my weeks in 2021 within 60 days of the commencement of the stay, could I convert the cancelled weeks to vacation/legacy points?


2021 weeks would have had to be converted to points by 9/30/2020 (later for some higher level Marriott ownerships; Presidential, Chairmans)


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

Jwerking said:


> We are at Ocean pointe for 2 weeks in January for the first time and currently at Oceana Palms - also first time.  Would appreciate suggestions for favorite restaurants that are moderately priced - seafood, Greek, Asian, Latin, Mexican - we love all types of food.



Everyone's definition of "moderate" is different, but we travel to PBG every year for a week and always try to eat at The Food Shack in Jupiter.  Very small place in a strip mall that you'd probably walk past and not think anything of it.  Almost every time I get a piece of sweet potato crusted fish served over greens.  OMG.    My son who is a slow eater inhaled a dish of braised short ribs before I was half done with my dinner.   The fish dinner I order could easily be split.  Full disclosure: this strip mall also has the "Spa" that Robert Kraft made a visit to. They also have another location in Jupiter (Hibiscus Catering) that has a friendly looking menu, but we've never been there.  



http://www.littlemoirsjupiter.com









						Hibiscus Street Catering — Little Moir's
					






					www.littlemoirsjupiter.com


----------



## LMOR

dioxide45 said:


> 2021 weeks would have had to be converted to points by 9/30/2020 (later for some higher level Marriott ownerships; Presidential, Chairmans)


Dioxide, thank you for confirming what I thought that it was past the deadline for converting weeks.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

LMOR said:


> My brain was going this morning thinking about our reservations for 2021 at Ocean Pointe. I own weeks and legacy points. If I were to cancel my weeks in 2021 within 60 days of the commencement of the stay, could I convert the cancelled weeks to vacation/legacy points?





Assuming you have not already locked off your weeks, and assuming you make the cancelation prior to 12/31/2020 then you still do have the option of converting your week(s) to Marriott Bonvoy Points (the old Marriott Reward Points).   

Depositing your week(s) into Interval International may also still be another possibility for you.



.


----------



## dioxide45

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Assuming you have not already locked off your weeks, and assuming you make the cancelation prior to 12/31/2020 then you still do have the option of converting your week(s) to Marriott Bonvoy Points (the old Marriott Reward Points).
> 
> Depositing your week(s) into Interval International may also still be another possibility for you.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Only if @LMOR is still outside 60 days from checkin could they get Bonvoy points. If their reservation is for Jan or early February, they can't cancel. Depositing to II would still be an option though. I mention this because they specifically mentioned "within 60 days", so thinking they may already be there.


----------



## LMOR

I am not at OP but will be at the end of January. Not planning to cancel - just thinking of what if.


----------



## tatmtr7

As I tried accessing the Mvci website and it is down now, has anyone received their OP maintenance bill?  If so when are fees due?
Still hoping to come  in late February!


----------



## GAGirl

Still keeping our fingers crossed for early Feb.


----------



## Edith#51

tatmtr7 said:


> As I tried accessing the Mvci website and it is down now, has anyone received their OP maintenance bill?  If so when are fees due?
> Still hoping to come  in late February!


We were able to view the bill online last week. Our payment is due on January 25, 2021.


----------



## tatmtr7

Thanks!


----------



## ruthquilts

epeirce said:


> We were able to view the bill online last week. Our payment is due on January 25, 2021.


I tried viewing the bill tonight, and all I can see are the FAQ items, and the standard blurb sheet that usually comes with the bill.  No bill, no date, no details about the bill - property tax, etc.

Also, I had been receiving emails about new info on TUG, and those suddenly stopped.  I unwatched and watched again, requesting emails.  We'll see if that works, but somehow, items are being changed without my requesting it.


----------



## ruthquilts

ruthquilts said:


> I tried viewing the bill tonight, and all I can see are the FAQ items, and the standard blurb sheet that usually comes with the bill.  No bill, no date, no details about the bill - property tax, etc. ...



OOPS - I was on the wrong page.  I have now found the details.


----------



## Helga43

Thanks Suzzanne for your efforts, I also like to thank Jannie for setting the move from Ocean Pointe to Tug.  I know Tug well since I several Transactions over the years. 
I hope my post works, I am still looking for the Watch Icon.  Happy New Year to All.


----------



## Helga43

Thanks for Everything!


----------



## tatmtr7

Wondering if someone who is at the resort now would add some comments about what is open as far as activities food service , occupancy levels etc.  Noticed quite a few rentals on various sites!  
Thanks!


----------



## LMOR

Go to Marriotvacationclub.com. Click on property updates about halfway down the page. From there, type Ocean Pointe in the search box. it opens to this webpage. https://hub.vacationclub.com/properties/marriotts-ocean-pointe/


----------



## dmbrand

@tatmtr7 We haven’t been here before now, but I really don’t think it is full. Probably a good thing, looks like the pool lounges are spaced further away then I think is normal. There is an aqua stretch class Mon/ Wed/Fri and a daily aquaFit class. Kids have a choice of a tie dye  or a Stuff a buddy kit activity. That is it for structured resort activities. All pools, spas, shuffle board, tennis courts, mini golf, grills, fitness center, etc are open and being used daily.  The pool bar and grill is operating. Just bring a mask along; it is good etiquette  to wear it while in enclosed areas for the time being. We spend a lot of time at the beach....it is gorgeous right now.


----------



## LMOR

Dawn, thank you for taking the time from your vacation to report conditions at OP. I am thrilled that the aqua fit classes are in session.  I am heading there at the end of January.  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Swimmer Girl

LMOR said:


> Dawn, thank you for taking the time from your vacation to report conditions at OP. I am thrilled that the aqua fit classes are in session.  I am heading there at the end of January.  Enjoy yourself.


We also just returned from OP.  We were in Kingfish.  They had actually cleaned our carpet before we checked into our room.  So it was nice having clean carpet with our family.  We had 8 in a 3 bedroom unit.  I was pleased to see that the lounge chairs at the pool were not strapped together anymore, so you could move your individual lounge chair to follow the sun.  Everyone was very polite and for the most part wore their mask.  We would wear even our mask when we went to the bathrooms.  You start out with clean pool towels in your room, but you have to call every day to get clean ones for the next day.  There are no clean pool towels at Kingfish anymore in the laundry room, only a cart to put the dirty ones in.  You can still get them at the hut, but they closed at 6 pm.  As stated the bar and grill are open, but no bar chairs.  We had a lovely time and look forward to our next visit to OP in another month.


----------



## tatmtr7

Yes, thank you for giving a real picture of what it is like now at the resort!  Still trying to decide if we should spend our usual 5-6 weeks there this year or just take the loss!  Left 2 +weeks early last winter!  This would be the first winter since the resort opened we may not stay!  Keeping my fingers crossed that we come!


----------



## Swimmer Girl

tatmtr7 said:


> Yes, thank you for giving a real picture of what it is like now at the resort!  Still trying to decide if we should spend our usual 5-6 weeks there this year or just take the loss!  Left 2 +weeks early last winter!  This would be the first winter since the resort opened we may not stay!  Keeping my fingers crossed that we come!


We did go out to eat, but at higher end places.  We found that many places were at 100% capacity for dining.  The higher end places left tables empty around your.  We did do a lot of take out.  We also cooked in.  The grills were very busy because so many people were eating in.  West Palm and City Place were busy with people walking around, some with masks and many with out.  So we just avoided  those areas.  We went for walks every day, but walked on the streets not the walk ways, to busy.  Chat back if you have any other questions.  That was our 4th trip to OP since Memorial Week.  We feel safe at OP.


----------



## jmhpsu93

We are here right now.  Similar experiences as indicated above.  I would estimate the resort at around 30-40% capacity based on the number of lights I see on in the buildings at night.  We also got a really good, 5th floor end unit on an Interval trade which would NEVER happen normally.  I went down yesterday morning at about 10:30 AM and was able to get two lounge chairs and a couple of regular chairs without any problem - again that would NEVER happen at full capacity.

We've eaten out once over at Two Drunken Goats, on Monday at lunch.  We were one of like three tables and we at outside.  Staff were wearing masks.

All staff members at OP are wearing masks and are doing a good job enforcing mask-wearing indoors for guests.


----------



## TUGBrian

when we visited last month, the manager said they were at 80% capacity.

i did not believe that at all given the parking lots themselves couldnt have been more than 50% full during our stay.  (at least at our building)


----------



## dmbrand

We are beginning our second week; the weekend is busier than the weekdays. There was bingo at the pool Thurs, and a dj playing music yesterday. Our grandkids have been loving the pools, and we took them to the Lion Country Safari as @TUGBrian suggested in his review. A very worthwhile excursion. We will have good memories here; this vacation has been a good escape.


----------



## jmhpsu93

dmbrand said:


> We are beginning our second week; the weekend is busier than the weekdays. There was bingo at the pool Thurs, and a dj playing music yesterday. Our grandkids have been loving the pools, and we took them to the Lion Country Safari as @TUGBrian suggested in his review. A very worthwhile excursion. We will have good memories here; this vacation has been a good escape.


Yeah it seemed a ton busier today than last week.  Elevators took a lot longer, more people around.

We had lunch at Sailfish and waited 20 minutes for an outdoor table at 11:30 AM, so clearly it's pretty busy around here.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Anyone have the contact info for the GM?  Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45

jmhpsu93 said:


> Anyone have the contact info for the GM?  Thanks!


I beleive Andy Mitchell is the GM at Ocean Pointe now, I will send you a PM.


----------



## LMOR

Questions concerning sales/info presentations at OP -  

1. Are they in person or online?
2. What is the incentive offered this month? 

Thanks


----------



## Jkenuf

Does anyone have an email contact for the board?  We are talking with several Members about Marriott management concerns (not at the Resort they are awesome) that we would like the board to address.  Thanks


----------



## Jkenuf

By the way, we are here for 2 months and it is awesome here... just some feedback, great to be in Florida!


----------



## Jkenuf

Here for 2 months, great space and availablity and water aerobics is now 2 a day and 5 days a week, text to register... really really easy.
On the rocks open as normal and plenty of room here.

Great to be in Florida and very freeing, great weather.  Restaurants are all open with outside options. We are here for 2 and half months.


----------



## Jwerking

First visit - got 5 th floor end unit in Cobia Blg with nice water view on 2 wk II exchange booked just last month using retrade from exchanges to Palm Springs for same time.  Our unit has recently updated sofa, carpet, and drapes.  Also, looks like floor tile and cabinets in kitchen and bathrooms were recently updated as well as glass shower enclosure.  However, the vanity tops are old and in need of updating- which is strange given the cabinets look new??

Very limited front desk and concierge services.  No one answers phone at front desk.  Concierge has no information- unable to even provide map of local area for us first timers.


----------



## Jwerking

Given first time in area - is there any citrus stands to purchase fresh Indian River oranges or grapefruits in the area or off I-95 when heading back north when returning home?


----------



## Quilter

I simply googled Indian River oranges and came up with several sites.  Start here: https://poinsettiagroves.com/


----------



## Quilter

Jwerking said:


> However, the vanity tops are old and in need of updating- which is strange given the cabinets look new??



Consider the vanity tops a shabby chic vintage touch and enjoy that coveted 5th floor end unit.  II exchanges never get those.

Use Goole maps.  It’s better than the concierge ever was as they just offered approved selections.


----------



## LMOR

Jwerking said:


> Given first time in area - is there any citrus stands to purchase fresh Indian River oranges or grapefruits in the area or off I-95 when heading back north when returning home?


I am interested in citrus markets too. I have not been to this market but here is one I found in Fort Pierce. http://www.nelsonfamilyfarms.com

There are also several green markets in the area which are very good and fun.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Quilter said:


> Consider the vanity tops a shabby chic vintage touch and enjoy that coveted 5th floor end unit.  II exchanges never get those.
> 
> Use Goole maps.  It’s better than the concierge ever was as they just offered approved selections.


We also got a 5th floor, south-facing end unit in Dolphin through a II exchange and would up extending it 5 days with DC points.  Outstanding room.


----------



## 2Pale2Tan

Younger couple visiting OP for the first time in late February - I have heard about the 5 year soft-refurb schedule and am wondering if anyone can confirm that Kingfish got their 2020 refurb done even during the pandemic? We are not sure what building is best, but if it has the newest refurb we will request it. Cleanliness is important to us, so we will sacrifice some exclusion for a cleaner/newer looking unit. If anyone has any input on what building would suit us best - I'm all ears! I have learned a lot on TUG, especially about OP, very thankful for all the posters.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

2Pale2Tan said:


> Younger couple visiting OP for the first time in late February - I have heard about the 5 year soft-refurb schedule and am wondering if anyone can confirm that Kingfish got their 2020 refurb done even during the pandemic? We are not sure what building is best, but if it has the newest refurb we will request it. Cleanliness is important to us, so we will sacrifice some exclusion for a cleaner/newer looking unit. If anyone has any input on what building would suit us best - I'm all ears! I have learned a lot on TUG, especially about OP, very thankful for all the posters.




I believe Sailfish has had the most recent refurbishment.




.


----------



## 2Pale2Tan

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I believe Sailfish has had the most recent refurbishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thank you for your quick reply! Noted


----------



## Liberty76

2Pale2Tan said:


> Younger couple visiting OP for the first time in late February - I have heard about the 5 year soft-refurb schedule and am wondering if anyone can confirm that Kingfish got their 2020 refurb done even during the pandemic? We are not sure what building is best, but if it has the newest refurb we will request it. Cleanliness is important to us, so we will sacrifice some exclusion for a cleaner/newer looking unit. If anyone has any input on what building would suit us best - I'm all ears! I have learned a lot on TUG, especially about OP, very thankful for all the posters.


Well Kingfish is closest to the inlet and has a zero entry pool if either is important to you. Otherwise I'd go by the beach access (if used a lot) or pool type to select building. Lap style pool near Cobia/pompano vs play pools near Sailfish/Dolphin .


----------



## LMOR

Does anyone know if the state of Florida recognizes timeshare deeded weeks' owners as residents?


----------



## TandKIsgro

LMOR said:


> Does anyone know if the state of Florida recognizes timeshare deeded weeks' owners as residents?


No they do not.


----------



## LMOR

Thank you


----------



## tatmtr7

Have a weeks reservation late April and want to extend it but stay in the same unit and view for 4 nights.  It is available now for part of the extended stay but not all.  I made a reservation using $$$ for the 2 nights that I could not get using points but wondering if I book the other two nights using points can I rebook them if after the 59 day limit if they are available?  We are Chairmans club so it would be saving points but will Mvci allow for me to do that?
Thanks!


----------



## Swimmer Girl

We are also chairman club.  If you cancel points under 60 days, then you can only use them 2 to 4 months out.  So you would have to cancel the reservation you hold now and rebook at the 59 days.  That way the points will have been put back in your account for you to use. I would call owner services and have them do it.  That way you won't loose the dates you want.  Also you could be put on a waitlist for the days you want to use points for and are currently paying cash.  We have had wonderful luck with the waitlist.  That has to be done with owner services.  Owner services seems to be less strick, now that they are working from home.  No big brother watching.


----------



## tatmtr7

Thank you for your quick reply!  I have not made the points reservation yet.  So would it be prudent to make the 2 day points reservation now and then ask to be put on the waitlist for the 2 days that were not available using points?   I am a 30 year owner but the points system is new to me! Thanks again!


----------



## Swimmer Girl

If you are put on the waitlist, you have surrender from your account the points that are needed.  That way when your date becomes available they already have the points.  I would just go ahead and make the 2 day point reservation now, that way you know you have those dates.  Also the dates you want may be available.  I wanted to extend my Christmas stay in 2021 into 2022.  I looked at the point system online, and there were no rooms available.  So I called owner services to be put on a waitlist and she had those dates available.  I was looking at the Marriott website and talking with her, they were not on it.  So maybe those two sites aren't complete in harmony.  You can get your money back up to 24 hours.  Also make sure if you are looking at two bedrooms, you get the right two bedrooms.  Sometimes a two bedroom pops up, but it is part of the three bedroom unit.  (2-twin beds) not the lock off as the second bedroom.  I have had that happen to me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## tatmtr7

Swimmer Girl said:


> If you are put on the waitlist, you have surrender from your account the points that are needed.  That way when your date becomes available they already have the points.  I would just go ahead and make the 2 day point reservation now, that way you know you have those dates.  Also the dates you want may be available.  I wanted to extend my Christmas stay in 2021 into 2022.  I looked at the point system online, and there were no rooms available.  So I called owner services to be put on a waitlist and she had those dates available.  I was looking at the Marriott website and talking with her, they were not on it.  So maybe those two sites aren't complete in harmony.  You can get your money back up to 24 hours.  Also make sure if you are looking at two bedrooms, you get the right two bedrooms.  Sometimes a two bedroom pops up, but it is part of the three bedroom unit.  (2-twin beds) not the lock off as the second bedroom.  I have had that happen to me.  Hope this helps.


Thanks again!  I will secure the two days and then ask to be put on the waitlist!


----------



## maryk

Which is the better building for High Floor Ocean front ?


----------



## happyguy

they are all great.  kingfish gives you an ocean and inlet view


----------



## dioxide45

maryk said:


> Which is the better building for High Floor Ocean front ?



Most important is to ask for a high floor. Some of the lower floors will have the ocean views blocked by trees.


----------



## LMOR

You will be pleased with the view from oceanfront high floor in all the buildings.


----------



## crjask

We just finished a week in a studio and now have 9 nights in a one bedroom.   Very happy with our room.  First time in Pompano, but I asked for south side and high floor, any building but Kingfish, and that's what they gave us.  The pink building is now white and while we were in our studio on the 6th floor we were looking down on its roof, now on 5th floor we are even with its top floor. Great view of the ocean, inlet, and sun all day!  The temps are low and the windspeed is high today, but I am a happy camper. 
We have visited many Marriott timeshares, but OP is our favorite.


----------



## PsuFrh

We like the Pompano building. It doesn't really matter what floor we are on. Are there many restrictions with the Covid precautions? What activities are still available?


----------



## crjask

The only activities are aqua fit and tie dye.  You have to register in advance for those.  The mini-golf, bocci, shuffleboard and tennis courts are open.
You must wear a mask when you walk around the campus but not when seated or in the pool/spa.


----------



## LMOR

There is a stretch class as well 2 aqua fit classes weekday mornings. The Tiki Bar and market are open. The gyms are open near the Pompano and Kingfish buildings.  The hot tubs are also open. Lounges poolside are spaced and sanitized often. There are sanitizer dispensers near the elevators in each building and sanitary wipes in the garage near the valet carts. The barbecues are available, but no utensils.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Suggestions;  Utilize your outside deck as much as possible, keep your mask on wherever possible when outside your Villa while on the property (sitting and lying down), stay out of the hot tubs (person hygiene suggestion), and do not use the elevators (use stairways instead).  Basically, good common sense steps to protect yourself.

At this point, I just use the assumption that most folks have not had the Vaccine yet so you need to make good decisions to protect yourself and your family.


.


----------



## NonnaandPop

We have bee here since Jan. 29 and feel very comfortable with all the precautions that are taking place.  Miss all the socials and activities but understand and agree that they have been put on hold.  Will be here another 4 weeks and I must say life is great at Ocean Pointe.  Just being able to walk the neighborhood, sit on the beach and enjoy the change Of weather is both physical and mental to your well being.


----------



## Luvtoride

Hi Nonna
Is the gym open there? Do they have a peloton bike or at least a stationary bike there? We’re coming in April.
Glad to hear things are well and pretty “normal” there.

Thanks,
Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhpsu93

Luvtoride said:


> Hi Nonna
> Is the gym open there? Do they have a peloton bike or at least a stationary bike there? We’re coming in April.
> Glad to hear things are well and pretty “normal” there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Brian.  Both the gyms were open when we were there in January.  They have a stationary Life Fitness bike in the main gym and two Pelotons (one turned off for social distancing) in the Kingfish building.  Fairly light use of the gyms when we where there.

We're headed down to Florida for a month (Orlando) and I'm bringing down my bike and trainer so I don't have to deal with it, and maybe to get some outside rides in.


----------



## Luvtoride

Jmh, thanks for the info...that’s good to hear. The thought of being off my Peloton for a week was concerning. I will bring my bike shoes with me.

Nice that you are bringing your bike to Orlando for your upcoming trip. I was just thinking about riding a bike around Singer Island and what a challenge riding over the Blue Herron bridge would be! 
Thanks again and be safe!
Brian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TandKIsgro

Hello Ocean Pointe lovers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






We will be checking in Friday the 19th. Last year we left 4 beautiful beach chairs and an umbrella to ”pay it forward”.
IF by any chance they are still making the rounds through owners... we would love two of them! Only one week this year for us with being full time Nonni-Care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...  a quick thaw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... then we will pass them on again!  thank you!


----------



## TandKIsgro

wt123 said:


> _[MERGED]_
> 
> Hey fellow OPers - Susan and I will arrive at OP in late January and will hang around until early April, and we will again "host" OP owners and guests at weekly no-host cocktail parties at the Kingfish. This will be our 6th year doing this, I believe, and we've had as many as 30 folks attend, so the more the merrier. We begin at 5 pm every Thursday. Everyone brings snacks that are shared with other attendees, and everyone brings their own drinks. The pool bar is usually open until 6 so you can get cups and ice there, and drinks/food as well, until they close. Of course the bar may not be open due to the COVID situation, so we'll play that by ear. Also, because of the virus, we'll have to adjust the seating to keep everyone safe. Hey, we'll give it a shot and see what happens. As always, we will provide name tags to protect the innocent. See you in January! And please stay safe! Will send additional reminders out as time goes by.


Hello! is there still meetings on Thursdays?!  ... i shared with another owner who looked for you this past week, but could not locate the group.  We are coming in the week of 19-26... hoping to gather with you all!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

TandKIsgro said:


> Hello! is there still meetings on Thursdays?!  ... i shared with another owner who looked for you this past week, but could not locate the group.  We are coming in the week of 19-26... hoping to gather with you all!




Because of the ongoing Covid situation I believe the meetings have been suspended.  Hopefully they will resume in 2022 or 2023.....


.


----------



## Love to Getaway

Quilter said:


> I asked Brian if we could have a thread to replace the Yahoo group "Marriott's Ocean Pointe Owners" https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/OPnewsgroup/info which will be shut down on 12/15.   He said there was no problem with this.
> 
> The Yahoo group for OP owners has been a terrific opportunity to develop a sense of "community" amongst the owners.   Here's hoping that community continues and grows from this thread.   Therefore, this is the beginning of a new chapter for Owners and visitors to Ocean Pointe.   As the Marriott forum here on TUG encompasses a wide range of topics, this particular thread may simply incorporate popular topics on the OPnewsgroup, i.e., hurricane/storm warnings and damage, COA issues, social gatherings, personnel changes, loans/exchange of beach chairs, etc.
> 
> TUG has so much more to offer the Owners at OP than we could provide on the Yahoo website.  To copy off a MI grocer's motto, it's "one stop shopping".
> 
> So please welcome and take advantage of this new thread.


Not sure how to sign up/in.  We are OP owners and would love to be part of this group.  Thanks!


----------



## washjeff68

TandKIsgro said:


> Hello! is there still meetings on Thursdays?!  ... i shared with another owner who looked for you this past week, but could not locate the group.  We are coming in the week of 19-26... hoping to gather with you all!


There are no Thursday meetings. Last night a family group of 12 gathered the new tables and had dinner by the grills.
Mary VanHynng


----------



## popcorn

_[Post deleted because it's a duplicate of the first post in this thread: Weeks Inventory Release at 12-mos Reservation Window <-- SueDonJ]_


----------



## LMOR

Is there a 99 year term for weeks' ownership?


----------



## LMOR

This pertains to my previous post and I apologize if my question is unclear. I will rephrase it. At Marriott Ocean Pointe are deeded weeks in perpetuity or is there a sunset clause?


----------



## dioxide45

LMOR said:


> This pertains to my previous post and I apologize if my question is unclear. I will rephrase it. At Marriott Ocean Pointe are deeded weeks in perpetuity or is there a sunset clause?


Sunset is in 2059. This would be on your deed.


----------



## LMOR

Thank you.


----------



## jjluhman

We are checking in this Friday.  If anyone is there now and checking out this weekend and have chairs etc to pass along please send me a message.  Thank you!


----------



## TandKIsgro

jjluhman said:


> We are checking in this Friday.  If anyone is there now and checking out this weekend and have chairs etc to pass along please send me a message.  Thank you!


We are not there now, but when we checked in mid Feb. we found chairs sitting downstairs by the elevator. they were a blessing to have for the week. Then placed them back in the same place when we left, hopefully someone used...  I know thats not much help, but, maybe check there the day you check in?


----------



## freeport28

dioxide45 said:


> Sunset is in 2059. This would be on your deed.
> View attachment 32588


I'm guessing that this means you lose your legacy week in 2059?  Whatever happened to all those sales presentations that said that you owned it and you can pass it on to your grandkids?  So disappointing.


----------



## dioxide45

freeport28 said:


> I'm guessing that this means you lose your legacy week in 2059?  Whatever happened to all those sales presentations that said that you owned it and you can pass it on to your grandkids?  So disappointing.


"Unless extended". We don't really know what would happen in 2059. It could be extended, or they could sunset and devide up the proceeds of a sale between the remaining owners.


----------



## PsuFrh

Was this 2059 info in the very, very small print of the papers we signed when we bought our Timeshare units? No sales person every said we didn't own into perpetuity to be passed along to the next generations.


----------



## foretravel

Hello fellow OPers--
Our lone platinum week at MOP was purchased when only Sailfish was standing.  Decades later, we are considering adding some resale weeks as we move closer to retirement.  We bought at a young age and have enjoyed every visit to PBS including a couple weeks at the resort in February 2021.  Very few years have been skipped and that is our intent moving forward.  We know many platinum snowbird owners stay for extended periods during the winter.  Do you have any advice as to what works best?  Do you lock off and split time in both halves?  Or do you book a full unit for consecutive weeks and rent the lock off to cover a nice chunk of the MF when you do not have guests?   Is this whole strategy becoming less viable as MF's continue to escalate?  We are also curious about Marriott's ROFR patterns at MOP.  It looks like platinum prices around $6k for ocean side and $9k for ocean front are moving forward.  We have stayed at other MVCI properties but really don't trade and have not considered converting our week to the points program.  Is this a mistake?  Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## TandKIsgro

foretravel said:


> Hello fellow OPers--
> Our lone platinum week at MOP was purchased when only Sailfish was standing.  Decades later, we are considering adding some resale weeks as we move closer to retirement.  We bought at a young age and have enjoyed every visit to PBS including a couple weeks at the resort in February 2021.  Very few years have been skipped and that is our intent moving forward.  We know many platinum snowbird owners stay for extended periods during the winter.  Do you have any advice as to what works best?  Do you lock off and split time in both halves?  Or do you book a full unit for consecutive weeks and rent the lock off to cover a nice chunk of the MF when you do not have guests?   Is this whole strategy becoming less viable as MF's continue to escalate?  We are also curious about Marriott's ROFR patterns at MOP.  It looks like platinum prices around $6k for ocean side and $9k for ocean front are moving forward.  We have stayed at other MVCI properties but really don't trade and have not considered converting our week to the points program.  Is this a mistake?  Thank you for your thoughts.


What a wonderful retirement plan! ... we know from experience hehehehe
we did the same.
We lock off and book all our weeks consecutively. We were only using the 1 month of 1 bedroom ocean sides. 
Renting out our Studio, unless family and freinds planned to join us.
Our plan eventually was to line up 4 studio weeks, then the 4 one bedrooms for a total of 8 week stay... 
(as you probably know, many retirees stay much longer than that!)
For us,  new grand babies changed all of that , at least for the next few years.   
On another note...Amazing how low the 2 bedroom Platinums are selling off market! 
Marriott ‘may’ buy back (aka steal the transaction from you).  They are desperately trying to remove the Ownership Weeks (Legacy weeks) from the market.
A couple need to knows...
-you can not enroll the weeks and/or transfer to trust points
-because of this, you will also be charged a lock-off fee.
Both well worth it when we are using them the way we do, and sounds like you plan to do as well 
Happy travels and retirement!


----------



## freeport28

PsuFrh said:


> Was this 2059 info in the very, very small print of the papers we signed when we bought our Timeshare units? No sales person every said we didn't own into perpetuity to be passed along to the next generations.


*dioxide45*
Posted it's in your deed, (not all that paper they give you, or if it is I couldn't find it. After his further explanation it doesn't sound that dire.)


----------



## freeport28

dioxide45 said:


> "Unless extended". We don't really know what would happen in 2059. It could be extended, or they could sunset and devide up the proceeds of a sale between the remaining owners.


Thanks!


----------



## JIMinNC

Just wanted to post in this group that we just returned from our first ever stay at Ocean Pointe (March 6-13) and can see how so many love that resort. We really liked the layout and feel of that property. We booked within the 60-day window using Destination Points, so were able to get the 30% Presidential discount for a Ocean Front Studio on the 6th floor of the Pompano Building. We normally prefer a 1BR for the extra space, but frankly, we were surprised how comfortable the studio actually was. Since we always eat out for dinner and there were several breakfast options within a short walk, the lack of a full kitchen was no big deal.

We were at Crystal Shores on Marco Island back in November and while that is also a wonderful resort, we prefer the more spacious grounds and less high-rise feel of Ocean Pointe. We also like that Ocean Point has smaller units, whereas Crystal Shores doesn't offer anything smaller than a 2BR, making a high season stay for two people tough to justify due to the high Points cost. On the other hand, we do like the Marco Island area itself more than the Palm Beach Shores area. We liked the gulf beaches and Marco Island is a much more attractive and newer area. The Riviera Beach area just over the Blue Heron Bridge appears to be a mainly industrial area and somewhat on the decline.

We also prefer the many nice restaurant options within walking distance or a less than 10 minute drive from Crystal Shores. While we were able to find some great places to eat during our Ocean Pointe trip as well, except for Sailfish Marina (which we walked to twice), the others required a 15-20 minute drive or so (Carmine's Trattoria was superb and we also really enjoyed Frigate's). Both of these, as well as Sailfish Marina, were comparable to the places we loved on Marco Island and the places we like to go in Hilton Head. We also enjoyed two other walk-to restaurants near Ocean Point - Johnny Longboats and Two Drunken Goats - but these were a somewhat more casual/bar environment that the other three. We also ate breakfast at Johnny Longboats, Two Drunken Goats, and Mulligans. All were good basic breakfasts, but we felt Johnny Longboats was slightly better than the other two.

Our one and only gripe was the apparent failure of the Ocean Pointe management to attempt any enforcement of the rules about reserving pool chairs. Even as early as 8:30am on each morning, most chairs were "reserved" with towels which stayed there all day. At any given time however, I would say half or more of those chairs had no bodies in them, only towels and maybe a personal bag to "mark" their spot. Fortunately, we prefer the beach and had brought our beach chairs from our Hilton Head condo, so we just went to the beach; but it was annoying how people must get up at sunrise to place their towels, but only use the chairs sporadically during the day. It might have been nice to spend some time in the pool area on at least one day for a change of pace, but I don't want to have to get out at sunrise to mark my spot. MVC definitely needs more consistent enforcement of these rules.

We had a great time and our week at Ocean Pointe was a nice low points replacement for the Hawaii trip we had originally planned for first quarter 2021 (We delayed that trip to October 2021 to try to get on the other side of Hawaii's most restrictive COVID travel policies.) We will definitely look for opportunities to return to Ocean Pointe in the future, and will most likely book a studio again when we do. It was perfect for our needs. We were thrilled to be able to book an Ocean Front studio in prime March time for less than 1,900 points. I suspect COVID had something to do with there still being March availability at OP as late as mid-January, so being able to book the same thing in the future may require more advanced planning and 30% more points.


----------



## Vacation1

JIMinNC said:


> Just wanted to post in this group that we just returned from our first ever stay at Ocean Pointe (March 6-13) and can see how so many love that resort. We really liked the layout and feel of that property. We booked within the 60-day window using Destination Points, so were able to get the 30% Presidential discount for a Ocean Front Studio on the 6th floor of the Pompano Building. We normally prefer a 1BR for the extra space, but frankly, we were surprised how comfortable the studio actually was. Since we always eat out for dinner and there were several breakfast options within a short walk, the lack of a full kitchen was no big deal.
> 
> We were at Crystal Shores on Marco Island back in November and while that is also a wonderful resort, we prefer the more spacious grounds and less high-rise feel of Ocean Pointe. We also like that Ocean Point has smaller units, whereas Crystal Shores doesn't offer anything smaller than a 2BR, making a high season stay for two people tough to justify due to the high Points cost. On the other hand, we do like the Marco Island area itself more than the Palm Beach Shores area. We liked the gulf beaches and Marco Island is a much more attractive and newer area. The Riviera Beach area just over the Blue Heron Bridge appears to be a mainly industrial area and somewhat on the decline.
> 
> We also prefer the many nice restaurant options within walking distance or a less than 10 minute drive from Crystal Shores. While we were able to find some great places to eat during our Ocean Pointe trip as well, except for Sailfish Marina (which we walked to twice), the others required a 15-20 minute drive or so (Carmine's Trattoria was superb and we also really enjoyed Frigate's). Both of these, as well as Sailfish Marina, were comparable to the places we loved on Marco Island and the places we like to go in Hilton Head. We also enjoyed two other walk-to restaurants near Ocean Point - Johnny Longboats and Two Drunken Goats - but these were a somewhat more casual/bar environment that the other three. We also ate breakfast at Johnny Longboats, Two Drunken Goats, and Mulligans. All were good basic breakfasts, but we felt Johnny Longboats was slightly better than the other two.
> 
> Our one and only gripe was the apparent failure of the Ocean Pointe management to attempt any enforcement of the rules about reserving pool chairs. Even as early as 8:30am on each morning, most chairs were "reserved" with towels which stayed there all day. At any given time however, I would say half or more of those chairs had no bodies in them, only towels and maybe a personal bag to "mark" their spot. Fortunately, we prefer the beach and had brought our beach chairs from our Hilton Head condo, so we just went to the beach; but it was annoying how people must get up at sunrise to place their towels, but only use the chairs sporadically during the day. It might have been nice to spend some time in the pool area on at least one day for a change of pace, but I don't want to have to get out at sunrise to mark my spot. MVC definitely needs more consistent enforcement of these rules.
> 
> We had a great time and our week at Ocean Pointe was a nice low points replacement for the Hawaii trip we had originally planned for first quarter 2021 (We delayed that trip to October 2021 to try to get on the other side of Hawaii's most restrictive COVID travel policies.) We will definitely look for opportunities to return to Ocean Pointe in the future, and will most likely book a studio again when we do. It was perfect for our needs. We were thrilled to be able to book an Ocean Front studio in prime March time for less than 1,900 points. I suspect COVID had something to do with there still being March availability at OP as late as mid-January, so being able to book the same thing in the future may require more advanced planning and 30% more points.


Ditto on comments about pool chairs. We overlapped our time there - appears we were in the same building (1 Bedroom Oceanside) - had a great meal at Carmine's too. Also ate at Cool'A Fishbar - great meal there too...early dinner on our last night at the Capital Grille - all in all - can't go wrong at Ocean Pointe! Need to pay more attention on who is at the same resort overlapping times - would have been happy to say hello. Maybe next time....


----------



## NonnaandPop

Notice pool people at pompano bldg. get special treatment this time of year.   We are owners and have been going to Ocean Point for 18 years.  Nothing has changed


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

NonnaandPop said:


> Notice pool people at pompano bldg. get special treatment this time of year.   We are owners and have been going to Ocean Point for 18 years.  Nothing has changed




Agree, not much has changed.  They did remove all the cabanas on the property in an effort to increase seating around the pools, but chair "hogging" is still an ongoing issue for many.


.


----------



## PsuFrh

Better enforcement of the holding of pool chairs at the Cobia pool is definitely needed. it is very frustrating to go down to that pool in the morning and the chairs are already taken. During pool aerobics I understand why there are towels on the chairs, but it ends, people get out and dry off, leave the towels and a book on the chairs and leave the pool area. They might come back after lunch or not. Other MVC locations tag the chairs and come back to be sure they are actually being used. Not at OP, sorry to say. Maybe if more of us express our displeasure with this practice to management, something will be done.


----------



## ReinoMOP

NonnaandPop said:


> Notice pool people at pompano bldg. get special treatment this time of year.   We are owners and have been going to Ocean Point for 18 years.  Nothing has changed


How so?  Jim


----------



## NonnaandPop

ReinoMOP said:


> How so?  Jim


Warmer pool. chairs left unattended and nothing done.  Chairs cleaned routinely.  No ball playing. Complaints about children all the time.


----------



## Luvtoride

We’re here at Ocean Pointe this week. By the Sailfish pool they were definitely picking up towels from long unattended chairs (not sure exactly how long). They were then disinfecting the chairs. Maybe not as big an issue at that pool as there are tons of chairs there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PsuFrh

Good to know. Hope that continues to be the policy at Ocean Pointe.


----------



## Kaanapali

_[Deleted. Ads are not permitted in the TUG public forums.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## enma

We will be there in July for the first time. Was able to piece together a 6 day stay in a studio and 1 bedroom using DC points in holding account. We have stayed at Oceana Palms before and always rented a car. Rental cars are so expensive now so I am having a hard time justifying the cost. We are flying to PBI.  Have any of you stayed there without a car before? Uber from the airport to the resort? Have groceries delivered? Can't remember if enough eating places within walking distance. Don't need anything fancy .


----------



## tpincus

enma said:


> We will be there in July for the first time. Was able to piece together a 6 day stay in a studio and 1 bedroom using DC points in holding account. We have stayed at Oceana Palms before and always rented a car. Rental cars are so expensive now so I am having a hard time justifying the cost. We are flying to PBI.  Have any of you stayed there without a car before? Uber from the airport to the resort? Have groceries delivered? Can't remember if enough eating places within walking distance. Don't need anything fancy .


There are several casual restaurants plus a better seafood restaurant, Sailfish, all within a short walk. Uber to the resort is reasonable and small groceries available at resort. Uber to better restaurants and to Publix supermarket also easily available.


----------



## Frayminic

I was wondering the same thing.  We will be there in July as well.  I know there are restaurants we can walk to so that is not a concern. I am just not sure if the airport has shuttles to the island and how I will be able to grocery shop or whether Publix will deliver.   Does anyone know?


----------



## Luvtoride

Enma,
We were just at Ocean pointe 2 weeks ago. We had groceries delivered from Publix via Instacart. Very good service.

Although we did rent a car we really only used it to go out for dinners at night. As mentioned. Sailfish is walking distance as are several other more casual places like Johnny Longboats. We even stayed in and BBQ there one night.
I think you could get by fine without a car there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TandKIsgro

tpincus said:


> There are several casual restaurants plus a better seafood restaurant, Sailfish, all within a short walk. Uber to the resort is reasonable and small groceries available at resort. Uber to better restaurants and to Publix supermarket also easily available.


Do you mind sharing the cost of an Uber to and from the airport? Thank you!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Uber is about $20.  Taxi is about $50. 

You can take the bus for about $5 but you have to switch buses a couple of times and it takes far too long.


.


----------



## ReinoMOP

We have been here 2 weeks with 2 more to go and this new OP reminds me of a motel 6 more than the home we’ve grown accustomed to for 18 years.  The front desk is unfriendly, smoking rules go unenforced. I don’t know the % of owners here but I would guess 10%.  Most of the people here don’t care about the place because they are here for a week and gone. Parties at the Cobia hot tub at 10:00PM and the list goes on...


----------



## PsuFrh

That is just awful and unacceptable. Have your reported this to management of MVC? I'm sure they would not like to have this kind of notice going out to their owners and prospective owners.


----------



## SeekingOne

That is how it was when we were there in September.  It cleaned up in January 2021.  I thought with the new GM it would stay that way.  Guess not.  I know there was a board meeting coming up, but comments needed to be shared with them by noon yesterday or I would have shared.  It seems there are a lot of people that are just coming in to party and are not owners.  Marriott also puts people up at OP that are doing sales presentations, so they are not vested in the property either.

We are at OceanWatch at Myrtle Beach and people are vaping here.  It seems that no mask areas means smoking is allowed.


----------



## ReinoMOP

I’ve been reading post after post regarding the Cobia towels.  That really hasn’t been an issue with us.  It’s the staff walking past the personal Alexa sound systems around the pool. The smokers on the balconys and around the pools.  No rules and regulations passed out at front desk for people just coming in.  I was told things are posted around the compound.  There use to be a packet of restaraunts.  No more.  Pavillion redone but no date given for meet the manager at the Pavillion.  Sheryl and Dennis used to walk around and make themselves available to the owners. 2 weeks and I haven’t met Andy or Brian.  Pavillion use is until further notice even though it is complete. Etc Etc.   We’re selling


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

ReinoMOP said:


> I’ve been reading post after post regarding the Cobia towels.  That really hasn’t been an issue with us.  It’s the staff walking past the personal Alexa sound systems around the pool. The smokers on the balconys and around the pools.  No rules and regulations passed out at front desk for people just coming in.  I was told things are posted around the compound.  There use to be a packet of restaraunts.  No more.  Pavillion redone but no date given for meet the manager at the Pavillion.  Sheryl and Dennis used to walk around and make themselves available to the owners. 2 weeks and I haven’t met Andy or Brian.  Pavillion use is until further notice even though it is complete. Etc Etc.   We’re selling




I am sorry to hear you are having these issues, but prior to selling I would suggest you trying your Silver ownership weeks in the fall.  I have never experienced issues during the fall (Silver) and winter (Platinum) seasons. 

Also, consider using your weeks to trade into other Marriott Resorts as you own some strong traders.  You could go to Marco Island or Hilton Head as an alternative.......

I too miss Cheryl (as do many others) however changes can and do occur.  In March I would see Andy walking around every day of the week and would say hello each time.


.


----------



## ReinoMOP

SeekingOne said:


> That is how it was when we were there in September.  It cleaned up in January 2021.  I thought with the new GM it would stay that way.  Guess not.  I know there was a board meeting coming up, but comments needed to be shared with them by noon yesterday or I would have shared.  It seems there are a lot of people that are just coming in to party and are not owners.  Marriott also puts people up at OP that are doing sales presentations, so they are not vested in the property either.
> 
> We are at OceanWatch at Myrtle Beach and people are vaping here.  It seems that no mask areas means smoking is allowed.



Yes, wintertime is when most of the 8 to 12 week owners  come down.  Things happen then.  Thursday evening get together etc.  After April you get interval folks, traders, 20 somethingers who call for availability a week before for $500 a week just to fill Ocean Pointe up.  These are the ones killing us.  No rules/regulations are given at front desk so they don’t know any better.  No Mask instructructions given either SOS


----------



## Luvtoride

ReinoMOP said:


> We have been here 2 weeks with 2 more to go and this new OP reminds me of a motel 6 more than the home we’ve grown accustomed to for 18 years. The front desk is unfriendly, smoking rules go unenforced. I don’t know the % of owners here but I would guess 10%. Most of the people here don’t care about the place because they are here for a week and gone. Parties at the Cobia hot tub at 10:00PM and the list goes on...



ReinoMOP, we were just there the last week in April and had no issue with the other guests at OP. In fact there were many great families there and almost everyone we met were owners. We are owners here (3 bedroom) and found the resort well maintained and the staff courteous and accommodating. In fact, they were replacing A/C units on the roof of two of the buildings and the disruption was minimal with parking spots taken out for cranes for 1 night and day only. 

I’m sorry to hear if the “element” turned bad once May arrived (we left on May 1st).
I will say that the “On the Rocks” bar was quite busy which does help support the finances of the resort doesn’t it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Luvtoride said:


> I will say that the “On the Rocks” bar was quite busy which does help support the finances of the resort doesn’t it?


It helps support Marriott's finances. All that food and beverage revenue goes to them.


----------



## dioxide45

This might not be as much of an issue at Ocean Pointe, but we were recently in Orlando at Vistana Resort and Vistana Villages and regularly saw people speeding (driving very fast) through the parking lots. I even saw the resort shuttle at Vistana Resort driving at least 35mph in what they designate is only 12mph areas. Trying to back out of our parking spot yesterday to drive home from Vistana Resort was horrible. No cars coming, great. Start backing up to only have a car whip around the corner and be right on you. People need to slow down, especially with people walking and children around these resorts.


----------



## ReinoMOP

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I am sorry to hear you are having these issues, but prior to selling I would suggest you trying your Silver ownership weeks in the fall.  I have never experienced issues during the fall (Silver) and winter (Platinum) seasons.
> 
> Also, consider using your weeks to trade into other Marriott Resorts as you own some strong traders.  You could go to Marco Island or Hilton Head as an alternative.......
> 
> I too miss Cheryl (as do many others) however changes can and do occur.  In March I would see Andy walking around every day of the week and would say hello each time.
> 
> 
> .


Thank you


----------



## GTLINZ

We just got back from a week at MPB and had a great time (9th year in a row). 

We always (except 2020) go in May and it was not nearly as laid back as normal. It was much harder to get a chair and was more crowded than usual. I hope this is an aberration as I like the more laid back May vibe- but I think people are so wanting to go somewhere after surviving 2020.  

We tried Guanabanas restaurant in Jupiter for the first time and loved the atmosphere. Captain Charlies in Juno for lunch is our favorite. We did not make it to Food Shack this year but it is great also.

Very different year. We also have never seen so many people driving 90+ MPH on I-75. The turnpike was too busy for as much of that.


----------



## jmhpsu93

GTLINZ said:


> We just got back from a week at MPB and had a great time (9th year in a row).
> 
> We always (except 2020) go in May and it was not nearly as laid back as normal. It was much harder to get a chair and was more crowded than usual. I hope this is an aberration as I like the more laid back May vibe- but I think people are so wanting to go somewhere after surviving 2020.
> 
> We tried Guanabanas restaurant in Jupiter for the first time and loved the atmosphere. Captain Charlies in Juno for lunch is our favorite. We did not make it to Food Shack this year but it is great also.
> 
> Very different year. We also have never seen so many people driving 90+ MPH on I-75. The turnpike was too busy for as much of that.


We're headed there in three days.    What is the overall chair situation?  Not so much the usual hoggers as that happens, but the volume of chairs?   When we were there in January it was tough to get a chair even with lower occupancy because of the social-distancing thing.  Is the pool bar open with seating at the bar or still just at the tables?


----------



## GTLINZ

There are not as many chairs as there used to be, which is the problem when you have a lot of people there. 

The pool bar is open but you cannot sit at it - it is still the walk up order line and a few extra tables on the perimeter - and they do have servers.

They are doing the fitness classes but there is a limit to 40 for aqua aerobics. You have to text the morning before to get signed up.

The gym still requires a mask and it is not good to excercise with a mask on so we did not use it - that was dissapointing.

Have a great time !


----------



## ReinoMOP

GTLINZ said:


> There are not as many chairs as there used to be, which is the problem when you have a lot of people there.
> 
> The pool bar is open but you cannot sit at it - it is still the walk up order line and a few extra tables on the perimeter - and they do have servers.
> 
> They are doing the fitness classes but there is a limit to 40 for aqua aerobics. You have to text the morning before to get signed up.
> 
> The gym still requires a mask and it is not good to excercise with a mask on so we did not use it - that was dissapointing.
> 
> Have a great time !


Dolphin pool has new chairs.  I think with the removal of the cabanas the chair access has improved at both pools


----------



## jmhpsu93

Update for Ocean Pointe...as of this morning, there are no masks required of guests anywhere at the resort.  Bar seating is available at On The Rocks.  Staff is still wearing masks and we are too when interacting with them indoors.  A few guests are wearing them outside.

96-97% occupancy according to our bartender.  We just got here a couple of hours ago...I'll post some more updates as the week goes.


----------



## gln60

jmhpsu93 said:


> Update for Ocean Pointe...as of this morning, there are no masks required of guests anywhere at the resort.  Bar seating is available at On The Rocks.  Staff is still wearing masks and we are too when interacting with them indoors.  A few guests are wearing them outside.
> 
> 96-97% occupancy according to our bartender.  We just got here a couple of hours ago...I'll post some more updates as the week goes.


we just returned yesterday from Oceana Palms..and will be staying at Ocean Pointe late October early November…Thanks for the update.


----------



## jmhpsu93

jmhpsu93 said:


> Update for Ocean Pointe...as of this morning, there are no masks required of guests anywhere at the resort.  Bar seating is available at On The Rocks.  Staff is still wearing masks and we are too when interacting with them indoors.  A few guests are wearing them outside.
> 
> 96-97% occupancy according to our bartender.  We just got here a couple of hours ago...I'll post some more updates as the week goes.


So an update...waited until Monday to account for the comings and goings.

First and foremost:  people are being very considerate of each other, some make wearers, some not, not a big deal either way.  Elevator protocol is whatever people are comfortable with.  It was nice to chat with the bartenders (Sara/Jennifer/Alex).  They're still wearing masks.  No restrictions in the gym though some machines are still closed.  For you Peloton cult members , there is one in each gym and both are open.

Chair hoarding doesn't seem too bad, though it's the end of May and not March, right?  If you're down there by 9 / 9:30 you'll be all set.  I can't believe people show up at 12:30 and wonder why they can't get lounge chairs.

I had to be the old man shouting at clouds last night, and called security to report really bad karioke singing on the balcony below us at about 10:45 after about a half hour of it.  Does security here even walk around the grounds at night, or just chill in the Sailfish buidling?  I was just surprised it went on that long.


----------



## PsuFrh

Thanks for your update. Nice to know it is a mostly good experience. Hoping there is some improvement by March. The loud noise (singing???) should be addressed by security. During the height of the season Security isn't very visible at night except when parking is a problem! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Luvtoride

Jmh, 
Thanks for the update. I was there in April and wearing a mask (enforced) while riding the Peloton was rough. I wonder if they ever were able to fix the seat of the Peloton bike in the Cobia fitness center. Using it while I was there, the seat kept sliding down while riding as the tightening lever was somehow stripped and unable to tighten it enough to hold. I reported it to maintenance twice and they were unable to fix it. 
Enjoy your stay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6scoops

gln60 said:


> we just returned yesterday from Oceana Palms..and will be staying at Ocean Pointe late October early November…Thanks for the update.


How was Oceana Palms?  Bar open, mask requirements?  Heading there first week of July, cant wait.  I miss that place.


----------



## gln60

6scoops said:


> How was Oceana Palms?  Bar open, mask requirements?  Heading there first week of July, cant wait.  I miss that place.


Neither my wife or i drink,but i did notice a few people had drinks around the pool...so the bar was definitely open...mask requirements were, when you were inside the resort you had to wear a mask...though towards the end of our stay i did notice a more people were going maskless inside...as far as outside,around the pool i would say 80 percent of people were not wearing a mask...we felt very very safe on the property...as far as the resort....Oceana Palms was beautiful...we had an 11th floor unit in the tower closest to the beach..the unit was facing the Amrit Tower next store but it appeared most of the work was going on inside..so it wasnt a problem at all..the weather was pretty good all week..temps in the low 80's...water was very very clear, but unfortunately, the wind was really strong all week...riptide warnings on the beach all week...plus the seaweed was piling up on the beach ...because of the nesting turtles and since its a private beach, they said they could not remove the seaweed...anyway...we loved Oceana Palms and the surrounding area...service and staff was very good...we took a ride over to Ocean Pointe one day and we really liked the vibe at Ocean Pointe, so we decided to cancel our week at the Aruba Surf Club for late October..early November...and we booked a 2BR 2BATH unit at Ocean Pointe....


----------



## 6scoops

*gln60, *

Thanks for your reply.  Sounds like you really enjoyed your stay and the resort and staff are still just as great as I remember!  I bet masking will be similar when we get there in July.  My family loves this beach trip every summer.


----------



## jmhpsu93

We checked out yesterday after a great beach week.  Sunny every single day.  The place was packed when we left.  They are still limiting capacity on the workout activities and some of the cardio equipment is blocked off.  @Luvtoride, the Peloton in the Cobia gym is fixed.  We're now at Cypress Harbour to brave the Universal crowds tomorrow.


----------



## Luvtoride

jmhpsu93 said:


> We checked out yesterday after a great beach week. Sunny every single day. The place was packed when we left. They are still limiting capacity on the workout activities and some of the cardio equipment is blocked off. @Luvtoride, the Peloton in the Cobia gym is fixed. We're now at Cypress Harbour to brave the Universal crowds tomorrow.



Thanks Jmh, have a great rest of your trip now that the “relaxing” part is over and went well! 
Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gln60

jmhpsu93 said:


> We checked out yesterday after a great beach week.  Sunny every single day.  The place was packed when we left.  They are still limiting capacity on the workout activities and some of the cardio equipment is blocked off.  @Luvtoride, the Peloton in the Cobia gym is fixed.  We're now at Cypress Harbour to brave the Universal crowds tomorrow.


Hi..glad you had a great time…..we will be at Ocean point in late October…early November…isn’t there a gym in the Pompano building?


----------



## Bunk

DW and I are spending  Sunday night (a week from Today) at Ocean Pointe.  Can you recommend a restaurant.  Not sure if there is a  good restaurant that we can walk to.  If not, we don't mind driving to one.  Thank you


----------



## PsuFrh

The nicest restaurant to walk to is Sailfish at the Marina. Good food and view of the inlet.


----------



## jwalk03

Luvtoride said:


> Thanks Jmh, have a great rest of your trip now that the “relaxing” part is over and went well!
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jmhpsu93 said:


> We checked out yesterday after a great beach week.  Sunny every single day.  The place was packed when we left.  They are still limiting capacity on the workout activities and some of the cardio equipment is blocked off.  @Luvtoride, the Peloton in the Cobia gym is fixed.  We're now at Cypress Harbour to brave the Universal crowds tomorrow.



That fix on the Peleton seat must not have lasted long because the seat keep sinking while I was riding, just checked out yesterday.  I kept trying to tighten the screw handle more, but its stripped or something and wouldn't tighten.


----------



## Luvtoride

Jwalk,
Sorry to hear. That’s too bad as it’s a great amenity that they have the bike there.
I guess if you don’t mind doing 30 minute jogging/ running rides it can work . 
I think they need to get Peloton there to fix it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quilter

Does anyone have the current number for ROFR?  I can’t find it on the chart in the other Sticky.

Oop... for 3 bd. OF


----------



## Quilter

Quilter said:


> Does anyone have the current number for ROFR?  I can’t find it on the chart in the other Sticky.
> 
> Oop... for 3 bd. OF



I figured it out and got my info.

However, if anyone has made it through a ROFR for 3 bdrm at OP in the past couple months I’d appreciate your input.


----------



## dioxide45

Quilter said:


> I figured it out and got my info.
> 
> However, if anyone has made it through a ROFR for 3 bdrm at OP in the past couple months I’d appreciate your input.


The last 3BR Plat Ocean Pointe reported on ROFR.net failed at $9K back in February.


----------



## tatmtr7

Wondering are you selling?


----------



## Quilter

tatmtr7 said:


> Wondering are you selling?



No


----------



## tatmtr7

Good as I hope to see you next winter!


----------



## Quilter

tatmtr7 said:


> Good as I hope to see you next winter!



That's very kind of you to say.   Reservations are booked 2/18-3/25


----------



## tatmtr7

We will be there!


----------



## sarizzi

Haven't been there in many years and don't remember too much about the beach.  We had spent all of our time at the pool with a young grandson.  Can we bring our own chairs and beach umbrella onto the beach.  I seem to remember that there was a privately run concession there last time.  We will be there end of September.  Thanks for any information.


----------



## PsuFrh

You can bring your own beach chairs & umbrella but there is a beach concession that rents daily/weekly/monthly.


----------



## enma

this is the company that rents beach chairs and umbrellas. We are heading there on Wednesday and Marriott sent this info https://www.beachservice.com/


----------



## jwalk03

We brought our own.  There is plenty of room for your own setup if you don't want to pay the daily rates to the beach concessionaire.


----------



## dioxide45

I found the daily rates for beach chair and umbrella rentals at Ocean Pointe to be ridiculous. IIRC it was something like $60 a day for two chairs and an umbrella.


----------



## jwalk03

dioxide45 said:


> I found the daily rates for beach chair and umbrella rentals at Ocean Pointe to be ridiculous. IIRC it was something like $60 a day for two chairs and an umbrella.



Exactly right!  Especially when they provide free chairs down the beach at the other Marriott Vacation Club!!  (They do charge for Umbrellas at Oceana Palms.)  Not sure why Ocean Pointe doesn't offer the same perk?


----------



## PsuFrh

jwalk03 said:


> Exactly right!  Especially when they provide free chairs down the beach at the other Marriott Vacation Club!!  (They do charge for Umbrellas at Oceana Palms.)  Not sure why Ocean Pointe doesn't offer the same perk?


You would think they would at least offer a discount for Ocean Pointe guests. It is a public beach, so I guess they can have their business there. Is Oceana Palms on a private beach? If so, maybe Marriott can control who's there and offer that perk.


----------



## Seaport104

dioxide45 said:


> I found the daily rates for beach chair and umbrella rentals at Ocean Pointe to be ridiculous. IIRC it was something like $60 a day for two chairs and an umbrella.



Completely agree !! But for those that are repeat visitors and/or those traveling with others in a group, they offer a discounted prepaid price of 

10 days = $350 ($35 per day) 2 year expiration
20 days = $500  ($25 per day) 5 year expiration
30 days = $600  ($20 per day) 5 year expiration or annual membership

I opted for the 10 day since we are coming back Thanksgiving. The next level up was tempting but was worried I would lose the voucher at some point and not sure if we're trying Marco for 2022 instead of the usual OP.


----------



## PsuFrh

Seaport104 said:


> Completely agree !! But for those that are repeat visitors and/or those traveling with others in a group, they offer a discounted prepaid price of
> 
> 10 days = $350 ($35 per day) 2 year expiration
> 20 days = $500  ($25 per day) 5 year expiration
> 30 days = $600  ($20 per day) 5 year expiration or annual membership
> 
> I opted for the 10 day since we are coming back Thanksgiving. The next level up was tempting but was worried I would lose the voucher at some point and not sure if we're trying Marco for 2022 instead of the usual OP.


Good to know. I didn't realize they would hold for more than the week or so of the current year.


----------



## dioxide45

Seaport104 said:


> Completely agree !! But for those that are repeat visitors and/or those traveling with others in a group, they offer a discounted prepaid price of
> 
> 10 days = $350 ($35 per day) 2 year expiration
> 20 days = $500  ($25 per day) 5 year expiration
> 30 days = $600  ($20 per day) 5 year expiration or annual membership
> 
> I opted for the 10 day since we are coming back Thanksgiving. The next level up was tempting but was worried I would lose the voucher at some point and not sure if we're trying Marco for 2022 instead of the usual OP.


Good to know and good for the repeat visitor. But for those just visiting one time or perhaps once every few years, it doesn't work all that well. I think they quoted me something like $60 a day for a single day rental.


----------



## Seaport104

dioxide45 said:


> Good to know and good for the repeat visitor. But for those just visiting one time or perhaps once every few years, it doesn't work all that well. I think they quoted me something like $60 a day for a single day rental.



Yes, you're correct. It is $60 a day for signle day rental. Forgot to mention that they do discount it if you pre-pay 3 or more days (but not as discounted as the packages I mentioned above).  Not 100% certain but I think it goes down to $45 or $50 a day if prepaying 5 days


----------



## gln60

dioxide45 said:


> Good to know and good for the repeat visitor. But for those just visiting one time or perhaps once every few years, it doesn't work all that well. I think they quoted me something like $60 a day for a single day rental.


IMHO $60 PER DAY IS PRICE GOUGING


----------



## dioxide45

gln60 said:


> IMHO ITS PRICE GOUGING


We have been to a lot of beaches, many with outside vendors, and Ocean Pointe is by far the most expensive. Up at Vistana Beach Club, two chairs and an umbrella are only $20!


----------



## Luvtoride

gln60, then do what our friends did...go buy cheap beach chairs and an umbrella at the beach shop by Johnny Longboats and leave them there when you're done.  Pay them forward as folks do with floats at the Surf Club.


----------



## gln60

Luvtoride said:


> gln60, then do what our friends did...go buy cheap beach chairs and an umbrella at the beach shop by Johnny Longboats and leave them there when you're done.  Pay them forward as folks do with floats at the Surf Club.


we will be at Ocean Point for 10 days late October..early November and I’m thinking of buying beach chairs that come with an umbrella that you can carry as a backpack,the chairs are not loungers but will due for a week,there is an online distributor that offers free shipping anywhere in the U.S..I’m going to check the cost of shipping them back home from OP before purchasing the chairs/umbrellas


----------



## Seaport104

dioxide45 said:


> We have been to a lot of beaches, many with outside vendors, and Ocean Pointe is by far the most expensive. Up at Vistana Beach Club, two chairs and an umbrella are only $20!



$20 for two chairs and umbrella- WOW!! I keep considering Vistana Beach Club instead of the usual Ocean Pointe, this definitely is a plus! 

As for personal experience, I have only rented beach chairs in BeachPlace and Marco Island (in front of Eagle's Nest an HGVC property). For Beachplace 3 years ago, I remember it was $60 back then and Ocean Pointe was less back then. For Marco about 6 years ago, it was comparable to OP at that point.


----------



## gln60

Seaport104 said:


> $20 for two chairs and umbrella- WOW!! I keep considering Vistana Beach Club instead of the usual Ocean Pointe, this definitely is a plus!
> 
> As for personal experience, I have only rented beach chairs in BeachPlace and Marco Island (in front of Eagle's Nest an HGVC property). For Beachplace 3 years ago, I remember it was $60 back then and Ocean Pointe was less back then. For Marco about 6 years ago, it was comparable to OP at that point.


Hi..we vacation at BPT every January since 2015 and never had to rent beach chairs from BPT…they were complimentary, there is definitely a company not affiliated with BPT that will rent loungers and umbrellas..I’m not sure of the exact price, but it wasn’t reasonable


----------



## Seaport104

gln60 said:


> Hi..we vacation at BPT every January since 2015 and never had to rent beach chairs from BPT…they were complimentary, there is definitely a company not affiliated with BPT that will rent loungers and umbrellas..I’m not sure of the exact price, but it wasn’t reasonable



I didn't know BPT provided beach chairs. That visit was the first (and last time) at BPT for me. I hated having to cross the street and the beach was a lot busier than OP and Marco Island. Glad that I tried it for the experience but not looking to go back. I don't remember the exact price that I paid for that one day, but I remember thinking OP was reasonable compared to BPT beach vendors!


----------



## dioxide45

Seaport104 said:


> I didn't know BPT provided beach chairs. That visit was the first (and last time) at BPT for me. I hated having to cross the street and the beach was a lot busier than OP and Marco Island. Glad that I tried it for the experience but not looking to go back. I don't remember the exact price that I paid for that one day, but I remember thinking OP was reasonable compared to BPT beach vendors!


I think they are just left behinds from prior guests.


----------



## Mlvnsmly

For years, I used my own Costco umbrellas and chairs.  Once we purchased at Oceana Palms, we went to just bringing our own umbrellas.  We've always struggled on windy days with the umbrellas.  If you get a really windy day, which isn't uncommon, you end up just dealing with the umbrella all day instead of relaxing.  Last year at Oceana Palms, umbrellas were free during the pool renovations.  It gave us a chance to try something new.  The commercial grade umbrellas were a night and day difference.  It made us not want to go back to doing it ourselves.  It was also previously a lot to lug everything to the beach (we have 2 small kids).  I'm at ocean Pointe now and we did a 7 day rental for 4 chairs, 2 tables, and 2 umbrellas.  It came out to $40 per day per set.  It's still a bit high IMO, but for us the convenience with the kids and all their stuff makes it worth it.


----------



## KarenP

I have to agree that the high price was worth it for us.  We rented for three days and the convenience and quality of the umbrellas and chairs really made a difference.


----------



## Vacation1

dioxide45 said:


> I think they are just left behinds from prior guests.


We have stayed at BeachPlace and complementary chairs have been provided. They are all the same type of chairs and are requested at the pool. You do have to request them. I believe they started providing the chairs when they did the pool renovation as a courtesy to guests since the pool was closed.


----------



## gln60

Vacation1 said:


> We have stayed at BeachPlace and complementary chairs have been provided. They are all the same type of chairs and are requested at the pool. You do have to request them. I believe they started providing the chairs when they did the pool renovation as a courtesy to guests since the pool was closed.


We have been going to BPT for years…the only time complementary beach chairs were not available was this past January…because of Covid.


----------



## sarizzi

Thank you for all the relies!  I feel that the charge for chairs and umbrellas is pricey.  Since we are driving there we will pack own.


----------



## enma

Here now.... chairs and umbrellas are expensive but they are nice. Padded lounge chairs.  I find those foldable chairs very uncomfortable. Told myself that if I cant afford the chairs and umbrellas for few days I need to stay home, lol. My whole point of this trip is to enjoy the beach and I spend 8+ hrs there each day so I want a comfy chair where I can nap


----------



## Mlvnsmly

enma said:


> Here now.... chairs and umbrellas are expensive but they are nice. Padded lounge chairs.  I find those foldable chairs very uncomfortable. Told myself that if I cant afford the chairs and umbrellas for few days I need to stay home, lol. My whole point of this trip is to enjoy the beach and I spend 8+ hrs there each day so I want a comfy chair where I can nap


We would've preferred the loungers with the cushions, but we'd rather be in front and they don't allow them up there, for whatever reason.


----------



## dougp26364

Mlvnsmly said:


> We would've preferred the loungers with the cushions, but we'd rather be in front and they don't allow them up there, for whatever reason.



They’re heavy enough to be difficult to move, but not heavy enough that the ocean won’t take them out to sea.


----------



## Mlvnsmly

dougp26364 said:


> They’re heavy enough to be difficult to move, but not heavy enough that the ocean won’t take them out to sea.


Vs. the wooden chairs, foot rests, and tables?


----------



## dougp26364

Mlvnsmly said:


> Vs. the wooden chairs, foot rests, and tables?


 I thought it was the heavy wooden loungers and cabanas you were talking about


----------



## Mlvnsmly

dougp26364 said:


> I thought it was the heavy wooden loungers and cabanas you were talking about


They have the folding wooden chairs in the front with mini tables and a small separate foot rest.  I should've asked why when I was there.


----------



## enma

The different types of lounge chairs. I personally prefer the ones with cushions even if not getting the front row.


----------



## jont

Luvtoride said:


> Hi all, glad I noticed this.  I wasn't on the Yahoo group but I do view here regularly.  I'm a long time Ocean Pointe owner with a 3 bedroom unit there.  I have probably stayed there more than any other MVC resort I own at. I live in NJ, where Governor Murphy just advised residents NOT to travel out of state due to Covid 19 concerns here.
> I hope we can all get back to traveling to our favorite resorts soon.  Stay well, all!
> Brian


Brian
just curious, are there any 3 bedroom ocean fronts in the Kingfish building? or are they all in the main 4 buildings? thx


----------



## dougp26364

jont said:


> Brian
> just curious, are there any 3 bedroom ocean fronts in the Kingfish building? or are they all in the main 4 buildings? thx



There are 3 bedrooms in Kingfish on the NE corner.

Here’s a photo album from our last December visit to Kingfish building 








						Marriott’s Ocean Pointe 12/2020 - dougp26364
					

3 bedroom ocean front Kingfish building




					dougp26364.smugmug.com


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

jont said:


> Brian
> just curious, are there any 3 bedroom ocean fronts in the Kingfish building? or are they all in the main 4 buildings? thx





Jont;  Ocean Pointe has Ocean Front three bedroom Villas in all of the five buildings.



.


----------



## jont

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Jont;  Ocean Pointe has Ocean Front three bedroom Villas in all of the five buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> .


thank you


----------



## Keeks

Hi all! New to the forum having recently taken over management of my parents' owner week at Ocean Pointe now that they're traveling a bit less (they own weeks at several Marriott resorts plus points, and are Chairman level). My family has been vacationing at Ocean Pointe since 2008 when we first joined my parents there for the week. They always requested Kingfish because of its panoramic views of the water and because the zero-entry pool made it ideal for our daughter, who was very young at the time. We also liked that it was more removed from the activity of the main campus, which made it a bit quieter. And we like snorkeling down around the sand pump. It was just the ideal family vacation spot, IMO, and Ocean Pointe/Kingfish/Palm Beach Shores became my favorite vacation destination. 

Having said that, we just returned from a week there - our first one as unofficial "owners." It was also the first time we'd been back since 2016 and we definitely noticed some differences from our past experiences there. At the risk of sounding like a pearl-clutching Karen, we just witnessed a lot of rude, obnoxious, boorish behavior throughout the week. People playing loud music around the pools, excessive littering around the property and on the beach (my daughter witnessed a guy in the ocean blatantly throw his empty beer can over his shoulder into the water ), loud and excessive profanity around the pool and on the beach, lots of drinking and drunken behavior at all hours of the day… stuff like that. Everything was basically loud and/or excessive. Plus, our neighbors would burn one down every time they stepped outside on their balcony. Which… look, I personally have no problem with weed, but I don't need to smell it over breakfast while Cheech and Chong wake n' bake next door. And it's a non-smoking property, so there's that.

Again, this is VERY different from our past experiences at Ocean Pointe, where obnoxious vacationers have always been the exception, not the rule. My husband and I were trying to figure out if it was a result of Covid - people being cooped up so long they go a little nuts when they finally get out, like an Amish rumspringa - or if it's a general societal shift. Or maybe it's just the property going into decline or under poor management. Whatever the case, I was just wondering if any other owners have noticed this or had a similar experience. Or did we just catch a bad week?

We plan to trade for points over the next few years to travel to some new places, but I think when we return to Florida, we may try Oceana Palms instead. We checked it out and liked what we saw.


----------



## Luvtoride

Keeks, that is a very detailed account and I don’t doubt that all of the things you reported happened during your stay.  We are long time owners at Ocean Pointe and weRE just there at the end of April.  We didn’t notice any of that type of behavior at that time but the difference may have been, a) less occupancy and b) we stayed by the “main campus” buildings which perhaps are a bit better monitored by Marriott “loss prevention” folks. Even on the beach by the main buildings things appeared to be calm and fine.
  We have never stayed at the Kingfish building.

That is certainly distressing if it’s a trend and an indication of a lack of management attention to the behavior of guests.  We are planning to go back in early October and will keep an eye out for how things are then.
BTW, Oceana Palms is very nice as well.


----------



## deniseh

Keeks said:


> Hi all! New to the forum having recently taken over management of my parents' owner week at Ocean Pointe now that they're traveling a bit less (they own weeks at several Marriott resorts plus points, and are Chairman level). My family has been vacationing at Ocean Pointe since 2008 when we first joined my parents there for the week. They always requested Kingfish because of its panoramic views of the water and because the zero-entry pool made it ideal for our daughter, who was very young at the time. We also liked that it was more removed from the activity of the main campus, which made it a bit quieter. And we like snorkeling down around the sand pump. It was just the ideal family vacation spot, IMO, and Ocean Pointe/Kingfish/Palm Beach Shores became my favorite vacation destination.
> 
> Having said that, we just returned from a week there - our first one as unofficial "owners." It was also the first time we'd been back since 2016 and we definitely noticed some differences from our past experiences there. At the risk of sounding like a pearl-clutching Karen, we just witnessed a lot of rude, obnoxious, boorish behavior throughout the week. People playing loud music around the pools, excessive littering around the property and on the beach (my daughter witnessed a guy in the ocean blatantly throw his empty beer can over his shoulder into the water ), loud and excessive profanity around the pool and on the beach, lots of drinking and drunken behavior at all hours of the day… stuff like that. Everything was basically loud and/or excessive. Plus, our neighbors would burn one down every time they stepped outside on their balcony. Which… look, I personally have no problem with weed, but I don't need to smell it over breakfast while Cheech and Chong wake n' bake next door. And it's a non-smoking property, so there's that.
> 
> Again, this is VERY different from our past experiences at Ocean Pointe, where obnoxious vacationers have always been the exception, not the rule. My husband and I were trying to figure out if it was a result of Covid - people being cooped up so long they go a little nuts when they finally get out, like an Amish rumspringa - or if it's a general societal shift. Or maybe it's just the property going into decline or under poor management. Whatever the case, I was just wondering if any other owners have noticed this or had a similar experience. Or did we just catch a bad week?
> 
> We plan to trade for points over the next few years to travel to some new places, but I think when we return to Florida, we may try Oceana Palms instead. We checked it out and liked what we saw.


 We just returned from a week at Ocean Pointe.  We stayed in Pompano and other than our neighbors being quite loud with talking a few times(sounded like a young adult) so my guess is just someone not very aware or respectful. It was during the day so not a big problem.  We did come down to the pool at Kingfish a few days because we found it quieter there and the pool was cooler and water clearer.  I noticed a few times that people left a empty beer can or something like that but overall we didn't experience what you did. 

  I do think there are a lot of people who did find the past 18 months very stressful for many different reasons so I am hoping like you that was a factor.  I hate to think that our society is declining in terms of general respect and care for property and our environment but I do think that is a factor as well.  

  I felt like the management and property are well maintained although I noticed a bit of decline in their staff acknowledging guests.  In the past I have always been impressed with MVC resorts and how whenever you would encounter an employee they would greet you. This time it seemed like that was not happening as often.  No big deal, I just noticed it.  But both my husband and I have found in our jobs where we supervise employees we have had to tolerate behaviors from employees that we never would have in the past.  We just have too hard of a time hiring employees to take a chance in losing employees so we put up with some stuff we would have addressed in the past. 

  Sorry to hear about your neighbors smoking on the balcony.  That would upset me.  I would have called the front desk about that.


----------



## Keeks

deniseh said:


> We just returned from a week at Ocean Pointe.  We stayed in Pompano and other than our neighbors being quite loud with talking a few times(sounded like a young adult) so my guess is just someone not very aware or respectful. It was during the day so not a big problem.  We did come down to the pool at Kingfish a few days because we found it quieter there and the pool was cooler and water clearer.  I noticed a few times that people left a empty beer can or something like that but overall we didn't experience what you did.
> 
> I do think there are a lot of people who did find the past 18 months very stressful for many different reasons so I am hoping like you that was a factor.  I hate to think that our society is declining in terms of general respect and care for property and our environment but I do think that is a factor as well.
> 
> I felt like the management and property are well maintained although I noticed a bit of decline in their staff acknowledging guests.  In the past I have always been impressed with MVC resorts and how whenever you would encounter an employee they would greet you. This time it seemed like that was not happening as often.  No big deal, I just noticed it.  But both my husband and I have found in our jobs where we supervise employees we have had to tolerate behaviors from employees that we never would have in the past.  We just have too hard of a time hiring employees to take a chance in losing employees so we put up with some stuff we would have addressed in the past.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your neighbors smoking on the balcony.  That would upset me.  I would have called the front desk about that.



I also noticed a decline in customer service from years past, but like you, it was just an observation. My dad did tell me that general management has changed several times in the past few years alone, so maybe that's a factor. 

And yes, in many cases it seemed like people just weren't very aware of their surroundings or respectful of other guests. But a little bit of that here and there added up to a lot over the course of the week to the point that it seemed to become the "norm." Whereas I just feel like if everyone does their part to maintain basic awareness and respect, then it makes for a much more enjoyable vacation for all. But that's just me - I personally just enjoy a more low-key vacation overall. 

I did call security re: the smoking. Twice, actually. But they didn't catch them in the act and couldn't prove anything, so it continued. I did come across the manager walking around the property one day and mentioned it to him, and he said he'd look into it - and it did seem to stop after that, so that was positive. He also indicated that bad behavior in general had been somewhat of a problem recently - he alluded to a "rough summer" - so maybe it really is a Covid thing. Or maybe they've had an influx of Encore guests and other non-owners, resulting in a different clientele than usual. 

Anyway, thanks for your response - it sounds like you did experience some of the same things we did, unfortunately. It didn't ruin our vacation by any means, but it definitely detracted from it, especially given how much we pay in maintenance fees to own there.


----------



## ReinoMOP

Keeks said:


> Hi all! New to the forum having recently taken over management of my parents' owner week at Ocean Pointe now that they're traveling a bit less (they own weeks at several Marriott resorts plus points, and are Chairman level). My family has been vacationing at Ocean Pointe since 2008 when we first joined my parents there for the week. They always requested Kingfish because of its panoramic views of the water and because the zero-entry pool made it ideal for our daughter, who was very young at the time. We also liked that it was more removed from the activity of the main campus, which made it a bit quieter. And we like snorkeling down around the sand pump. It was just the ideal family vacation spot, IMO, and Ocean Pointe/Kingfish/Palm Beach Shores became my favorite vacation destination.
> 
> Having said that, we just returned from a week there - our first one as unofficial "owners." It was also the first time we'd been back since 2016 and we definitely noticed some differences from our past experiences there. At the risk of sounding like a pearl-clutching Karen, we just witnessed a lot of rude, obnoxious, boorish behavior throughout the week. People playing loud music around the pools, excessive littering around the property and on the beach (my daughter witnessed a guy in the ocean blatantly throw his empty beer can over his shoulder into the water ), loud and excessive profanity around the pool and on the beach, lots of drinking and drunken behavior at all hours of the day… stuff like that. Everything was basically loud and/or excessive. Plus, our neighbors would burn one down every time they stepped outside on their balcony. Which… look, I personally have no problem with weed, but I don't need to smell it over breakfast while Cheech and Chong wake n' bake next door. And it's a non-smoking property, so there's that.
> 
> Again, this is VERY different from our past experiences at Ocean Pointe, where obnoxious vacationers have always been the exception, not the rule. My husband and I were trying to figure out if it was a result of Covid - people being cooped up so long they go a little nuts when they finally get out, like an Amish rumspringa - or if it's a general societal shift. Or maybe it's just the property going into decline or under poor management. Whatever the case, I was just wondering if any other owners have noticed this or had a similar experience. Or did we just catch a bad week?
> 
> We plan to trade for points over the next few years to travel to some new places, but I think when we return to Florida, we may try Oceana Palms instead. We checked it out and liked what we saw.




Very interesting.  We spend the month of May at OP for the past 20 years and this past May was just as you described.  It’s not the pandemic or a societal thing, it’s because anyone who wants to vacation in Florida can stay at the Marriott.  There are few owners at OP during the summer months so the winter months don’t have this problem.  I blame it on the points program.  Any Tom, Dick or Harry can spend time during the summer months at OP because of the vacancies and they don’t care about the place or any rules.  I called the front desk 2 or 3 times during our stay because of loud cursing, smoking in the hot tub etc.  I believe we met 4 owners during our entire stay.  So, my response is, no, you didn’t catch a bad week.  My guess is it happens every week May through August but management wants/need to fill rooms


----------



## Keeks

ReinoMOP said:


> Very interesting.  We spend the month of May at OP for the past 20 years and this past May was just as you described.  It’s not the pandemic or a societal thing, it’s because anyone who wants to vacation in Florida can stay at the Marriott.  There are few owners at OP during the summer months so the winter months don’t have this problem.  I blame it on the points program.  Any Tom, Dick or Harry can spend time during the summer months at OP because of the vacancies and they don’t care about the place or any rules.  I called the front desk 2 or 3 times during our stay because of loud cursing, smoking in the hot tub etc.  I believe we met 4 owners during our entire stay.  So, my response is, no, you didn’t catch a bad week.  My guess is it happens every week May through August but management wants/need to fill rooms



That is very interesting. But not entirely surprising - the manager I spoke to alluded to as much. And my husband and I commented several times how few guests seemed to be owners (or at least seemed to act like owners). Also, we chatted with a sales rep at Oceana Palms who was nice enough to give us a tour of the model unit there, and he said Marriott is considering doing away with the presentation rewards because so many people are abusing the system. I'd be in favor of that, and that's having taken advantage of several presentation and Encore packages in the past. 

Anyway, I'm sorry to hear that your stay was plagued by several of the same issues as ours. Lesson learned, I guess - no more summer stays at Ocean Pointe, at least until Marriott reconsiders the system. We really liked Oceana Palms - even our daughter, who's 11 (almost 12). She thought the activities schedule for kids looked more fun and diverse than the one at Ocean Pointe - which is ironic because Ocean Pointe is supposed to be the more kid-friendly resort. My husband and I were likewise more impressed with the adult-oriented activities schedule at Oceana; the activities at Ocean Pointe during our stay were lacking. We figured it was due to Covid until we saw the Oceana schedule - so apparently it's just a difference in activities directors. We also liked the beach better at Oceana and the fact that the chairs were complimentary. (I saw the earlier discussion about the chairs at Ocean Pointe and agree they're a ripoff. We ended up buying two cheap chairs at Wings and just leaving them behind when we left.)

I just really do love the inlet views at Ocean Pointe/Kingfish. That's one thing I think I'd miss at Oceana.


----------



## Luvtoride

Keeks said:


> Also, we chatted with a sales rep at Oceana Palms who was nice enough to give us a tour of the model unit there, and he said Marriott is considering doing away with the presentation rewards because so many people are abusing the system.


I find that statement hard to believe!  They would have no prospects to sell to if they did away with rewards/ gifts for attending.
I think the biggest abusers are probably us owners who attend with no intention of buying anything else directly from Marriott (right Tuggers?).

Maybe MVC should be more selective as to whom they recruit to attend and scale the rewards appropriately.   Not just an issue at Ocean Pointe but at all MVC properties.


----------



## Keeks

Luvtoride said:


> I think the biggest abusers are probably us owners who attend with no intention of buying anything else directly from Marriott (right Tuggers?).



Ha! I can agree with that - guilty here. But that's what he said. I can't see them doing away with it entirely, but I agree with your thoughts on modifying the recruitment and/or awards criteria.


----------



## PsuFrh

Maybe the people coming to OP in the off peak seasons are there on points and not owners. I think there is less of a feeling of it being "their" property when they are not owners at OP. In any case, management should be taking steps to improve the atmosphere year round.


----------



## deniseh

Keeks said:


> I also noticed a decline in customer service from years past, but like you, it was just an observation. My dad did tell me that general management has changed several times in the past few years alone, so maybe that's a factor.
> 
> And yes, in many cases it seemed like people just weren't very aware of their surroundings or respectful of other guests. But a little bit of that here and there added up to a lot over the course of the week to the point that it seemed to become the "norm." Whereas I just feel like if everyone does their part to maintain basic awareness and respect, then it makes for a much more enjoyable vacation for all. But that's just me - I personally just enjoy a more low-key vacation overall.
> 
> I did call security re: the smoking. Twice, actually. But they didn't catch them in the act and couldn't prove anything, so it continued. I did come across the manager walking around the property one day and mentioned it to him, and he said he'd look into it - and it did seem to stop after that, so that was positive. He also indicated that bad behavior in general had been somewhat of a problem recently - he alluded to a "rough summer" - so maybe it really is a Covid thing. Or maybe they've had an influx of Encore guests and other non-owners, resulting in a different clientele than usual.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your response - it sounds like you did experience some of the same things we did, unfortunately. It didn't ruin our vacation by any means, but it definitely detracted from it, especially given how much we pay in maintenance fees to own there.


I agree, and like you we didn't let it ruin our vacation. I am glad that it didn't for you either.  But understand your concerns. We did go to the owners group that met on Tuesday morning where all the managers were introduced.  It seems as though they do have a good group of managers.  I am sure their jobs are not easy.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Hello @Keeks and welcome to the forum.  While not an owner at OP per se, we've stayed there several times over the past three years through Florida Club, DC points, and exchanges, and we treat it like we are owners and are treated as such  by the staff.  I've noticed the MJ smoking problems a little and it's tough to figure out where it's coming from sometimes.  Last time we were there in late May we had to call down because a bachelorette party was rocking a room below us at about 10:30 at night (and while I'm fine with Ke$ha's music, their karaoke version of it left something to be desired...   )  Loss prevention came quickly and they stopped without a fuss.

I've also noticed a degradation in behavior in guests over the 3+ years we've been in the Marriott system, and not just at OP.  It's probably a mix of the increase in entitlement culture, normalization of boorish behavior, and COVID frustration, plus maybe a little bit of inventory dumping to get heads in beds.  Marriott also doesn't outline the terms of stay when you check in (like service animals only - there's a long thread around here somewhere if you want to go down that rabbit hole - reminders about the no smoking policy, noise restrictions, etc.).  It's like they're so worried about offending somebody they don't enforce anything.


----------



## Seaport104

enma said:


> The different types of lounge chairs. I personally prefer the ones with cushions even if not getting the front row.



Before they were using the white strap loungers, the wooden ones they now use exclusively for the front row now had cushions before and were super comfortable. I tried both last month and while I love a front row placement, the lack of cushions on the wooden ones was not worth it. I opted for 2nd row with cushions for the rest of the week


----------



## jimg20s

Visited Ocean Pointe in March.  Went to a timeshare presentation at Oceana Palms while there.  Now I have tried to trade my suite in Aruba for a week in November (4-20th) thru Interval International at either resort.  So far no luck.  I'm wondering if any of you who own float weeks< rather than points, are finding it more difficult to have a swap approved now that Marriott owns Interval International.  I'm concerned that they would rather you buy points from them, as opposed to making a successful trade. 
I'd love to hear from anyone who has had a similar experience, or from anyone who deposited one of those weeks into Interval International.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## wanlord1

We just booked Oceana Palms on points for Nov 28. Looking for a 7 day stay using points we only had two dates to choose from so I think its a very popular time, it's an attractive location because everybody on the east coast can drive and not have to fly. It's also a great property. Everybody's trying to use all their points before they expire. It's hard everywhere. We also tried to use a week we had in interval without luck. We did book Grande Ocean in Hilton Head for the end of March using Interval on our first try.


----------



## jimg20s

wanlord1 said:


> We just booked Oceana Palms on points for Nov 28. Looking for a 7 day stay using points we only had two dates to choose from so I think its a very popular time, it's an attractive location because everybody on the east coast can drive and not have to fly. It's also a great property. Everybody's trying to use all their points before they expire. It's hard everywhere. We also tried to use a week we had in interval without luck. We did book Grande Ocean in Hilton Head for the end of March using Interval on our first try.


Interesting to know...thanks


----------



## mikmill

Hello Fellow OP owners!!! I just received my ballot for the upcoming election of the board of directors and I am asking for your vote! I will *protect your investment* by keeping our dues under control while maintaining the quality of the resort that you expect. You should or soon will receive a letter from MVCI with a control number, when you do go to proxyvoting.com/MVCI and vote... for Michael Millner! Thx!


----------



## bobparm

mikmill said:


> Hello Fellow OP owners!!! I just received my ballot for the upcoming election of the board of directors and I am asking for your vote! I will *protect your investment* by keeping our dues under control while maintaining the quality of the resort that you expect. You should or soon will receive a letter from MVCI with a control number, when you do go to proxyvoting.com/MVCI and vote... for Michael Millner! Thx!


----------



## Superchief

I received an email yesterday with the currently proposed maintenance fees for next year, although the reserve fee will likely change after the votes are counted. Even without a reserve increase, management is proposing a 5-10% increase. This includes a new line item of $57 for operating capital. I've never seen this item on any of my MVC timeshares. Andy Mitchell was the GM at Oceana Palms for a few years and our MF's increased more than my others. He tends to like adding amenities that look good and raise ratings by guests, but many really weren't needed and didn't justify the cost. I hope owners contact board members and other owner to express their concerns regarding these increases.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Superchief said:


> I received an email yesterday with the currently proposed maintenance fees for next year, although the reserve fee will likely change after the votes are counted. Even without a reserve increase, management is proposing a 5-10% increase. This includes a new line item of $57 for operating capital. I've never seen this item on any of my MVC timeshares. Andy Mitchell was the GM at Oceana Palms for a few years and our MF's increased more than my others. He tends to like adding amenities that look good and raise ratings by guests, but many really weren't needed and didn't justify the cost. I hope owners contact board members and other owner to express their concerns regarding these increases.




The annual meeting will be held early next month.  I am hoping that anyone who can attend will attend and voice your opinions.

Hopefully someone will post the exact date, time and location.  Traditionally it is held at the PGA Marriott.......




.


----------



## dioxide45

Superchief said:


> I received an email yesterday with the currently proposed maintenance fees for next year, although the reserve fee will likely change after the votes are counted. Even without a reserve increase, management is proposing a 5-10% increase. This includes a new line item of $57 for operating capital. I've never seen this item on any of my MVC timeshares. Andy Mitchell was the GM at Oceana Palms for a few years and our MF's increased more than my others. He tends to like adding amenities that look good and raise ratings by guests, but many really weren't needed and didn't justify the cost. I hope owners contact board members and other owner to express their concerns regarding these increases.


Grande Vista and our Sheraton Vistana Villages budgets have that new Operating Capital line item. It is over $100 for a 2BR week at MGV. Isn't it also on the Royal Palms budget?


----------



## Superchief

dioxide45 said:


> Grande Vista and our Sheraton Vistana Villages budgets have that new Operating Capital line item. It is over $100 for a 2BR week at MGV. Isn't it also on the Royal Palms budget?


I didn't notice it but will check it when I receive the final budget. Royal Palms has 3 separate sections, so I will have to check all three. I don't recall Mountainside having it and I would have noticed an additional large item.


----------



## tatmtr7

Any news from the OP owners meeting?


----------



## Quilter

Luvtoride said:


> I find that statement hard to believe!  They would have no prospects to sell to if they did away with rewards/ gifts for attending.
> I think the biggest abusers are probably us owners who attend with no intention of buying anything else directly from Marriott (right Tuggers?).
> 
> Maybe MVC should be more selective as to whom they recruit to attend and scale the rewards appropriately.   Not just an issue at Ocean Pointe but at all MVC properties.




I wouldn't call the owners who attend sales presentations abusers.   This is based on a comment we got from a sales person at SurfWatch.   We wanted to see the property without a sales presentation so scheduled a "look-around" with a sales rep.   While driving us around in a golf cart I told him how annoying it was to be pestered by multiple calls wanting us to do a presentation.   I asked why would they call when they can see we already owned 7 weeks and already had more than we needed.

His reply was that the best buyers were owners.


----------



## dioxide45

Quilter said:


> His reply was that the best buyers were owners.


Very true. The person most likely to buy from you is the one that already bought from you before. When they first rolled out DC, almost all the buyers of new points were current owners. Upselling points to "book a better view". To this day, something like 50%+ of buyers are existing owners.


----------



## Quilter

This message recently came from a Board member:

Finance Committee, Board, and Annual meetings in mid-November.

Due to a variety of issues (mostly delivery of materials), the Dolphin refurb has been postponed until next fall and will occur along with the Cobia refurb. Needless to say, this creates multiple challenges for the staff. Sadly, the postponement was unavoidable.

OP is attempting to get back to some normal activities starting in 2022, however that could change at any moment as the COVID situation seems to change almost daily. Please be patient and kind to the staff. They are doing their best.

As you might expect, the cost of running the resort is continually increasing as (most likely) are your expenses at home. The majority of our expenses cannot be controlled -- insurance, water, sewers, electricity etc...plus we have a 22+-year-old waterfront property which is constantly affected by the wind among other things. The Board does its best to keep expenses under control, but increases are inevitable in some areas. For example, the sectional sofa we put in Sailfish now costs more for future refurbs as does the cost of installing it. Maintaining a quality resort is costly......period.

We have a new Board member, Rick Padhima, from Texas so now we have Board members from NY, Pennsylvania, Illinois, Wisconsin, and Texas.

The Board met on 11/18 and selected the officers for the year -- John Parker, VP; Marty Kanter, Treasurer; Mark Holzhauer, Secretary; Rick Padinha, Director; and Julie Parmegiani, President. Bob Tangorre will continue on the Finance Committee as the owner representative along with Rick and chairman Marty.


----------



## dioxide45

We are at Ocean Pointe right now. We are in Dolphin. NOt much wrong with a villa that was due for refurb this year. It does look like they are refinishing the balcony floor. Not sure if it is all buildings, or just this one. The floor coating has all been scraped off and all we have is bare concrete.


----------



## PsuFrh

Quilter said:


> This message recently came from a Board member:
> 
> Finance Committee, Board, and Annual meetings in mid-November.
> 
> Due to a variety of issues (mostly delivery of materials), the Dolphin refurb has been postponed until next fall and will occur along with the Cobia refurb. Needless to say, this creates multiple challenges for the staff. Sadly, the postponement was unavoidable.
> 
> OP is attempting to get back to some normal activities starting in 2022, however that could change at any moment as the COVID situation seems to change almost daily. Please be patient and kind to the staff. They are doing their best.
> 
> As you might expect, the cost of running the resort is continually increasing as (most likely) are your expenses at home. The majority of our expenses cannot be controlled -- insurance, water, sewers, electricity etc...plus we have a 22+-year-old waterfront property which is constantly affected by the wind among other things. The Board does its best to keep expenses under control, but increases are inevitable in some areas. For example, the sectional sofa we put in Sailfish now costs more for future refurbs as does the cost of installing it. Maintaining a quality resort is costly......period.
> 
> We have a new Board member, Rick Padhima, from Texas so now we have Board members from NY, Pennsylvania, Illinois, Wisconsin, and Texas.
> 
> The Board met on 11/18 and selected the officers for the year -- John Parker, VP; Marty Kanter, Treasurer; Mark Holzhauer, Secretary; Rick Padinha, Director; and Julie Parmegiani, President. Bob Tangorre will continue on the Finance Committee as the owner representative along with Rick and chairman Marty.


Thank you for this update. Very helpful.


----------



## Bunk

We checked in last night and are staying in an oceanfront studio at Kingfish.  Very happy with the location.  We like the activity by the inlet.  And even though the buildings are facing east, when we  turned the corner by the inlet we got to experience a nice sunset last night.

Here are a few initial observations:

Wish we had overhead lighting.  Even though we have three lamps, it is somewhat dark by the table next to the sliding glass door.
Having problems finding plugs that are secure enough to charge our cell phones & computers.  When we stick a cube into the lamps so we can charge our cell phones and lap tops, we've notice that it doesn't always hold the charge.
DW finds bathroom lighting too dark for makeup.  
Sliding glass door has to be lubricated.  It sticks when we open and close it.
These observations are really nitpicks and not problems.  We really enjoy this place.  Especially since the sun has come out as I'm typing, which allows me to sneak in another photo

Now for your help.   I'm meeting my cousin for late lunch/early dinner on Wednesday.  He'd like to eat outdoors.  Not looking to travel far since he's driving up from Delray Beach.   Please give me your suggestions.  
I was thinking about Sailfish Marina and 3800 Ocean

Also appreciate any other restaurant recommendations.  We ate at Mulligan's last night.  We enjoy walking and not driving to & from dinner. The meals (mahi & shrimp) were very good.  

I had planned on going bike riding & kayaking & perhaps  a little snorkeling.  But due to health problems, I've been told to avoid activity more strenuous than walking until further test results come back.  Right now we're thinking about Arthur Marshall Wildlife Refuge, Manatee Lagoon, Mounts Botanical Garden, Flamingo Gardens (when we arrive back to FLL), concert at Kreavis and Florida Panther's hockey game.  The good thing about Florida being so flat is we can walk almost anywhere.  Please let us have of your recommendations.





Thanks.


----------



## Luvtoride

Bunk, thanks for your report and suggestions/ observations.  We were there last month and enjoyed our stay in the refurbished Sailfish building.  

As for restaurant recommendations, I would avoid 3800 Ocean at the Marriott.  We went there for brunch and it was terrible.  Understaffed, poor management, outdoor area wasn't open.  
Sailfish would be better if want to stay local on Singer Island.  
If you don't mind driving to Palm Beach Gardens, we really enjoyed The Cooper at PGA Commons on PGA Blvd.  
Hope you have a great visit and enjoy a Panthers game!!


----------



## jmhpsu93

I think you'll do just fine at Sailfish.  Nice place and you'll get a sunset if you go early enough.

ETA after seeing Brian's response...I agree with not going to 3800 because of staffing issues Marriott Intl. seems to be having across the board.  The service was terrible at the Marriott HHI resort, too, and only marginally better at the Mayflower recently.  We went to 3800 last summer during the height of COVID and the food was meh as well.


----------



## dioxide45

Bunk said:


> Here are a few initial observations:
> 
> Wish we had overhead lighting. Even though we have three lamps, it is somewhat dark by the table next to the sliding glass door.
> Having problems finding plugs that are secure enough to charge our cell phones & computers. When we stick a cube into the lamps so we can charge our cell phones and lap tops, we've notice that it doesn't always hold the charge.
> DW finds bathroom lighting too dark for makeup.
> Sliding glass door has to be lubricated. It sticks when we open and close it.


We are at Ocean Pointe now too in a studio in Dolphin and I do agree with these assessments. We find that many outlets in timeshares are very loose. I don't know what it is. perhaps from years of being used all the time, but we have had times that plugs fall out of the outlet. It is nice to have one exposed on the bedside lamps. We do mostly drive to timeshare stays for several weeks at a time, so we tend to have a lot of stuff. There isn't a lot of storage to get things out of the way. Also not a lot of flat spaces to sit things. I have to charge plenty of things and there really isn't an ideal place to plug in cameras and such to charge. It would also be nice if there was a light on the ceiling fan.


----------



## Bunk

Went to Panthers game yesterday.  First game for our DGD, who just turned 6.  Perfect game for her. It was kids day.  National Anthem was sung by 7 year old.  Lots of pictures of kids on the  overhead screen.  The sight  lines were good, parking was easy  and the arena is fairly small.  Game went into OT and ended in a shootout.  The arena was pretty cold and it was nice to be able to go outside and catch some sun during the two intermissions.


----------



## Bunk

We spent a very enjoyable week at Kingfish.  Enjoyed meals at Sailfish Marina.  The West Palm Food Tour is worth doing.  We're glad we went to a Mozart concert at Krevis and visited Mounts Botanical Garden.  It was fun to visit Manatee Lagoon.  Make sure you go on a sunny day for visibility and pictures.  There was only one manatee hanging around when we were there.  Apparently there are a lot more in January and February.  Also saw lots of  barracuda and rays. Loggerhead in June Beach is under renovation, but we were glad to stop by on the way to Jupiter.

It's nice to walk around Clematic Street in West Palm.  Lots of restaurants to choose from.  Sandy, the Christmas Tree made of sand on Flagler Drive is lit up at night.  Go to the Ben (Marriott Autograph Collection) to enjoy the view from the rooftop bar.   

We walked around Oceana Palms and were happy to have spend a week at Ocean Pointe instead of Oceana Palms.


----------



## dioxide45

Bunk said:


> We spent a very enjoyable week at Kingfish.  Enjoyed meals at Sailfish Marina.  The West Palm Food Tour is worth doing.  We're glad we went to a Mozart concert at Krevis and visited Mounts Botanical Garden.  It was fun to visit Manatee Lagoon.  Make sure you go on a sunny day for visibility and pictures.  There was only one manatee hanging around when we were there.  Apparently there are a lot more in January and February.  Also saw lots of  barracuda and rays. Loggerhead in June Beach is under renovation, but we were glad to stop by on the way to Jupiter.
> 
> It's nice to walk around Clematic Street in West Palm.  Lots of restaurants to choose from.  Sandy, the Christmas Tree made of sand on Flagler Drive is lit up at night.  Go to the Ben (Marriott Autograph Collection) to enjoy the view from the rooftop bar.
> 
> We walked around Oceana Palms and were happy to have spend a week at Ocean Pointe instead of Oceana Palms.


It was nice to meet you at Ocean Pointe. Were you the ones that won the free food tour at the Welcome Reception?


----------



## Bunk

dioxide45 said:


> It was nice to meet you at Ocean Pointe. Were you the ones that won the free food tour at the Welcome Reception?



Thank you.  It was nice to meet you too.  

We saw a notice about the welcome meeting in the elevator and signed up for the meeting via text early that morning.  DW won the free food tour.  It was  BOGO.  The tour is worth doing.  The restaurants are very good and varied.  We were full at the end of the tour.  We learned a lot about West Palm.  Kelly, the guide, gave us good tips about things to do and restaurants to go to.


----------



## GTLINZ

Bunk said:


> Now for your help.   I'm meeting my cousin for late lunch/early dinner on Wednesday.  He'd like to eat outdoors.  Not looking to travel far since he's driving up from Delray Beach.   Please give me your suggestions.
> I was thinking about Sailfish Marina and 3800 Ocean
> 
> Also appreciate any other restaurant recommendations.  We ate at Mulligan's last night.  We enjoy walking and not driving to & from dinner. The meals (mahi & shrimp) were very good.



We have been going to OP every year since 2013 and just love the place. A few years ago we started going to Jupiter - it is a bit of a drive but worth it. There is a restaurant named UTiki that is outdoors and on the inlet and also you can book a $10 boat tour which is fun. And we discovered Guanabanas last year and it is a new favorite - very eclectic and outdoors and on the water also.

For a shorter drive, Captain Charlies is our favorite. Where the locals eat and we prefer to go for lunch.

But for a one time meeting - Guanabanas would be my choice - and go early !

Not a food suggestion but the Turtle rescue center in Juno is an annual trip we enjoy.


----------



## Bunk

GTLINZ said:


> We have been going to OP every year since 2013 and just love the place. A few years ago we started going to Jupiter - it is a bit of a drive but worth it. There is a restaurant named UTiki that is outdoors and also you can book a $10 boat tour which is fun. And we discovered Guanabanas last year and it is a new favorite - very eclectic and outdoors and on the water also.
> 
> For a shorter drive, Captain Charlies is our favorite. Where the locals eat and we prefer to go for lunch.
> 
> But for a one time meeting - Guanabanas would be my choice - and go early !
> 
> Not a food suggestion but the Turtle rescue center in Juno is an annual trip we enjoy.




Thanks for the info. 

My cousin and I and our spouses met for lunch at Sailfish Marina.  Ate outdoors and enjoyed it very much.

DW & I  visited Loggerhead Marinelife Center in Juno. Lots of renovation going on. There were 5 turtles in the pools that we were able to observe.  DW liked the gift shop.
Then we drove to Jupiter for a nice outdoor meal  on the inlet during sunset.  We picked Lucky Shuck because we were seated right away.  We were very happy with the meal.


----------



## LMOR

What are club dues? I do not recall this charge in prior years. This charge appears on the owners fees and dues page in my account on the vacation club website.


----------



## bazzap

The annual Club Dues are only for “enrolled” weeks owners (and DC points owners) and for them they have always been there.
They include Interval membership.


----------



## dougp26364

LMOR said:


> What are club dues? I do not recall this charge in prior years. This charge appears on the owners fees and dues page in my account on the vacation club website.



Are you talking about the Florida Club dues? If so they’ve always been there. We’ve owned at Ocean Pointe since 2001 and have always been aware of its presence.


----------



## dougp26364

bazzap said:


> The annual Club Dues are only for “enrolled” weeks owners (and DC points owners) and for them they have always been there.
> They include Interval membership.



That fee was billed separately by the Destinations Club program and not as part of the Ocean Pointe MF when we were strictly enrolled owners. Dues for the DC program are also due mid December before Ocean Pointe MF are due.


----------



## dougp26364

jimg20s said:


> Visited Ocean Pointe in March.  Went to a timeshare presentation at Oceana Palms while there.  Now I have tried to trade my suite in Aruba for a week in November (4-20th) thru Interval International at either resort.  So far no luck.  I'm wondering if any of you who own float weeks< rather than points, are finding it more difficult to have a swap approved now that Marriott owns Interval International.  I'm concerned that they would rather you buy points from them, as opposed to making a successful trade.
> I'd love to hear from anyone who has had a similar experience, or from anyone who deposited one of those weeks into Interval International.
> Thanks,
> Jim



We’ve owned, and have been staying, at Ocean Pointe since 2001. Marriott badly missed the mark when they lined out their seasons at this resort. As silver season owners we’ve benefited from this because November and the first 2 weeks of December are included in silver season. November and December are very popular times in this area for these timeshares. We looked at Oceana Palms to purchase pre-construction, but MVC had corrected their seasons mistake and the cost of a week was far to high for my liking.

Since the DC, we have seen it become more difficult to get the check in date we wanted, but not necessarily the week. Ocean Pointe has traditional check in days of Thursday-Sunday. This year I couldn’t even book our entire 3 bedroom unit for any check in day the week we wanted to stay. Instead we had to lock off and, even then, only had the choice of Thursday or Sunday check in days. This was at the exact 12 month reservation window date, but not at midnight (or whatever time inventory is loaded).

This has prompted a change of plans for us. For 2022 we converted our Ocean Pointe week to points and booked Crystal Shores instead of Ocean Pointe. Our plans moving forward will be to convert to points and book 1 bedroom OF units. I have noticed that OF units can typically be booked easily at the 13 month booking window.

Because MVC owners can book using points, those reservations are going to be made with the intention of staying. Therefore if those plans change, those reservations will go back into the points pool for points owners to reserve. Prior to the DC, if plans changed owners either cancelled and rebooked or deposited with II if they needed to extend their usage time past the current year.

So yes, IMHO the points program has altered availability, especially for the months of November and December.


----------



## bazzap

dougp26364 said:


> That fee was billed separately by the Destinations Club program and not as part of the Ocean Pointe MF when we were strictly enrolled owners. Dues for the DC program are also due mid December before Ocean Pointe MF are due.


I wasn’t clear about the original question, as LMOR said “This charge appears on the owners fees and dues page in my account on the vacation club website.” 
My Dues for the DC Programme are not due until 28th January though.


----------



## Zrich

We have been going to Ocean Pointe for spring break for over ten years.  We only have one week each March that matches our grandkids school break and it gets nerve racking dialing Owner Services to get that week. I would guess this is familiar territory.  Anyway this year our OP 3 bedroom for week 11 is a week off.  We need 12.  I've listed a Classified Ad to exchange.  In the past when I had the wrong week, I've gone on Redweek to sell my week and buy the right one and I may do this again this year.  If anyone has a better idea, I'd appreciate hearing from you.  Thanks much,


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

When visiting Ocean Pointe we often like to walk down to the Sailfish Marina on Palm Beach Shores for breakfast and sit outside to enjoy the view.  Yesterday (12/28/2021) they announced they will no longer be serving breakfast and their new hours will be 11:30 am to 10:00 pm daily.

Apparently they are unable to find the staff to continue operating as in the past so they had to cut back.   Another casualty of the changing times.......



.


----------



## happyguy

the last post is Oct. 16.   Where is everybody???


----------



## pedro47

TheTimeTraveler said:


> When visiting Ocean Pointe we often like to walk down to the Sailfish Marina on Palm Beach Shores for breakfast and sit outside to enjoy the view.  Yesterday (12/28/2021) they announced they will no longer be serving breakfast and their new hours will be 11:30 am to 10:00 pm daily.
> 
> Apparently they are unable to find the staff to continue operating as in the past so they had to cut back.   Another casualty of the changing times.......
> 
> 
> 
> .


We also liked eating breakfast at the Sailfsh Marina, just watching all the difference size boats leave the dock was very relaxing in the morning.


----------



## dioxide45

happyguy said:


> the last post is Oct. 16.   Where is everybody???


Not sure what you mean. Plenty of posts here since October.


----------



## pedro47

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure what you mean. Plenty of posts here since October.


I stop counting posts after twenty (25) were posted after October 16, 2021.LOL


----------



## Quilter

Zrich said:


> We have been going to Ocean Pointe for spring break for over ten years.  We only have one week each March that matches our grandkids school break and it gets nerve racking dialing Owner Services to get that week. I would guess this is familiar territory.  Anyway this year our OP 3 bedroom for week 11 is a week off.  We need 12.  I've listed a Classified Ad to exchange.  In the past when I had the wrong week, I've gone on Redweek to sell my week and buy the right one and I may do this again this year.  If anyone has a better idea, I'd appreciate hearing from you.  Thanks much,



When you reserve, if the full 3 bedroom isn’t available do you get creative and look for a 2 bedroom and then a lock off.  It’s something to consider.

Another thought is to befriend one of the multi week owners of 3 bedroom who regularly rent their weeks.  Tell them the situation and they might regularly reserve the week you need as they have a better chance at early inventory.  You could brainstorm some kind of exchange with them.


----------



## Zrich

Thanks for the good ideas.  I am also looking at the 2 bedroom and lock off option.  Also, although we are not multi OP owners, we do own a week at another Marriott property, which allows me to reserve at the 13 month window and that has worked several times.  We just missed the date by a day or two this time.  Bummer.


----------



## Sean835

Hi all, I’ve read that there is construction at the Ocean Pointe but when I called the staff indicated that construction was delayed and isn’t starting until much later this year. Has anyone who has recently been able to provide details? Thanks I’m advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Sean835 said:


> Hi all, I’ve read that there is construction at the Ocean Pointe but when I called the staff indicated that construction was delayed and isn’t starting until much later this year. Has anyone who has recently been able to provide details? Thanks I’m advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was the information provided to us at the Welcome Reception when we stayed there in late 2021. They plan to refurbish both Dolphin and Cobia buildings this year, Dolphin in the spring and Cobia in the fall.


----------



## dgf15215

We just returned from Ocean Point last week - I didn't see any signs of construction on the grounds at all on our morning walks or at Kingfish where we stay. The work on the inlet was getting started however, it was interesting to see them set up, to begin with, different barges coming and going and working late into the evening. We'll be back in a couple of weeks, it will be interesting to see the progress they make.


----------



## PsuFrh

We'll be there in 3 weeks and hope the construction, if there is any, will be at a minimum of disruption. The biggest problem is when they take over parking spaces with their trucks.


----------



## dioxide45

PsuFrh said:


> We'll be there in 3 weeks and hope the construction, if there is any, will be at a minimum of disruption. The biggest problem is when they take over parking spaces with their trucks.


I doubt you will see anything in 3 weeks. They won't take a building or floors out of commission during peak snowbird season. Word was that the first building will start renovation in the spring.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL

Is there a difference between an oceanfront studio of a 2 bedroom and a 3 bedroom unit At Marriott Ocean Pointe?


----------



## DIB

The Oceanfront studio of a 2BR is exactly the same as the OF studio of a 3BR.


----------



## DIB

And to those curious, the Sailfish refurb was completed Before this high season started. We were in a 2BR for Super Bowl party last night. Very nice, very different seating and dining arrangements. Dolphin later year. Not sure of Cobia timing but after Dolphin.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

pedro47 said:


> We also liked eating breakfast at the Sailfsh Marina, just watching all the difference size boats leave the dock was very relaxing in the morning.





In January, the Sailfish Marina closed during breakfast hours as they were unable to find wait staff.   Great news!  They have now reopened for breakfast, with a flat rate of $18.95 per person (which includes soda or coffee).   You do have to wait on yourself as they have set up "Buffet Style" Breakfast tables along with a cook to make on site omelette requests while you wait.  Apparently it must be far easier to hire a cook than finding waiters or waitresses!  In any event, we tried it this morning and it was quite satisfactory and we plan to return.  Hint;  arrive hungry!

Also, if you don't know it, the Inlet is currently being dredged (deepened).  The noise and lights are noticeable from the Kingfish Building, and this operation is ongoing 24 hours per day thru sometime in March or April.  The Inlet is 35 feet deep and they plan to get it down to a 39 foot depth.  The sand they remove is being placed onto Palm Beach (not Palm Beach Shores).



.


----------



## Quilter

TheTimeTraveler said:


> In January, the Sailfish Marina closed during breakfast hours as they were unable to find wait staff.   Great news!  They have now reopened for breakfast, with a flat rate of $18.95 per person (which includes soda or coffee).   You do have to wait on yourself as they have set up "Buffet Style" Breakfast tables along with a cook to make on site omelette requests while you wait.  Apparently it must be far easier to hire a cook than finding waiters or waitresses!  In any event, we tried it this morning and it was quite satisfactory and we plan to return.  Hint;  arrive hungry!
> 
> Also, if you don't know it, the Inlet is currently being dredged (deepened).  The noise and lights are noticeable from the Kingfish Building, and this operation is ongoing 24 hours per day thru sometime in March or April.  The Inlet is 35 feet deep and they plan to get it down to a 39 foot depth.  The sand they remove is being placed onto Palm Beach (not Palm Beach Shores).


It would be helpful if you would  clarify what you mean by “noticable” noise and lights from the dredging.  Seems like just the thought has made some anxious it will ruin their experience.


----------



## Quilter

OOPS!   duplicate


----------



## Quilter

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> Is there a difference between an oceanfront studio of a 2 bedroom and a 3 bedroom unit At Marriott Ocean Pointe?



Orientation is different. 
Sailfish, cobia, pompano 2 bedroom balcony faces north; 3 bedroom faces south

dolphin is opposite

In Kingfish the 3 bedrooms are on the East end, 2 bedrooms are on the corner and others face inlet


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Noticeable Dredging Noise?  I noticed it when they are dredging directly on the south side of Kingfish Building.  You will hear it, and you will see it.  When it moves further into the inlet then maybe not so much.  The process is a constant moving target, so I would guess it really depends what one's tolerance of noise and disturbance is.

My personal feeling?  Book the north side, or the east side of the Kingfish Building.  Don't book the south side (which is considered Ocean Front View).  Instead, book any of the other four buildings.  Following this advice will totally eliminate any potential issues (especially if you have low tolerance for noise).


.


----------



## Quilter

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Noticeable Dredging Noise?  I noticed it when they are dredging directly on the south side of Kingfish Building.  You will hear it, and you will see it.  When it moves further into the inlet then maybe not so much.  The process is a constant moving target, so I would guess it really depends what one's tolerance of noise and disturbance is.
> 
> My personal feeling?  Book the north side, or the east side of the Kingfish Building.  Don't book the south side (which is considered Ocean Front View) or book any of the other four buildings.  Following this advice will totally eliminate any potential issues (especially if you have low tolerance for noise).
> 
> 
> .



Were you in Kingfish?   Did you find the dredging interesting or annoying?

Personally, (I've mentioned this before) we were in an inlet facing room during another dredging. I love those as you get such a long view with much interest, not just empty ocean or pitch black once the sun sets.   Yes, we could hear the hum of the craft that does the dredging.   It was interesting to watch.   At night the hum could have been annoying and could have disturbed sleep if I had a mind to focus on it negatively.   The lights of the boat were pretty at night.


----------



## MIbeachgal

As to the construction at Ocean Pointe...  We attended the last several Tuesday Welcomes and the GM announced: As it stands currently, the Dolphin building would be undergoing its 20 year renovation in August, and the Cobia would start in late September/October through the end of November (weather and supply chain issues permitting).  Hope this helps and reduces anxiety for those arriving in the next few months.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Quilter said:


> Were you in Kingfish?   Did you find the dredging interesting or annoying?
> 
> Personally, (I've mentioned this before) we were in an inlet facing room during another dredging. I love those as you get such a long view with much interest, not just empty ocean or pitch black once the sun sets.   Yes, we could hear the hum of the craft that does the dredging.   It was interesting to watch.   At night the hum could have been annoying and could have disturbed sleep if I had a mind to focus on it negatively.   The lights of the boat were pretty at night.





I found it annoying.    As I say, each to their own.



.


----------



## DebbieF

We split our unit up to go 2 weeks next year. I already had Thursday Feb. 9th check in for the first week. I tried today to get check in on Thursday, Feb. 16th but was only able to get Friday, the 17th. So, now we have to check out on the 16th and check back in on the 17th. Is there any other option to try to get that 2nd week check in for the 16th besides renting out our week and renting someone else's week? (if we could even find that)


----------



## dioxide45

DebbieF said:


> We split our unit up to go 2 weeks next year. I already had Thursday Feb. 9th check in for the first week. I tried today to get check in on Thursday, Feb. 16th but was only able to get Friday, the 17th. So, now we have to check out on the 16th and check back in on the 17th. Is there any other option to try to get that 2nd week check in for the 16th besides renting out our week and renting someone else's week? (if we could even find that)


You could try a request first ongoing search in II. If it comes through, great, if it doesn't then you can keep your week and book a one night stay in a hotel to bridge the gap.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

DebbieF said:


> We split our unit up to go 2 weeks next year. I already had Thursday Feb. 9th check in for the first week. I tried today to get check in on Thursday, Feb. 16th but was only able to get Friday, the 17th. So, now we have to check out on the 16th and check back in on the 17th. Is there any other option to try to get that 2nd week check in for the 16th besides renting out our week and renting someone else's week? (if we could even find that)




Another option would be to make a cash reservation or a Destination Pointe reservation for that one night in the same size unit that you will be staying in on Wednesday night the 15th.

As of noon today, there is availability of a studio, one bedroom, two bedroom and three bedroom for Thursday night February 16th in 2023 when using Destination Points.

Using this scenario you will have an extra day's vacation on the back side.  Maybe that could be a good thing for you?


.


----------



## DebbieF

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Another option would be to make a cash reservation or a Destination Pointe reservation for that one night in the same size unit that you will be staying in on Wednesday night the 15th. As of noon today, there is availability of a studio, one bedroom, two bedroom and three bedroom for Thursday night February 16th in 2023 when using Destination Points. Using this scenario you will have an extra day's vacation on the back side. Maybe that could be a good thing for you? .





TheTimeTraveler said:


> Another option would be to make a cash reservation or a Destination Pointe reservation for that one night in the same size unit that you will be staying in on Wednesday night the 15th. As of noon today, there is availability of a studio, one bedroom, two bedroom and three bedroom for Thursday night February 16th in 2023 when using Destination Points. Using this scenario you will have an extra day's vacation on the back side. Maybe that could be a good thing for you? .


----------



## tatmtr7

Wondering if any changes in activities yet?  Still having welcome meeting, wine and cheese get together etc. ?
Mask wearing still throughout resort?  Any housekeeping changes?  
Coming soon!


----------



## DIB

Place is packed this week. Some wear masks indoors or elevators, more and more do not. Seems full activities schedule. Don’t think welcoming meeting or wine and cheese.


----------



## Vacation fun

DIB said:


> Place is packed this week. Some wear masks indoors or elevators, more and more do not. Seems full activities schedule. Don’t think welcoming meeting or wine and cheese.


We are here now Yes welcome meeting is happening and also Wine and Cheese events


----------



## PsuFrh

Good to know. We'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## Penr0521

we are looking for a _[rental]_
I know, it is almost impossible to get.

_[*Moderator Note*: The __TUG Rules__ do not allow ads in the public forums, so I've edited the post to remove specific details but leaving enough information so readers will be able to help advise how/where to find ads.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## Zrich

Penr0521 said:


> we are looking for a _[rental]_
> I know, it is almost impossible to get.


Redweek will send you daily emails of new postings that you can watch. Once you join for a small fee, you can select any resort in the system and get the emails each morning.  You may need to spend a little time finding this feature on the website, but it's there.  Or call Redweek.  Good luck.


----------



## tatmtr7

Zrich said:


> Redweek will send you daily emails of new postings that you can watch. Once you join for a small fee, you can select any resort in the system and get the emails each morning.  You may need to spend a little time finding this feature on the website, but it's there.  Or call Redweek.  Good luck.


I use Redweek often but tried searching the site for morning emails with select resorts but having difficulty finding that feature!  Suggestion as where to search?
Thanks


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Penr0521 said:


> we are looking for a_ [rental]_
> I know, it is almost impossible to get.




This morning (3/6/22) there are currently two listings on Redweek for your time frame if you can live with either a One Bedroom or a Studio.



.


----------



## Quilter

TheTimeTraveler said:


> This morning (3/6/22) there are currently two listings on Redweek for your time frame if you can live with either a One Bedroom or a Studio.



One year we had 2 studios.   We stayed in one and our high school/college children stayed in the other.   Opposite ends of building but it worked in a pinch.


----------



## dioxide45

tatmtr7 said:


> I use Redweek often but tried searching the site for morning emails with select resorts but having difficulty finding that feature!  Suggestion as where to search?
> Thanks


First you have to find the resort you want to get notifications on and scroll to the bottom of the section you want alerts for (rental or resales). Then you will see this;


----------



## tatmtr7

Thanks so much for your easy directions!


----------



## jjluhman

Checking in on Saturday.  Anyone leaving that has items they would like to pass along?


----------



## Rdub79

Hey all, we have exchanged into Ocean Pointe for late august this year through II and wondering what kind of building/room we can expect.  Is it possible to request a certain building?  I do know the resort has the one building that is located kind of far away from the others, King Fisher I think?  I don't think we would want that as we have kids and would like to be close to the large pool areas.  Any suggestions on how to get a good room/building?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Rdub79 said:


> Hey all, we have exchanged into Ocean Pointe for late august this year through II and wondering what kind of building/room we can expect.  Is it possible to request a certain building?  I do know the resort has the one building that is located kind of far away from the others, King Fisher I think?  I don't think we would want that as we have kids and would like to be close to the large pool areas.  Any suggestions on how to get a good room/building?




Ask them to place you into Sailfish or Dolphin.........



.


----------



## Rdub79

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Ask them to place you into Sailfish or Dolphin.........
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you, how far in advance can you make a room request?  7 days?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

I would guess about three weeks out or so.



.


----------



## Zrich

Call Ocean Pointe within 30 days of arrival to the pre-arrival coordinator.  May get an email contact to give your preference. For young children, 1. Sailfish, 2. Dolphin, 3. Cobia and high floor. Not Kingfish


----------



## GTLINZ

Just got back from a great week there.  We go this time every year.

We were in Dolphin which should have been updated last year - but the furnishings in our room were fine.  The aqua classes were back in full scale and the gym did not require masks, thankfully.  

But there was dredging most days and evenings. So we heard it while we were on the beach and then also from our balcony.  It was not bad at first but got annoying in the evening when it drowned out the sound of the ocean.


----------



## ReinoMOP

Has any owner hosted an owners party at the Kingfish in March/April this year?
Jim


----------



## travelplanner70

I will not have a rental car for my up-coming trip to Ocean Pointe due to the ridiculously high rental car costs.  Can you recommend 7 (one for each day I will be there) restaurants that are within walking distance?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mlvnsmly

travelplanner70 said:


> I will not have a rental car for my up-coming trip to Ocean Pointe due to the ridiculously high rental car costs.  Can you recommend 7 (one for each day I will be there) restaurants that are within walking distance?  Thank you in advance.



Here is the full list (I believe) of restaurants within walking distance.  There are not a ton of choices so I am listing everything I can think of.  3800 Ocean may be a stretch as far as walking distance.  There is also the standard on site restaurant.

Guakamole's, Mulligans, 2 Drunken Goats, Castaways Craft Beef and Pizza, Johnny Longboats, The Islander Grill and Tiki Bar, Sailfish Marina, 3800 Ocean.


----------



## tatmtr7

A restaurant that we enjoyed this winter was Wok on the Beach!  Pad Thai was delicious!  Next door to Johnny Longboats.


----------



## travelplanner70

Thanks for all the suggestions. Wok is one I have not tried. We will try that one.   Mlvnsmly:  Have you eaten at these restaurants:   Guakamole's, Mulligans, 2 Drunken Goats, Castaways Craft Beef and Pizza, Johnny Longboats, The Islander Grill and Tiki Bar, Sailfish Marina, 3800 Ocean?  I have not eaten at the first three.  Are they good choices?    Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mlvnsmly

I


travelplanner70 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. Wok is one I have not tried. We will try that one.   Mlvnsmly:  Have you eaten at these restaurants:   Guakamole's, Mulligans, 2 Drunken Goats, Castaways Craft Beef and Pizza, Johnny Longboats, The Islander Grill and Tiki Bar, Sailfish Marina, 3800 Ocean?  I have not eaten at the first three.  Are they good choices?    Thanks for your help.


I've been to Guakamole's and 2 Drunken Goats.  Guakamole's is a small authentic style mexican place.  I thought it was good, but those places tend to all be very similar.  My kids love to eat a 2 Drunken Goats.  We went there twice last year and they've already asked to go on our upcoming trip.  It's a typical Bar type restaurant.  I do enjoy the fajitas there.  I would stay away from the ribs.  They gently tried to talk me out of them and I didn't listen.  I haven't been to Mulligans, but they have several locations in that part of Florida so it must not be that bad.  We had also been to the pizza place and thought it was good, but it's under a different name now.


----------



## dioxide45

We have been to Johnny Longboats, Two Drunken Goats and Mulligan's. Johnny Longboats was pre pandemic and the other two were in 2020 during the pandemic. We weren't big on Johnny Longboats, but it seems very popular. We enjoyed Mulligan's better than  Two Drunken Goats. I did make a video about our visit to Two Drunken Goats.


----------



## tatmtr7

Thinking about going this fall.  Wondering when owners meeting will be held usually November.  Does anyone know exact dates?
Thanks


----------



## SuiteLady

New here. This sounds like a great location to learn about.


----------



## pinetree1

How is the weather in the month of July? Is it a good time to visit the resort & the surrendering area? Thanks.


----------



## Quilter

pinetree1 said:


> How is the weather in the month of July? Is it a good time to visit the resort & the surrendering area? Thanks.




We’re arriving 7/7 for a week.  Normally we’re winter guests.  A couple years ago we tried June and then July.  It was beautiful sitting beachside under an umbrella.  The water temp was perfect.  

When you travel the weather is never guaranteed.

I’m looking forward to a lovely visit.


----------



## pharmacistking

I received this message concerning our stay in December. Do we know what buildings are concerned with the construction update?

*Construction Updates*
Marriott’s Ocean Pointe will be undergoing an enhancement project at the resort from approximately Aug. 1, 2022 through Dec. 15, 2022. During this time, guests may experience limited-view obstructions if located in these buildings. Additionally, some construction noise may be heard between the hours of 9 a.m. to 6 p.m.


----------



## dioxide45

pharmacistking said:


> I received this message concerning our stay in December. Do we know what buildings are concerned with the construction update?
> 
> *Construction Updates*
> Marriott’s Ocean Pointe will be undergoing an enhancement project at the resort from approximately Aug. 1, 2022 through Dec. 15, 2022. During this time, guests may experience limited-view obstructions if located in these buildings. Additionally, some construction noise may be heard between the hours of 9 a.m. to 6 p.m.


Dolphin first followed by Cobia.


----------



## pharmacistking

dioxide45 said:


> Dolphin first followed by Cobia.



Do you think it's just room refurbishments or major work on the resort? I know they updates Sailfish recently. Looking to see how it impacts our week.


----------



## dioxide45

pharmacistking said:


> Do you think it's just room refurbishments or major work on the resort? I know they updates Sailfish recently. Looking to see how it impacts our week.


As far as I know it is just villa refurbishments in line with what was done in Sailfish.


----------



## dwanderer

travelplanner70 said:


> I will not have a rental car for my up-coming trip to Ocean Pointe due to the ridiculously high rental car costs.  Can you recommend 7 (one for each day I will be there) restaurants that are within walking distance?  Thank you in advance.


Food at the onsite restaurant was delicious, especially the burgers!


----------



## PsuFrh

dwanderer said:


> Food at the onsite restaurant was delicious, especially the burgers!


We really like their burgers!


----------



## DIB

The refurbs of Dolphin, then Cobia, are scheduled to start and be completed by mid December. Start at top floor of Dolphin, then work down floor by floor, then start same at Cobia. Same refurbs as Sailfish.


----------



## Quilter

We arrived yesterday.  First visit since we left March 2020.  We missed our normal winter stays ‘21 & ‘22.  

The resort is in great condition. The smells are deja vu.  There’s the “Marriott” smell from whatever cleaning products they use and then the smells in the air.  Brings back memories.

Loving this summer experience. It’s hot for sure but with breeze at 14 mph from the SE it’s delightful on the beach. Water is crystal clear and warm.

Normally we drive down in the winter.  This time we flew since it’s just a week long stay.  Got a great find at the trash bin last night….2 pool noodles and 2 beach chairs.  We’ll pass them on when we leave next week.

Room location is north side of Pompano.  Nice view over the Cobia pool.  Easy access to the beach through the south gate.


----------



## gln60

We were at OP last October....really enjoyed Mulligans


----------



## Wanderlustgrl

If I own a silver week can I use the gold season at no charge since it is below my season? Thank you!


----------



## dioxide45

Wanderlustgrl said:


> If I own a silver week can I use the gold season at no charge since it is below my season? Thank you!


You can only reserve the season that you own. Gold season is actually considered higher than silver, though Marriott did allocate more DC points to silver.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Wanderlustgrl said:


> If I own a silver week can I use the gold season at no charge since it is below my season? Thank you!




No.  You can only reserve a Silver Week during the Silver Season.

You can however use Interval International and exchange into the Gold Season (subject to availability).


.


----------



## Wanderlustgrl

dioxide45 said:


> You can only reserve the season that you own. Gold season is actually considered higher than silver, though Marriott did allocate more DC points to silver.



even though silver has more weeks?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Wanderlustgrl said:


> even though silver has more weeks?



.

Doesn't matter.  If you own Silver then you only get Silver usage.

Think about it.  If what you want were to occur then there could be a Gold week owner who would be unable to reserve a week in his/her season because you took his/her entitled week.

This is nothing unique in the Marriott weeks reservation system.  You are entitled to reserve a week only during your own purchased season, and if you want something else then you need to use Interval International and hope you can snag a week in a differing season via an exchange.

One other hint:   If you own a Gold week at Grande Vista, and if your week is a member of the Florida Club, then at the six month mark you are entitled to reserve a Gold week at Ocean Pointe.  That may solve your issue of grabbing a Gold week at Ocean Pointe.




.


----------



## MikeM132

I was able to use the Florida Club to get 2 weeks in mid January and the reservations came back Ocean Front. Should I get excited about this or just prepare for something other than that? I've never had Ocean Front here (only the ones where you look out that corner window and see some ocean). Which is perfectly OK.


----------



## jmhpsu93

MikeM132 said:


> I was able to use the Florida Club to get 2 weeks in mid January and the reservations came back Ocean Front. Should I get excited about this or just prepare for something other than that? I've never had Ocean Front here (only the ones where you look out that corner window and see some ocean). Which is perfectly OK.


You'll get Ocean Front (that's what a rep told me a couple of years ago).  Congrats!  

I got lucky and nabbed an OF unit through Interval back in May and they honored it - we were 4th floor and it was really nice.


----------



## happyguy

Have Fun.


----------



## Davidr

I came back last month from 2 weeks at OP.  The second week was reserved using my Grande Vista week.  We were able to reserve a OF unit with that.


----------



## enma

I got a 2 bedroom OF as an II exchange. Must be the 2 bedroom side of the 3 bedroom unit.  Looks like the 2nd bedroom has 2 twin beds.  That's a nightmare with my elderly parents . I'm willing to take a parking lot view for 2 king beds. Do they really honor the II codes? Does anyone have an email address for the room controller ?


----------



## dioxide45

enma said:


> I got a 2 bedroom OF as an II exchange. Must be the 2 bedroom side of the 3 bedroom unit.  Looks like the 2nd bedroom has 2 twin beds.  That's a nightmare with my elderly parents . I'm willing to take a parking lot view for 2 king beds. Do they really honor the II codes? Does anyone have an email address for the room controller ?


You could request the "downgrade". They may honor it, but no guarantees. From what I understand, they honor the view/unit that was deposited by the original owner. Did you add EPlus or is this traded using a Marriott week where you paid $0 exchange fee? If so, you can try searching for the same week in II and do a retrade. Chances are it would be an Oceanside unit.


----------



## GTLINZ

enma said:


> I got a 2 bedroom OF as an II exchange. Must be the 2 bedroom side of the 3 bedroom unit.  Looks like the 2nd bedroom has 2 twin beds.  That's a nightmare with my elderly parents . I'm willing to take a parking lot view for 2 king beds. Do they really honor the II codes? Does anyone have an email address for the room controller ?



I have been to Ocean Pointe 10 years in a row, and always get a room matching the II code.


----------



## SUMMERBREEZE

dioxide45 said:


> Dolphin first followed by Cobia.


Thanks


----------



## cmasner

I was there last week. Stayed in Sailfish with refurbished units. We could see new windows being installed in Dolphin. Construction didn't bother us.


----------



## MDteX

cmasner said:


> I was there last week. Stayed in Sailfish with refurbished units. We could see new windows being installed in Dolphin. Construction didn't bother us.


We were there last week too and also in Sailfish.  I agree the construction really wasn't an issue. Go to the beach and you won't even know construction is happening.


----------



## Jallu

Any idea when is the owner’s annual meeting this year ? Worth to visit ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinoMOP

What has the weather been like and is everything alright?


----------



## pedro47

Please do not drive your auto in flood water. Remember your auto is one big computer.


----------



## GregT

Good morning TUGgers,

I will be at Ocean Pointe in January and the only availability is Studio units -- the Studio off a 2BR and a Studio off of a 3BR (both OF category).   Are the identical?  Is there any advantage to one of the two unit types?

Please advise and thank you!

Greg


----------



## Quilter

Your view orientation will be different depending on what building you’re in.

Sailfish- 2 bedrooms are on Northeast corner of building so your view will be directed East and North.
This is the same for Cobia and Pompano.  
Obviously,  it’s just the opposite for the 3 bedrooms.  
Dolphin is flipped with the tier of 2 bedrooms being on the Southeast corner so your view is primarily directed south and east so you can watch more of the boat traffic as it comes out of the inlet.
Kingfish is another story.  3 bedrooms face East, 2 bedrooms are on Southeast corner and the inlet side.  I love sitting on those balconies and watching the boat traffic.  Some say those aren’t oceanfront (in their opinion) but I think they have great beachfront view as they look all the way down the coast to Palm Beach.  Nice sunset views.  

In January this will make a difference with how much sun you get on the balcony as it is rising more in the Southern Hemisphere. Wind on the balcony is a flip of the coin because in Florida storms can come either from North or South.


----------



## tatmtr7

Wondering if many OP owners coming for annual meeting?  Be fun to see some winter owners in fall!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

tatmtr7 said:


> Wondering if many OP owners coming for annual meeting?  Be fun to see some winter owners in fall!





Do you know of the exact date of the 2022 annual meeting this year?   I assume it will be in November as in the past.








.


----------



## tatmtr7

November 9.


----------



## tatmtr7

Ok came for owners meeting now we must evacuate due to storm!  Yikes evacuate when u flew in today ! Pray the storm weakens!


----------



## PsuFrh

Good luck to you and all others at Ocean Pointe and in the area affected by this storm. Safety first.


----------



## pedro47

tatmtr7 said:


> Ok came for owners meeting now we must evacuate due to storm!  Yikes evacuate when u flew in today ! Pray the storm weakens!


Please be safe.


----------



## pedro47

Quilter said:


> Your view orientation will be different depending on what building you’re in.
> 
> Sailfish- 2 bedrooms are on Northeast corner of building so your view will be directed East and North.
> This is the same for Cobia and Pompano.
> Obviously,  it’s just the opposite for the 3 bedrooms.
> Dolphin is flipped with the tier of 2 bedrooms being on the Southeast corner so your view is primarily directed south and east so you can watch more of the boat traffic as it comes out of the inlet.
> Kingfish is another story.  3 bedrooms face East, 2 bedrooms are on Southeast corner and the inlet side.  I love sitting on those balconies and watching the boat traffic.  Some say those aren’t oceanfront (in their opinion) but I think they have great beachfront view as they look all the way down the coast to Palm Beach.  Nice sunset views.
> 
> In January this will make a difference with how much sun you get on the balcony as it is rising more in the Southern Hemisphere. Wind on the balcony is a flip of the coin because in Florida storms can come either from North or South.


We were in the Sailfish building in a 3 bedrooms villa after a Southern Caribbean cruise, a few years ago. All I can say and remember it was awesome.


----------



## Bunk

We're staying two weeks at Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms starting the first weekend of December.  Is the water in December usually warm enough to go snorkeling at Peanut Island without a wetsuit?  If so I'll try to bring snorkel and mask


----------



## jmhpsu93

Bunk said:


> We're staying two weeks at Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms starting the first weekend of December.  Is the water in December usually warm enough to go snorkeling at Peanut Island without a wetsuit?  If so I'll try to bring snorkel and mask


There's always some variance to ocean temps, but we were there in January a couple of years ago and we were in the ocean.  The air temp and sun/cloud conditions make a difference too.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Bunk said:


> We're staying two weeks at Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms starting the first weekend of December.  Is the water in December usually warm enough to go snorkeling at Peanut Island without a wetsuit?  If so I'll try to bring snorkel and mask





Water temps should be somewhere in the 70's.

Another excellent place to go snorkeling is directly under and next to the Singer Island bridge.  Park in the Phil Foster Park parking lot and enjoy (a lot easier than paying for a shuttle boat ride to Peanut Island).  Phil Foster park is free.





.


----------



## SueDonJ

_*Moderator Note*: Obviously the high increase in Ocean Pointe's 2023 Maintenance Fees is causing concern, and not only among OP owners. Posts from several threads have been moved to a new thread:_

Ocean Pointe 2023 MF's - More Than 25% Increase !!

_Please continue related discussion there to limit duplicate posts/threads. Thanks!_


----------



## MikeM132

We are there Jan 8 to 22 (split a 2br into two weeks for the first time ever). What happens between check out at 10 and check-in at 4 (hopefully)? Never done this before at the same resort. Usually that time is flying somewhere.


----------



## rudy

MikeM132 said:


> We are there Jan 8 to 22 (split a 2br into two weeks for the first time ever). What happens between check out at 10 and check-in at 4 (hopefully)? Never done this before at the same resort. Usually that time is flying somewhere.


Ocean Pointe handles this process perfect!   You are asked to pack up and be ready to move when your room is ready….so you can enjoy your day inside or out Until you receive the call.


----------



## MikeM132

Thanks. I had hoped for something like this, and that we wouldn't have to put everything back in the car for several hours. I know other resorts have ways to hang around while waiting for your flight (Hawaii for one) as they mainly leave around dinner time. This is excellent and even better.


----------



## Luvtoride

Does anyone one know if there are Electric Vehicle chargers at Ocean Pointe? 
We are arriving this Friday and are renting a Tesla.
If not at the resort, where are the nearest Tesla Super Chargers? Is there a Wawa nearby with chargers?
Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wanlord1

Luvtoride said:


> Does anyone one know if there are Electric Vehicle chargers at Ocean Pointe?
> We are arriving this Friday and are renting a Tesla.
> If not at the resort, where are the nearest Tesla Super Chargers? Is there a Wawa nearby with chargers?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure about Ocean Point but we just came back from Oceana Palms in early December. 

There are a pair of CCS chargers at the end of Ocean Ave at Ocean Reef Park. You will need a CSS1 Adapter. For a Tesla your best bet is the supercharger is at the Wawa on Blue Heron Blvd very close to I95. It super convenient coming or going to the Airports. 

If you are traveling around and want to find Tesla superchargers use this site: https://www.tesla.com/supercharger

Have a good time!


----------



## Luvtoride

wanlord1 said:


> I'm not sure about Ocean Point but we just came back from Oceana Palms in early December.
> 
> There are a pair of CCS chargers at the end of Ocean Ave at Ocean Reef Park. You will need a CSS1 Adapter. For a Tesla your best bet is the supercharger is at the Wawa on Blue Heron Blvd very close to I95. It super convenient coming or going to the Airports.
> 
> If you are traveling around and want to find Tesla superchargers use this site: https://www.tesla.com/supercharger
> 
> Have a good time!


Thanks Wanlord.  I did just remember to pack my CCS adapter for the trip (we do drive a Tesla at home).  Good to know about the chargers at Ocean Reef park.  We have a presentation at Oceana Palms on Wed. AM so that might be a good time to go over and charge afterwards.   We will be heading down to Delray Beach/ Boca Raton area for the last few days of our trip and I am always on the lookout for Wawa's for Super Chargers.  
Happy New Year!


----------



## MikeM132

Luvtoride said:


> Does anyone one know if there are Electric Vehicle chargers at Ocean Pointe?
> We are arriving this Friday and are renting a Tesla.
> If not at the resort, where are the nearest Tesla Super Chargers? Is there a Wawa nearby with chargers?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only have a Chevy Volt, but have looked around the area last couple times I've been there for charging places. Not at Ocean Point, but there is a free Level 2 charger at Manatee Lagoon, which is pretty close. It's a FPL place and pretty neat (although seems more designed for school field trips). You can see manatees there and look over the water at the zillionaire houses.


----------



## AHSully

Quilter said:


> I asked Brian if we could have a thread to replace the Yahoo group "Marriott's Ocean Pointe Owners" https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/OPnewsgroup/info which will be shut down on 12/15.   He said there was no problem with this.
> 
> The Yahoo group for OP owners has been a terrific opportunity to develop a sense of "community" amongst the owners.   Here's hoping that community continues and grows from this thread.   Therefore, this is the beginning of a new chapter for Owners and visitors to Ocean Pointe.   As the Marriott forum here on TUG encompasses a wide range of topics, this particular thread may simply incorporate popular topics on the OPnewsgroup, i.e., hurricane/storm warnings and damage, COA issues, social gatherings, personnel changes, loans/exchange of beach chairs, etc.
> 
> TUG has so much more to offer the Owners at OP than we could provide on the Yahoo website.  To copy off a MI grocer's motto, it's "one stop shopping".
> 
> So please welcome and take advantage of this new thread.


----------



## AHSully

Wanting to ask a question.  can I send a box to Ocean Pointe ahead of my arrival to be held for me when I checkin?
Or should we send it to arrive after checking in?


----------



## dioxide45

AHSully said:


> Wanting to ask a question.  can I send a box to Ocean Pointe ahead of my arrival to be held for me when I checkin?
> Or should we send it to arrive after checking in?


Hopefully others can chime in for Ocean Pointe, if not you may want to call and ask what their policy is. Each resort seems to have developed their own policy with regard to packages. For other Marriott resorts where we have had packages shipped to us (Cypress Harbour), they would pretty much accept any package. If it arrived early you could pick it up when you checked in. We even had a package arrive after checkout and we were able to go over to the resort to pick it up (we were still in Orlando). Cypress Harbour told us there is usually a fee of $5 per package but owners (I guess MVC owners) get five free. We have seen other resorts with a $10 fee per package and the fee wasn't waived for owners.


----------



## Quilter

AHSully said:


> Wanting to ask a question.  can I send a box to Ocean Pointe ahead of my arrival to be held for me when I checkin?
> Or should we send it to arrive after checking in?


I would call resort for their current policy.

In the past we've had no problem receiving boxes.


----------

